#ubuntustudio 2010-06-07
<brutalchrist> Hi
<holstein> brutalchrist: hey
<brutalchrist> holstein, :D
<brutalchrist> someone speak spanish?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> rlameiro does
<holstein> not here now
<brutalchrist> u.u
<brutalchrist> Ok
<holstein> usually here daily though
<holstein> and helpful
<brutalchrist> Ok
<brutalchrist> I need information on real-time kernel of ubuntu studio
<brutalchrist> But, my english is a ass hol*!
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<holstein> let me know if i can help out
<holstein> :)
<brutalchrist> there is any possibility of modifying the low latency of the kernel to give more priority to an application?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i suppose
<holstein> how about nice?
<holstein> http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/58638
<holstein> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<brutalchrist> :o
<brutalchrist> Tnx for the info
<brutalchrist> :D
<holstein> :)
<gaelos> hi everyone
<brutalchrist> Hi
<gaelos> so happy getting this brand new version of ubuntustudio
<gaelos> the installation didn't proposed me the grub2 is it normal ?
 * holstein didnt install from the ubuntustudio DVD
<holstein> you should be on grub2 though
<holstein> i should re-phrase
<holstein> i would assume you would get grub2 with the ubuntu studio installer
<holstein> if you didnt, i wouldnt worry about upgrading
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gaelos> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu6)
<gaelos> you think i can upgrade without any risk ?
<holstein> m@zagnut:~$ grub-install -v
<holstein> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu6)
<holstein> thats grub2
<holstein> i think its still technically beta
<gaelos> ok thanks ;)
<holstein> or RC now
<holstein> gaelos: :)
<gaelos> i've tried so many linux distro but this one is so cool
<gaelos> fresh installation in x86 without any package then i added package one by one just what i need no more
<gaelos> audacity + kino :)
<abstrakt> ping, anyone awake?
<abstrakt> is ubuntustudio-alternate the only option that exists?
<abstrakt> or is there a non "-alternate" version of ubuntu studio?
<holstein> hey abstrakt
<holstein> you looking for a live version?
<abstrakt> holstein: i just want a version i can install from a USB drive
<holstein> i think the best way to go is to get the live normal luci
<holstein> d
<holstein> using unetbootin
<holstein> and just convert that to ubuntustudio
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> i havent been able to find a work around for that
<abstrakt> holstein: the last update of that doesn't include karmic or lucid
<holstein> abstrakt: the meta-packages are the same
<holstein> you can use the hardy one
<abstrakt> holstein: my main problem was and still is, getting the wireless + nvidia drivers to work/co-operate with a 64-bit rt kernel
<holstein> i usually just do sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins linux-rt
<abstrakt> holstein: yeah but that doesn't make linux-rt be the default image
<abstrakt> and it doesn't fix the driver issues :p
<holstein> you can do that with
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<abstrakt> i was hoping maybe the defacto studio version would have this fixed
<holstein> making the rt kernel default
<holstein> OR setting i up so you can choose between them
<holstein> assuming you can get the graphics thing sorted out
<holstein> that would be an OK work around for the wifi
<abstrakt> um, the problem being that when an apt-get upgrade happens
<abstrakt> if a new kernel is installed
<abstrakt> it overwrites the defaults in grub
<abstrakt> and the rt is no longer the default
<holstein> you can change that too
<holstein> i just do it that way
<holstein> a kernel update doesnt happen that often
<holstein> and i usualy just keep the new one, and the old one that worked around anyways
<holstein> there was a 'how-to' in one of the shows
<holstein> at opensourcemusicians
<holstein> about re-ordering the kernels
<holstein> so that the RT one is on top
<holstein> bbl
<GrooveChampion> why does ubuntustudio-desktop depend on apmd?
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-08
<abstrakt> what's the wiki page about turning regular ubuntu into ubuntu studio?
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> abstrakt: ^^
<abstrakt> holstein, any idea how to get my wireless driver working while under -rt ?
<holstein> thats a good question
<abstrakt> heh, yeah it is
<holstein> i would probably look into adding it as a module i guess
<abstrakt> driver manager says: "This driver is activated but not in use"
<holstein> thats going to be challenging to find help with that
<abstrakt> holstein, that's just it though i added it already
<abstrakt> through the "Hardware Drivers" "Control Panel"
<abstrakt> System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<abstrakt> works in regular kernel but not in -rt
<holstein> thats true
<holstein> that should be the same i suppose
<abstrakt> what should be the same as what?
<holstein> as if you built a module into some other kernel
<holstein> LIKE adding it to the gerneric kernel is the same as installing the restricted driver
<holstein> maybe?
<holstein> maybe not...
<abstrakt> sorry i don't quite follow
 * holstein just thinking outloud
<holstein> SAY
<holstein> you had the generic kernel
<holstein> back in the day
<holstein> about 3 years ago
<abstrakt> still have it
<abstrakt> oh
<abstrakt> the royal "you" :)
<holstein> and you had a wireless adapter
<holstein> yeah :)
<holstein> and the kernel didnt support it
<holstein> you could build your own kernel
<holstein> or add it as a module
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> im not sure if i have the terminology corret
<abstrakt> um, that's, basically right
<holstein> i never got any of that to work for me back in the day ;)
<holstein> ANYWAYS
<abstrakt> i've compiled kernels before
<holstein> we are assuming that adding the 'restricted driver' is the same process
<holstein> as adding a module to the generic kernel
<abstrakt> uh, yeah it's gotta be a module based system afaik
<holstein> BUT maybe its not
<abstrakt> cuz it's not distributed with the kernel
<abstrakt> cuz of the licensing
<abstrakt> so it has to be a module
<holstein> i dont know
<holstein> have you tried
<holstein> removing the driver
<abstrakt> yup
<holstein> and installing it while running RT?
<holstein> hmmmm
<abstrakt> i originally installed while running -rt
<abstrakt> and it said "ok now you need to reboot"
<abstrakt> and i said "ok... poke"
<abstrakt> and it rebooted
<abstrakt> and i got a fancy new black screen
<holstein> and no love
<abstrakt> and it didn't go any farther
<abstrakt> BIOS loaded, but instead of grub a single blinking cursor and beepy keys
<holstein> i got nothin...
<holstein> let me see if my friend is online
<abstrakt> yeh me neither
<abstrakt> this has happened with 10.04 and 9.10
<abstrakt> 64 bit
<abstrakt> both
<abstrakt> both, are/were 64 bit
<abstrakt> but 64 def provides a noticeable increase in latency performance
<abstrakt> so i'd really like to use 64 bit if possible, but, don't really wanna go without network
<abstrakt> don't wanna have to reboot just to get network
<holstein> my friend is away
<holstein> BUT i sent him a PM
<abstrakt> oh well
<abstrakt> k
<holstein> if he responds i'll let you know
<abstrakt> i think this isn't an issue on 32 bit honestly :/
<holstein> hes a kernel dev
<abstrakt> oh, wow, ok
<holstein> and i think he would know who to talk to
<holstein> at least
<holstein> if he dosnt have time for us
<abstrakt> i mean i don't know what he could do about it cuz it's a proprietary driver
<holstein> he doesnt do the RT kernel at all AFAIK
<abstrakt> k
<holstein> doesnt hurt to ask
<bartje> hi, I seem to have a problem with kino, more specific, it won't start because it doesn't find libquicktime.so.1 . It indeed is not on my harddrive, even though I did install libquicktime1, also the dev package...
<bartje> using ubuntustudio 10.04 by the way
<bartje> and kdenlive doesn't want to connect to my camcorder either (firewire), the permissions are right, and I do have the user (me) in the video group
<bartje> starting dvgrab from the command line, it gives the same error, no libquicktime.so.1... so there's the  problem apparently
<bartje> I solved it using this :
<bartje> cd /usr/lib
<bartje> sudo sudo ln libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.1
<bartje> (one sudo ofcourse :-) )
<bartje> and my camcorder now connects to kdenlive too, so, this was an error. Are there any others that have had this problem? Maybe it's a bug to be fixed, if so, I'd file a bug report..
<astraljava> bartje: Doesn't it look like a bug? At least it reeks of bug to me. :) So yes, file it, as it seems to have been around from at least second half of 2008: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873974
<bartje> I never had this problem before, and I do use ubuntu since 2008
<holstein> bartje: strange, that seems so much like a permissions issue doesnt it?
<bartje> it is fixed like I described, so no rights problem
<bartje> sorry, 'permission problem'
<holstein> bartje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+filebug
<holstein> i think thats a good start
<bartje> ok, thanks :-)
<astraljava> Hmm... don't know really if it's a bug or not. Or rather, a bug on which piece of software. /usr/lib/libquicktime.so.1 is installed on 8.10 version of libquicktime1, but looks like it isn't anymore.
<holstein> i was reading wrong:/
<holstein> i thought the programs getting started sudo made it work
<holstein> astraljava: were you just trying it?
<bartje> I tried using sudo kino, but that didn't do the job
<bartje> so, anyone else that can't start kino?
<holstein> what was the command that you were using bartje ?
<holstein> can i do it withoug a camcorder?
<holstein> i'll try and confirm it
 * holstein is an audio guy
<bartje> :-)
<bartje> bugreport is written, I just have to push the 'submit' button
<holstein> hit it
<holstein> cant hurt
<bartje> done
<bartje> I reproduced the error by starting dvgrab from the commandline,
<holstein> that sounds like something i can handle
<bartje> I guess the options for where the bug is, are limited to dvgrab or libquicktime1
<astraljava> holstein: No I did not. I just checked whether I had that file, and when I did, which package owned it. Now I'm not just sure whether it's a bug on libquicktime1 for not including it, or kino et al. for still depending on it.
<bartje> so you guys have the same problem?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> is dvdgrab installed by default?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i was spelling it wrong
<bartje> :-)
<holstein> i also only have the audio meta-pacakges
<holstein> packages*
<holstein> i'm installing kino and dvgrab
<holstein> SO kino started fine
<holstein> bartje: was there something in particular in kino?
<holstein> that i can trigger without a camera?
<bartje> hmm, I didn't try starting Kino without the camera connected of course, should have done that before
<holstein> and i get 'Error: no camera exists' with dvgrab
<holstein> i dont think im going to be able to reproduce it without a camera
<bartje> I'll unlink libquicktime.so.1, and try again with the camera disconnected, OK?
<holstein> its up to you
<holstein> the bug report is good
<holstein> i was just going to try and confirm it with different hardware
<holstein> to get the camera out of the equasion
<bartje> ah, ok
<holstein> ScottL: is there a testing ppa i should add?
<holstein> to get the pulse-jack package for testing with maverick?
<bartje> I did get the same error with the camcorder disconnected, weird...
<holstein> bartje: hmmm
<holstein> just starting kino?
<bartje> using kino 1.3.4
<holstein> 1.3.4-1ubuntu1
<bartje> yep, same one here
<astraljava> bartje: What's the output of: dpkg -L libquicktime1|grep .so.
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_faac.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_videocodec.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_schroedinger.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_x264.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_mjpeg.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_audiocodec.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_rtjpeg.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_faad2.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_lame.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_vorbis.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_ffmpeg.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_png.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_dv.so
<bartje> /usr/lib/libquicktime.so.0.0.0
<bartje> oops, flooding-warning :-/
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i can get kino running
<holstein> on maverick and lucid
<holstein> BUT i got no camera
<bartje> I have the option to select quicktime DV in preferences-Capture
<bartje> in previous versions I did not
<holstein> which i assume is a nice new feature
<bartje> (if I remember it well, I don't remember ever having seen that option before)
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i havent looked at the video tools in a long time
<holstein> kino looks great
<astraljava> bartje: Yeah flooding, since you left out the final dot. :)
<bartje> ah, ok, that happens with copy/paste.
<astraljava> But it's okay, shows that the package didn't install that file for you. Can you holstein do the same, please?
<holstein> :)
<holstein> i get 2 lines
<holstein> /usr/lib/libquicktime.so.1.0.0
<holstein> and
<holstein> /usr/lib/libquicktime.so.1
<astraljava> holstein: Thanks. What's the output of: apt-cache policy libquicktime1 ? The both of you, please. :)
<bartje> and a dot at the end...  :-)
<bartje> libquicktime1:
<bartje>   Geïnstalleerd: 2:1.1.4+0ubuntu0+withcodecs3
<bartje>   Kandidaat: 2:1.1.4+0ubuntu0+withcodecs3
<bartje>   Versietabel:
<bartje>  *** 2:1.1.4+0ubuntu0+withcodecs3 0
<holstein> installed and candidate versions are both 2:1.1.4-1
<bartje>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/lucid/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<bartje>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bartje>      2:1.1.4-1 0
<bartje>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> libquicktime1: Installed: 2:1.1.4-1 Candidate: 2:1.1.4-1
<holstein> like that
<holstein> and
<holstein> Version table:
<holstein>  *** 2:1.1.4-1 0
<holstein>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages
<holstein>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<astraljava> bartje: There's your answer, you're using an out-of-distro version of the package.
<holstein> pastebin not getting any love today ;)
<astraljava> It's only a couple of lines, no that big a deal. :D
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> the falk PPA
<holstein> bartje: falk is over in #opensourcemusicians right now
<bartje> is over, you mean, not in use anymore?
<holstein> no
<holstein> the guy
<holstein> hes over there
<holstein> if you want to tell him
<holstein> falktx
<bartje> ah, sure
<bartje> glad to do some usefull for ubuntustudio for once :-)
<holstein> :)
<astraljava> bartje: Actually, that had nothing to do with ubuntustudio, as it wasn't the version we use. :D
<holstein> kxstudio is kind of an unofficial proving ground though
<holstein> for some ubuntustudio future projects
<bartje> wow, useful for the future then :-)
<bartje> gotto go, rehearsal :-), thanks for the advice
<holstein> bartje: later
<astraljava> bartje: Have fun!
<bartje> I surely will, Aux Raus (belgian franchise) is fun :-p, bye
<abstrakt> anyone here made a liveUSB image out of the studio ISO?
<abstrakt> i tried making one using the fedora LiveUSB creator but no go :/
<abstrakt> eventually it said it couldn't find media and wanted to know where to find media, like gave me a list that said to try to e.g. use a CD or whatever
<abstrakt> but there's no way to select the USB drive as the media
<holstein> abstrakt: i didnt get it to install
<holstein> i tried it too, and gave up
<holstein> the same with a crunchbang ISO that uses that installer
<abstrakt> :(
<abstrakt> damn
<abstrakt> i seriously don't want to use a CD
<abstrakt> my DVD/CD drive is totally screwed
<abstrakt> and it's SOOOO slow compared to USB
<abstrakt> holstein: hey, where's that list of software that i need to *remove* to make my system be like ubuntu studio?
<abstrakt> i can't find any such list
<abstrakt> only documents explaining what to add
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> i usually just add the stuff i need
<holstein> ive done it before though
<holstein> and adding just worked
<holstein> the network manager should be taken out i suppose
<holstein> if you want it to be the same
<holstein> BUT i wouldnt do that unless you run into an issue
<astraljava> abstrakt: Did your google-fu fail you? :D https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/usb-creator/C/making-a-live-usb.html
<abstrakt> astraljava: yes it did because A) that's not for 10.04 and B) my usb-creator program just doesn't work
<abstrakt> works on windows, not on ubuntu
<abstrakt> dunno why but them's the breaks
<abstrakt> i'm already on 9.10
<abstrakt> astraljava: also... that's not ubuntu STUDIO specific
<abstrakt> ubuntu studio uses a different (alternate/text based) installer
<astraljava> abstrakt: Oh, dang. Forgot we were on #ubuntustudio, my mistake. :)
<astraljava> abstrakt: Yeah, might be hard to do that, since the .iso doesn't have desktop.
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-09
<makerprofaze> anyone ever use open octave midi?
<backharlow> anyone know how well the 10.04 rt kernel works with older nvidia?
<vagenende> hi
<vagenende> this may sound very stupid but is ubuntustudio an os or just a layer for ubuntu
<vagenende> in an other way: do i need to backup my system before installing
<astraljava> vagenende: How are you planning to install? If from an .iso, then yes, if only applying the additional packages that constitute the application selection and meta-packages on an existing Ubuntu installation, then no, it's not necessary.
<vagenende> i'm going to search the howto for the met-packages, thx for the help
<astraljava> vagenende: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation might help out in a way.
<jussi> !vanilla | astraljava
<ubottu> astraljava: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<jussi> that preparation page is a bit weird...
<astraljava> jussi: Gotcha.
<neitcho> Hi! The low latency/real time patch is it designed to optimise audio or or audio/graphic/video?
<zylogz80> hi all! I installed karmic and then upgraded to ubuntu studio via apt right after install. does ubuntu have a graphical grub configuration tool so that I can tell the system to boot into the rt kernel?
<neitcho> zylogz80> try "Esc" on boot
<zylogz80> neitcho, thanks but I was looking for something to configure grub from within gnome to make the change permanatly
<zylogz80> neitcho, not just to select it on boot
<holstein> neitcho: i was told that the RT kernel could help with video as well
<holstein> i havent really tested it on any level though
<neitcho> holstein> ok
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-10
<FireCrotch> Is there a "proper" method of installing Ubuntu Studio from a flash drive? I'm using the Ubuntu Server instructions, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<FireCrotch> Well, I guess I'll find out soon if this method works...
<holstein> hey FireCrotch
<holstein> i havent had any luck with the ubuntustudio installer from USB
<holstein> from USB, i do the standard ubuntu vanilla live CD
<holstein> and add the studio packages..
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> also check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<FireCrotch> holstein: Thanks for the tips, but I managed to get it to install :)
<FireCrotch> As I imagined, it was pretty simple following the instructions for a Ubuntu Server install (since Server and Studio both use the d-i installer)
<RondoRaven> can anybody suggest an alternative to the rtirq script? I'm having a hard time understanding how to get my soundcard to function on the same priority as jack
<RondoRaven> and the rtirq script is giving me lsb-header not supported for Upstart jobs errors
<holstein> FireCrotch: good to know
<holstein> i'll bookmark that server install link for others
<holstein> i see that question here a lot
<holstein> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-11
<gichity> Hello all. When trying to install ubuntustudio from an alternate DVD on hard disk. After i have successfully partitioned and intending to install ubuntustudio i get a "Debootstrap error.. Failed to determine the codename for release". What is the solution?
<gichity> meant *am trying to install ubuntu studio not when
<mothersofinventi> I can listen to MIDI normally using timidity through command line, I simply don't understand why don't I hear a sound when it comes to rosegarden. some problem related to jack, perhaps?
<mothersofinventi> hello!
<rvchila> morning!
<AutoStatic> goodmorning
<rvchila> good afternoom
<abstrakt> rvchila: yup it is
<rvchila> how is going on ?
<abstrakt> fine
<astraljava> abstrakt: Btw. I am presently installing from a USB stick created from an alternate install .iso, so Ubuntu Studio might work out the same.
<abstrakt> astraljava: ?
<astraljava> abstrakt: :D
<abstrakt> astraljava: i can make live USB images out of the regular installers
<abstrakt> but i haven't been able to get a live usb of studio to work for me
<abstrakt> of course i haven't tried doing anything more than using Fedora LiveUSB Creator
<astraljava> abstrakt: Ahh... then I _totally_ misunderstood you in the first place. :) Sorry.
<abstrakt> works like a charm for vanilla 9.10 and 10.04 discs
<abstrakt> in fact i just did a LiveUSB install of 10.04 last night
<astraljava> abstrakt: Somehow my {eyes|mind} left out the 'live' part. :D
<abstrakt> astraljava: yeh i duno if there's some other stoftware for creating non-live USB images, maybe
<abstrakt> astraljava: i mean, the Ubuntu live images let you either run the installer or run the live OS
<abstrakt> take your pick
<abstrakt> i just ran the installer, worked fine
<abstrakt> but the alternate ones are text-based installer only
<abstrakt> no live
<astraljava> Ok. Understood.
<holstein> hey guys
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<holstein> FireCrotch posted that the other day in here
<holstein> said that a bootable USB stick was made to install ubuntustudio from that same tutorial
 * holstein has not tried it yet
<holstein> astraljava abstrakt ^^
<abstrakt> holstein: awesome thanks
<abstrakt> holstein: for now it appears that i don't really need the defacto studio distribution
<abstrakt> holstein: i just installed 10.04 64 bit (regular, not studio) last night
<abstrakt> and it works great actually
<holstein> i think i still prefer that
<abstrakt> holstein: actually i basically solved my problem twice over. for one, i bought a 100' ethernet cable so i'm not even using the wireless card
<holstein> the upgade method
<abstrakt> so there won't be any conflicts with restricted drivesr
<holstein> abstrakt: nice
<abstrakt> but i also
<abstrakt> figured out that i don't need the RT kernel :)
<holstein> and the speed and relaibility is better with a wire too
<abstrakt> or at least figured out how to get away with not using the RT kernel
<holstein> nice
<abstrakt> holstein: yeah actually latency is lower
<holstein> if you dont need it, you dont ned it
<holstein> need*
<abstrakt> indeed, apparently i don't
<holstein> i need it
<abstrakt> holstein: oh? what do you use it for then?
<holstein> with my interface and my set-up
<holstein> i get MUCH better latency
<holstein> and no xruns
<abstrakt> holstein: which interface?
<holstein> presonus firepod
<abstrakt> holstein: oh
<abstrakt> you don't really need the RT kernel for that though do you?
<abstrakt> just for the firepod
<holstein> not really
<abstrakt> i have a firepod
<abstrakt> it has the headphone/line out
<holstein> just to get low latency
<abstrakt> which is zero latency
<holstein> when overdubbing
<abstrakt> yeh but the monitor outs are zero latency
<holstein> and no xruns
<abstrakt> but ardour already accounts for the latency
<holstein> tracking 8 tracks at once
<abstrakt> and moves your tracks into place for you
<holstein> abstrakt: so im told
<abstrakt> you don't use ardour?
<holstein> BUT i get no lag with softsynths either
 * holstein uses ardour
<holstein> and i usually mix with a lower latency setting
<holstein> BUT now, i can use rakarrack for real-time effects
<holstein> with out any lag
<holstein> and MIDI too
<abstrakt> you mean jackrack?
<abstrakt> i'm not sure how mixing with a "lower latency setting" means anything
<abstrakt> anyway, i do all my monitoring through the headphone jack, which is zero latency
<holstein> abstrakt: i meant a higher latency
<holstein> more relaxed settings to mix
<holstein> because the lag doesnt matter so much
<abstrakt> are you playing a physical/outboard/hardware MIDI keyboard?
<holstein> rakarrack is kinda like jackrack in a way
<abstrakt> cuz if you are, you don't need jack midi
<holstein> its nice
<abstrakt> you should just use ALSA midi
<holstein> abstrakt: yeah, i know, but i like to route with JACK while im using the synths
<abstrakt> cuz otherwise your midi will be stuck on whatever latency jack audio is stuck with
<holstein> and it works well
<abstrakt> holstein: route the MIDI with jack while you're using the synths?
<abstrakt> cuz you can still route the jack audio
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i think thats how im doing it
<holstein> i just route it in Qjack
<holstein> and i think thats just a connections bay for that right?
<abstrakt> holstein: do you have 'seq' selected under MIDI in qjackctl ?
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> id have to look
<abstrakt> yeah you don't need to have jack running in order to use the ALSA connection stuff
<holstein> it 'just worked'
<abstrakt> ALSA midi that is
<holstein> and i didnt mess with it
<abstrakt> there's three tabs in the connections
<rvchila> anyone know when ardour 3 will be realeased ?
<abstrakt> ALSA, MIDI, and Audio
<holstein> yeah/
<abstrakt> rvchila: ask #ardour
<rvchila> thanks
<abstrakt> rvchila: the answer is "don't ask when ardour 3 will be released"
<holstein> and my MIDI connections that i use are under the ALSA tab
<rvchila> why ?
<abstrakt> holstein: oh ok well then you're fine
<holstein> abstrakt: COOL :)
<abstrakt> holstein: and you probably don't need the RT kernel
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> but thats how i role :)
<abstrakt> holstein: you can still use the JACK MIDI to route MIDI from application to application
<holstein> lol
<abstrakt> holstein: for which there is zero latency
<holstein> roll*
<abstrakt> holstein: for hardware though you want to do it with ALSA
<abstrakt> otherwise you'll be stuck on whatever latency jack audio is on
<holstein> rvchila: i dont know if there is an offical date yet
<holstein> did you check the site?
<abstrakt> holstein: so like if you want to connect e.g. rosegarden to hexter
<holstein> i think theres an alpha or beta of ardour 3.x
<rvchila> yes, there is a svn version
<abstrakt> holstein: using JACK, there will be zero latency, because it's software-to-software
<abstrakt> rvchila: yeah there's a beta
<abstrakt> rvchila: basically Ardour 3 has MIDI support
<abstrakt> dunno what all kind of midi support it has, but it has it
<rvchila> for this reason i would like it
<abstrakt> rvchila: but there's already rosegarden
<abstrakt> so in a way it's almost redundant
<abstrakt> we'll see though, i have faith that las will make it good
<rvchila> i have seriously problems with rosegarden ( sorry i´m spanish and i don´t know much english enough )
<holstein> rvchila: theres an interview with paul davis at..
<holstein> http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<holstein> its been a while though
<rvchila> my rosegarden crash every time i load it
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i hate to talk about another distro here
<abstrakt> holstein: try it without the RT kernel :)
<holstein> but the musix guys are mostly spanish speaking
<rvchila> traverso or qtractor, they need, for me, a stretch
<abstrakt> holstein: i had issues with rosegarden crashing also
 * holstein too
<abstrakt> yeh
<abstrakt> i'll try to double confirm whether or not this is still an issue for me tonight
<rvchila> but i mean in the first moment when i load
 * holstein would trust an ardour beta release though
<holstein> those guys are ACTIVE
<rvchila> just i click rosegarden, and crash, i have to kill this pid
<abstrakt> yeah they are active
<abstrakt> rvchila: are you on ubuntu studio?
<rvchila> yep, exactly 10.04
<abstrakt> rvchila: 9.10? 10.04? 32 bit? 64 bit?
<rvchila> 64 bits
<abstrakt> k
<rvchila> with rt kernel
<abstrakt> rvchila: try it without the RT kernel
 * abstrakt actually can't see a reason that the RT kernel is useful anymore ... :/
<rvchila> i will try
<rvchila> but first i will have to learn how is work ardour
<abstrakt> rvchila: i was using it for MIDI, but apparently it's better to just use ALSA for MIDI
<holstein> the RT kernel crashes quite a few things i think
<abstrakt> holstein: yeah it does
<holstein> zynaddsubfx
<holstein> lmms?
<abstrakt> yeah it crashes zyn for sure
<abstrakt> and rosegarden
<rvchila> you mean rt kernel on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<holstein> RG
<abstrakt> rvchila: i mean any RT kernel
<holstein> the RT kernel in gerneral
<abstrakt> rvchila: the RT kernel is not specific to ubuntu
<rvchila> for example, on 9.10 i hadn´t got problems
<abstrakt> rvchila: fedora has an RT kernel available in Planet CCRMA
<abstrakt> rvchila: 9.10 32 bit? 64 bit? 9.10 with the rt kernel? non-rt kernel?
<rvchila> 9,10 64 bits with rt kernel
<rvchila> i just did the upgrade
<abstrakt> rvchila: did you do an "upgrade" or did you do a full/fressh install?
<rvchila> upgrade
<rvchila> i will try to install normal kernel
<abstrakt> rvchila: ahh, i always do a fresh install
<rvchila> but will i have to change the limits conf ?
<rvchila> in case i use the normal kernel stuff ?
<abstrakt> no those limit clauses don't affect anything
<abstrakt> if you're not running RT anyway
<abstrakt> it just gives your user *permission* to run as realtime
<abstrakt> doesn't mean you are or have to run realtime
<rvchila> ok, understood
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-12
<dean_> does anyone know how to make my jack control pick up the guitar I'm playing through the USB? It runs but whenever it opens it shows in sound preferences that it doesn't hear any sound
<rvchila> morning!
<_pg_> can anyone advise how to burn MTS files to a DVD?
<seb__> ..
<_pg_> where did deinterlace go in handbrake?
<rvchila> good afternoon
<rlameiro> hola rvchila :D
<rvchila> hola :)
<grubtrot> i'm using 10.04 and i plug in or turn on my line6 basspod xt live which leads to no usb devices working any longer, is that normal?
<dvenable> I've installed US 10.04, but I'm surprised that jack doesn't seem to be compiled with freebob support.  It shows in qjackctrl, but jackd says 'unknown driver'.
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-13
<rlameiro> dvenable: its not frebob anymore
<rlameiro> its firewire
<rvchila> buenas tardes / good afternoon
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-06
<ParadoxGuitarist> For audio stuff would there be any downside to writing a front end in python vs. C++?
<astraljava> ParadoxGuitarist: Not an expert, but even though there's a slight delay in interpreted languages versus compiled languages, I highly doubt it would make a big enough difference in front end development.
<ParadoxGuitarist> Ok, thanks
<astraljava> ParadoxGuitarist: I guess it kinda boils down to which language you are more comfortable developing with, and thus being able to make better choices in the implementation.
<ParadoxGuitarist> astraljava: Ok thanks. I've never done any real coding I'm just trying to decide what is going to be best for the project and trying to weigh what is best for getting others involved and willing to contribute vs. what is going to perform best.
<astraljava> ParadoxGuitarist: Then I would make a poll regarding what tech the others are more willing to use.
<astraljava> ParadoxGuitarist: These days there are so many possibilities out there.
<g0z> hello
<holstein> g0z: o/
<g0z> I'm trying to figure out what it'd take to convert my old analog studio set up to the digital realm right now. besides mics I'm not real sure what else I can salvage due to sheer ignorance about digital recording. any ideas/links on this kind of thing?
<holstein> sure, join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> im about to head out the door
<holstein> g0z: ^
<g0z> cool thanks
<holstein> really, just a machine and interface probably
<holstein> assuming you have some console with balanced outs that you like
<holstein> anyways, those guys will be helpful... enjoy, and welome to the channel :)
<g0z> thanks checking it now
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-07
<eichi> hello. someone has an good idea for a good working soundcard for ubuntustudio? the one I have at the moment makes ugly sounds
<rlameiro> eichi: is it onboard?
<rlameiro> your card that is
<rlameiro> because, usually on board cards output a lot of noise, more if it is on a laptop
<rlameiro> rule of thumb, is to use a external interface
<rlameiro> either usb or firewire, depending on what you need
<rlameiro> there are people using internal saund cards like the delta 1010 etc
<rlameiro> USB interfaces are suported on linux if the comply with the usb specification
<rlameiro> you can check for that if they run in windows or mac without installing drivers
<rlameiro> usually that is stated on the box or on the specifications list
<eichi> okay. at the moment its onboard, yes
<eichi> but dont have windows or mac
<moogiig> ls
 * ParadoxGuitarist chuckles
<eichi> http://www.arlt.com/Hardware/Multimedia/Soundkarten/? can someone tell me one soundcard, which woks good and ootb in ubuntu?
<jussi> !hardware | eichi
<ubottu> eichi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<danboid> ailo: Hi!
<danboid> AutoStatic, Hi! Guess why I'm here? :)
<AutoStatic> Hello danboid, yeah I saw your mail on LAU :)
<AutoStatic> And iirc ailo was working on a similar tool
<danboid> AutoStatic, Thats right! Whats this tool called? Has it got a webpage, git or whatever yet?
<AutoStatic> Wasn't it a rewrite of ubuntustudio-controls?
<AutoStatic> ailo posted some screenshots
<AutoStatic> But ailo should know best, I'm only guessing here :)
<danboid> Well I missed that
<danboid> AutoStatic, OK, I can wait 'til he re-appears
<AutoStatic> I think ScottL should know more about it
<AutoStatic> too
<danboid> ScottL, ?
<danboid> US 11.04 has moved to XFCE right?
<AutoStatic> Ah, found something
<AutoStatic> https://gitorious.org/~ailo
<danboid> AutoStatic, Is it the audio-system-check you're thinking of?
<AutoStatic> Hmmmm, that only checks, no testing
<AutoStatic> And USC only sets things up, no testing either
<danboid> AutoStatic, Yeah, not quite what I'm after
<AutoStatic> There's the realtimequickconfigscriptthingamajigshiznitz script ;)
<AutoStatic> But that only checks too, no testing either
<AutoStatic> And I picked up somewhere that FalkTX was working on integrating or turning that script into a GUI thingy
<danboid> Yes, FalkTX would seem to be the dude most likely to come to the rescue here- I hope! :)
<ailo> danboid, Yes, I believe falktx has done some work on integrating sound systems, like PA and jack for KXStudio. He's been working on a -controls type of application that controls jack and does a system check and a bunch of other things. I myself have only been working on setting up Ubuntu for realtime audio pretty much.
<danboid> ailo, Hi!
<danboid> ailo, Any idea what falk's app is called?
<ailo> danboid, I think it's called Cadence
<ailo> Just looking if I can find the git repo
<ailo> danboid, git://repo.or.cz/cadence.git
<ailo> danboid, It's a bunch of apps
<ailo> danboid, The README explains a lot
<ailo> It's under development..
<danboid> ailo, Thanks! I've gotta shoot off for a short while now but I'll take a look later and see if its what I want
<holstein> past meeting logs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Meetings/2011June5
<eichi> hello. I'm again searching for a soundcard, I can by for best ubunt studio support
<orngjce223> I know nothing about hardware. You might try #kxstudio or #opensourcemusicians for a faster response
<holstein> eichi: ?
<holstein> RME is arguably the best quality, and well supported
<eichi> holstein: okay. but got now a Creative Audigy 2 ZS
<eichi> help was from my main-distribution IRC channel (archlinux) but should work with ubuntu same or better ;)
<holstein> eichi: ?
<holstein> depends on what you want
<holstein> if you are interested in playback
<holstein> just use what you got
<holstein> anything creative is sub-par for recording
<eichi> hm okay. hm, not good ;) but its 10€ now. better then onboard. then maybe i should buy a better one next weeks
<eichi> but recording is "only" voice. no complex instruments of course
<Krasslig> good day
<holstein> streaming a session
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<holstein> Krasslig: hello
<holstein> eichi: doesnt matter what you are recording, if you want it to sound good...
<Krasslig> ubuntustudio hmmm
<Krasslig> is this the best program for producing music on linux?
<holstein> ubuntustudio is not a program
<holstein> its a collection of apps
<holstein> anyways, im going to be busy for a bit...
<holstein> check us out http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<holstein> :)
<danboid> Was it someone in here who tipped me off about cadence earlier?
<holstein> Krasslig: check out #opensourcemusicians when you get a chance
<holstein> links to tutorials for using the software included in ubuntustudio and other goodies :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-08
<ScottL> hi AutoStatic and danboid, yes we are moving to xfce
<ScottL> but this isn't for 11.04, it will be for 11.10
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-09
<Ziku> Hello, i have problem with dual monitors configuration at ubuntu studio 11.04 - configuration tool don't save changes (i'm trying to change default monitor) - could anyone help me with this?
<holstein> Ziku: maybe
<holstein> is this nvidia hardware?
<Ziku> nope, ATI Radeon HD 4650 - i'm using ATI driver though had the same problem since I've installed ubuntu studio for first time (it's my second OS)
<holstein> Ziku: whats the first OS
<holstein> windows?
<Ziku> yes, Win7 pro 64bit
<holstein> are you using the proprietary driver?
<Ziku> i've downloaded driver from ATI website
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats what im using with my nvidia dual head rig
<holstein> the proprietary driver*
<holstein> Ziku: you might need to make a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> Ziku: the deal is, ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<Ziku> I was reading about it, but I don't have such file in X11 at all
<holstein> SO, when you are searching, dont search ubuntustudio
<holstein> just search, ubuntu whatever ATI card dual head
<holstein> Ziku: if you put an xorg.conf in place, it'll be used
<Ziku> yeah, I was searching for ubuntu, but you see, i'm not too familiar with console stuff so maybe I've missed something
<holstein> you can make, and put an xorg in place without the console
<holstein> sudo gedit
<holstein> gksudo gedit
<holstein> ^ gksudo is prefered
<Ziku> what's difference?
<holstein> you can start this by using alt+F2
<holstein> and typing gksudo gedit
<holstein> Ziku: not much difference these days, but it used to be starting a graphical app without gksudo would be bad
<holstein> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<holstein> anyways, its going to be challening Ziku
<holstein> since, ubuntu doesnt make that driver, nor are they allowed to support it
<Ziku> hmm.. ok, i've created file xorg.conf in etc/X11, still it's empty as I don't know what to put in it ;P
<Ziku> yeah, but I had the same problem with default ubuntu driver
<holstein> sure, and i dont either
<holstein> since i dont have your hardware
<holstein> but, i have used live CD's in the past
<holstein> knoppix for example
<holstein> and, you can try the configure command
<holstein> *which i forget right now
<Ziku> ok
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<holstein> sudo Xorg -configure
<Ziku> thank you
<holstein> you'll still need to poke around though and sort out how to add the 2nd display i think
<Ziku> surely I will :) but at least now I know where to start
<holstein> Ziku: i gotta run, but, try that, and also, try something like #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> somewhere relatively slow-ish, but active
<Ziku> okay, thanks again
<holstein> maybe someone in your loco team even
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<bunty> hi all. anyone awake?
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-10
<l0n3w0lf> is Unity part of the default install for Ubuntu Studio 11.04?
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: hey
<l0n3w0lf> hi there
<holstein> unity will be in the repos
<holstein> gnome is the default DE
<holstein> 11.10 will be XFCE
<holstein> if you are running ubuntu 11.04
<holstein> and looking for a gnome environment, theres the 'classic mode' or whatever its called
<holstein> thats gnome2
<l0n3w0lf> ah, good... I don't want to run Unity with Ubuntu Studio... didn't see on the website where it mentioned what it was running
<holstein> yeah, we are working on the site currently
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<l0n3w0lf> No worries
<holstein> you dont need to install ubuntustudio if you already have ubuntu
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> or just search in whatever package manager for ubuntustudio
<l0n3w0lf> ubottu: saw that... my current ubuntu install has that unity, and I don't want it... if I understand correctly, downloading and installing Studio and it will be using Gnome 2?
<ubottu> l0n3w0lf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: well, thats what im saying
<holstein> you dont need to download and install anything
<holstein> you have gnome2 as an option
<l0n3w0lf> ok
<holstein> at the login screen, you choose the classic environment
<holstein> thats gnome2
<holstein> IF you want the ubuntstudio themeing and all that
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<holstein> no need to wipe or reinstall
<l0n3w0lf> great, I'll check that out
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: enjoy :)
<l0n3w0lf> Unity runs slow, and that's upsetting because I have a quad core with 8GBs of RAM...
<l0n3w0lf> holstein: thank you
<holstein> theres a 2d version of unity
<l0n3w0lf> yeah
<holstein> i think its just called unity2d
<holstein> unity-2d ?
<holstein> something like thta
<holstein> i havent checked it out though personally
<l0n3w0lf> I've got no interest in it... I was perfectly happy with gnome
<l0n3w0lf> although XCFE has been growing on me
<holstein> yeah, im looking forward tot he switch
<holstein> you can always install xubuntu-desktop as well :)
<l0n3w0lf> but if I install Xubuntu -desktop I will still need to run gnome 2 in studio right?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: ubuntustudio is just a collection of packages
<holstein> like the other spins too really
<holstein> for example, if you use JACK and ardour, and thats what you want
<l0n3w0lf> yeah
<holstein> JACK and ardour are in the ubuntustudio-audio metapacakge
<orngjce223> Yeah
<holstein> you can have xubuntu, or ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop installed
<l0n3w0lf> well, that certainly gives me a lot of options...
<holstein> and install ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> OR
<orngjce223> I'm xubuntu + a couple of the audio tools
<holstein> just install JACK and ardour
<holstein> the ubuntustudio-desktop package is the package with the themeing and all that
<l0n3w0lf> the "sound" version was the one I was going to try first... I do alot with audio...
<holstein> for all intents and purposes, you can have kubuntu installed
<orngjce223> Really just jack + qjackctl + LMMS + every ladspa plugin I could get my hands on
<holstein> and install ubuntustudio-audio
<orngjce223> Yeah
<orngjce223> Also ubuntustudio-audio-plugins if you want those
<holstein> and the gnome libs will 0of course be pulled in
<holstein> but, everything will work fine
<l0n3w0lf> nice
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its really up to you
<holstein> but, there are some differences
<holstein> i usually suggest tothe casual desktop user wanting some audio apps to just add the apps
<holstein> i see in here alot 'ubuntu was working fine, and i installed ubuntustudio and something is not working, and i dont know how to fix it'
<holstein> theres no reason to get into uncharted territory
<holstein> just use the buntu you have
<holstein> and add what you want/need
<l0n3w0lf> perhaps I will install Xubuntu and then just install ubuntustudio -audio...
<holstein> yup, thats a good way to go, and to see whats on the way
<l0n3w0lf> indeed
<l0n3w0lf> :)
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: you can get involved in testing too if you want
<holstein> and install xubuntu 11.10
<l0n3w0lf> I would love to get involved... I have been looking to get involved, but my programming skills are lacking, so I wasn't sure where to start...
<holstein> since thats what we will (bascially) be releasing
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: testing is important too
<holstein> it can be challenging though
<holstein> and i wouldnt do it on my production machine
<l0n3w0lf> alrighty... perhaps I will download xubuntu 11.10 to an extra computer tonight after work...
<holstein> i have 10.04 installed there, and dont plan on moving til 12.04
<holstein> but, my testing machine will have 11.10 xubuntu + the studio apps
<l0n3w0lf> holstein: are you part of the studio team?
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: sure :)
<holstein> you are too if you want to be
<l0n3w0lf> nice
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: /j #ubuntustudio-devel if you want
<l0n3w0lf> when you test a release... to what or whom do you report issues?
<holstein> its actually going to be a while til we have a UI to test
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: i would come to the -devel channel first right now
<holstein> or the -devel mailing list
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<holstein> bugreports would be next, but for now, the UI is still being tweaked
<l0n3w0lf> alrighty... well I have to run out for a half hour or so... if you're still on when I get back, I'll talk to you then... thanks and I hope to talk to you again soon :)
<l0n3w0lf> boss is a callin
<holstein> l0n3w0lf: o/
<l0n3w0lf> back
<orngjce223> Hey again
<l0n3w0lf> howdie
<Strayfolkx> if I install US 11.04 today, which kernel would I use per default?
<holstein> -generic
<Strayfolkx> number?
<holstein> the same one that comes with ubuntu
<Strayfolkx> it says 2.6.38 on Distrowatch, for instance
<holstein> 2.6.38?
<holstein> pretty sure
<Strayfolkx> but is the 2.6.39 kernel ready for update
<holstein> define ready
<Strayfolkx> so I could update to it?
<holstein> well, its linux
<holstein> so, you can do what you want
<holstein> anytime :)
<Strayfolkx> is it in the repos already?
<holstein> im not sure
<Strayfolkx> can I try the 2.6.39 with 10.04?
<holstein> id have to boot that machine, and try it
<holstein> Strayfolkx: again, its linux
<holstein> you can do what you want
<Strayfolkx> I just find a .deb?
<holstein> hmm, not sure about that
<holstein> Strayfolkx: ive used the mainline kernels before
<holstein> those were .debs
<Strayfolkx> it's not available for lucid
<Strayfolkx> ...leastways in the mainline kernel ppa
<holstein> ive never added the ppa
<holstein> ive just gone and gotten the .deb that i wanted
<holstein> and installed it
<Strayfolkx> k. is there a magic command to print my installed packages?
<Strayfolkx> as a reminder after update....
<holstein> you can save a list from synaptic AFAIK
<Strayfolkx> can't figure it out, sorry
<Strayfolkx> bah, I'm gonna do a fresh install tonight
<Strayfolkx> wish me luck
<Strayfolkx> I'm downloading ubuntu studio 11.04 and will be adding kxstudio and necessary gfx drivers
<Strayfolkx> ok, see you on the other side of update
<Strayfolk> running 11.04 with 2.6.39 now. everything works. no realtime audio yet
<Strayfolk> I didn't install the audio suite with ubuntu studio, I wanted to choose the programs myself
<orngjce223> Cool
<Strayfolk> do you know how to allow jack in realtime mode?
<holstein> when you install JACK, you will see a popup
<Strayfolk> I didn't
<holstein> just answer there that you want RT in JACK
<holstein> Strayfolk: then, dont worry about it
<holstein> just run JACK
<Strayfolk> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<Strayfolk> oh sorry
<Strayfolk> ERROR: messagebuffer not initialized: libffado 2.999.0-1984M built May 25 2011 22:15:24
<Strayfolk> ERROR: messagebuffer not initialized: 01754421908: [31mError (PosixThread.cpp)[ 154] Start: Cannot create realtime thread (1: Operation not permitted)
<Strayfolk> [0mERROR: messagebuffer not initialized: 01754421930: [31mError (PosixThread.cpp)[ 155] Start:  priority: 77
<holstein> theres a checkbox in JACK setop
<holstein> you probably wont be able to get RT with ffado
<holstein> i couldn with my tests
<holstein> couldnt*
<Strayfolk> hmmm
<holstein> just try gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> then, you can trouble shoot if the hardware will work or not, without worrying about permissions
<holstein> THEN, you can troubleshoot permissions, and get JACK running non-root
<Strayfolk> ok, so it works with gksu
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so, you just start troubleshooting permissions then
<holstein> make sure you are in the audio group and whatever else you need
<Strayfolkx> now it works
<Strayfolkx> :)
<holstein> im not a professional, but i play one in TV ;)
<holstein> on*
<Strayfolkx> you're good
<Strayfolkx> you've helped me before
 * holstein tips hat
<holstein> i do what i can
<Strayfolkx> It's just good to have people to talk to when you're in a sweat
<Strayfolkx> overall, this kernel + version seems to work better for me
<holstein> yeah, theres noticable progress for sure
<Strayfolkx> let's see about audio performance, I'll report back later
<holstein> sure, theres 2 more kernels to try
<holstein> at least
<holstein> IF needed
<Strayfolkx> hope not :)
<Strayfolkx> jack's been running idle now for 3 minutes without xruns
<Strayfolkx> that's something :)
<holstein> sure
<Strayfolkx> running a big renoise project @ 8 ms without xruns yet
<Strayfolkx> yesterday @ preempt @ 64 ms there were one xrun every minute or so
<Strayfolkx> beats my previous setup at least!
<Strayfolkx> at last!
<holstein> yeah, its nice to get it dialed in, and get some work done :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-11
<Strayfolk> so far so good. I'm really happy with my new install
<holstein> Strayfolk: :)
<Strayfolk> from a low latency audio perspective, this seems to work better than any -rt -preempt or -lowlatency kernels I've tried
<Strayfolk> + I can surf wirelessly without xruns
<dubphil> Hello, is it possible to use ubuntustudio on a xubuntu install ?
<dubphil> I don't want to use gnome
<dubphil> looks like archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/natty main doesn't exists where is the repository ?
<ailo_> dubphil, You can install Xubuntu and install the ubuntustudio* packages separately
<ailo_> dubphil, You just need to make sure you have realtime privilege. Answer yes to get that, when installing jackd (part of some of the ubuntustudio meta packages), and make sure you are apart of audio group
<dubphil> ailo: yes but which repository can I use ?
<holstein> dubphil: ??
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu = xubuntu
<holstein> as far as the repos go
<holstein> dubphil: open up the package manager of your choice and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> assuming you have ubuntu installed, you would want to
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> ^ for example
<dubphil> so it is in the mainstream ubuntu packages ?*
<holstein> dubphil: its in the normal standard repos
<holstein> ALSO, you dont need to install any ubuntustudio specific metapackages
<holstein> those are just collections of applications
<holstein> you can just install the stuff you want
<holstein> ardour, JACK, JAMin, whatever
<dubphil> arf ok I tapped studio in the search field of synaptic and nothin appears if I fill ubuntustudio it's ok thanks a lot !
<dubphil> I'm comming from gentoo so yes I know all the packages I need :)
<holstein> dubphil: read about them, there are some for the gnome desktop and themeing that it seems you are not interested in
<holstein> ubuntustudio-desktop for example
<dubphil> ok
<holstein> enjoy... and visit #opensourcemusicians :)
<dubphil> yes of course thanks !
<dubphil> what is the rt kernel package name ? I type linux-rt and nothing appears in synaptic
<holstein> dubphil: what are you installing?
<holstein> 11.04?
<holstein> there is no -rt kernel in the repos any more
<holstein> for ubuntu or debian
<holstein> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel
<holstein> you can get one via PPA *if needed*
<holstein> dubphil: i suggest trying the -generic kernel, then, try...
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> OR https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kernel
<holstein> and try -lowlatency , then -realtime
<holstein> *in that order
<dubphil> ok thanks holstein
<dubphil> I have already xubuntu 11.04 installed
<holstein> dubphil: cool, enjoy :)
<holstein> most folks report the -generic kernel working well
<holstein> i actually have a device that works *much* better with the -generic kernel
<dubphil> I will test it then before
<holstein> an old USB device
<dubphil> me I have the terratec PHASE 24 USB device
<holstein> i find my firewire rig still needs the -realtime
<holstein> we are hopefully going to have the -lowlatency kernel in the repos at least for a few cycles, and installed by default in US
<holstein> 11.10 is the goal for that
<dubphil> cool :)
<dubphil> it is a very good thing to switch from gnome to xfce
<holstein> yeah, im looking forward to that as well
<dubphil> who is the maintener of ecasound ?
<dubphil> because the 2.8 is already out
<dubphil> I would be glad to maintain this package
<holstein> dubphil: that would be great
<holstein> our team is a little under resourced at the moment
<holstein> if you want, /join #ubuntu-devel and catch up with the team lead ScottL
<holstein> and heres the mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<holstein> dubphil: we desperately need that kind of help right now :)
<dubphil> ok I mainly use ecasound linuxsampler seq24 specimen
<holstein> cool
<dubphil> seq24 and specimen are currently getting a new life
<holstein> im mostly an analog guy, but ive used specimen before
<holstein> and ive tried harmonySEQ
<holstein> which is not unlike seq24
<dubphil> I will test harmonySEQ becuse seq24 is a little old
<holstein> hopefully, we get harmony seq upstream in debian soon
<holstein> and that trickles down
<holstein> my friend [lsd] over in #opensourcemusicians does a lot with seq24
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> yeah... http://wootangent.net/2010/10/linux-music-tutorial-seq24-part-1/
<holstein> anyways, welcome to the team dubphil :)
 * holstein gotta run for a bit
<holstein> BBL
<dubphil> thanks and good run ;)
<Strayfolkx> hello
<Strayfolkx> in studio 11.04 the keyboard layout keeps resetting to US english. I'm using Swedish/Finnish
<Strayfolkx> I delete the USA and apply Finnish keyboard layout to the whole system. but US keyboard reappears and forces itself upon me after a while. (x reset or reboot)
<Strayfolkx> where is that keyboard layout set and how do I change it permanently?
<orngjce223> huh, I dunno, did you select it in the dropdown boxes before log-in?
<orngjce223> If you've tried that I have no idea, you may need to ask #ubuntu
<holstein> yeah, thats not particularly studio related
<holstein> not that you need to get out ;)
<orngjce223> I believe we inherit the keyboard code from them
<orngjce223> hehe
<holstein> but, you could search 'ubuntu keyboard layout 11.04' instead of 'ubuntstudio....
<orngjce223> Yeah
<holstein> we dont customize those pacakges in anyways
<orngjce223> Most of the stuff we package is the audio subsystem, right?
<orngjce223> also video/graphics
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/656777 maybe
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 656777 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Wrong keyboard selection with starting directly ubiquity" [High,Fix released]
<Strayfolkx> ok, thanks
<holstein> thats easy to fix though
<orngjce223> Mmhm
<holstein> some xset command to run at startup if you have to
<holstein> ^ that bug might be in the installer only
<Strayfolkx> I think it came after installing the nvidia driver and it wrote a new xorg.conf
<holstein> plausible
<Strayfolkx> directly after install it was ok, as always
<holstein> back it up, and give it a look and play with it a bit
<Strayfolkx> I've played with it before... I'll play with it again
<Strayfolkx> thanks
<holstein> hehe :)
<holstein> fiddly
<orngjce223> Yep
<holstein> but, we dont have access to those drivers
<holstein> cant really 'fix' the bugs
<holstein> assuming its nvidia related (which i agree, seems to be the case)
<Strayfolkx> I see, it's hard to know which bugs are studio related and which aren't sometimes
<holstein> well, doesnt hurt to ask
<orngjce223> Mmhm
<holstein> AND, you can always file them as ubuntustudio bugs
<orngjce223> No problem really
<orngjce223> If they're really "upstream" bugs the ustudio people will point you in the right direction regardless
<holstein> but, getting them looked at in a timely manner, i would suggest the regular buntu stream
<holstein> hehe, orngjce223 we are the ustudio people ;p
<orngjce223> Not unlike the advice that if Linux Mint people have a problem that first they look it up with linux mint in the name, then they look it up with ubuntu in the name, then they look it up with debian in the name? :v
<Strayfolkx> you certainly are :)
<holstein> we are trying to get to some of the studio specific bugs, and deal with them
<orngjce223> Yeah
<Strayfolk> this revert to US keyboard is obviously a ubuntu-wide bug
<holstein> Strayfolk: relating to the nvidia driver?
<Strayfolkx> holstein, overall
<Strayfolkx> I think I fixed it now, by editing /etc/default/keyboard
<holstein> AH, that was easy :)
<Strayfolkx> if only I could get compiz to be my default desktop
<holstein> Strayfolkx: are yoy on the user list?
<Strayfolkx> no?
<holstein> would you mind to just shoot an email about this, a quick one
<holstein> OR, tell me what you did, and i'll do it
<holstein> *would be better coming from you though i think
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<holstein> also, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel if you would like
<holstein> Strayfolkx: im just thinking about getting it up somewhere since you *cant* be the only person struggling with this
<Strayfolkx> yes, I found some entries @ ubuntu forums, I could answer them
<Strayfolkx> that's the first you find on google anyway
<holstein> well, whatever you feel like you have time for
<holstein> in the studio community
<holstein> i would think the other areas will get attention
<Strayfolkx> I seem to share a lot of bugs with classic gnome 11.04 regardless of whether it's studio or not
<holstein> yeah, not much longer though :/
<holstein> XFCE though :)
<holstein> thats going to be nice
<Strayfolkx> it seems slick. I use awn and hide the gnome panel anyways :)
<holstein> AH, thats the plan for studio 11.10
<holstein> AWN with XFCE
<Strayfolkx> I'll enjoy that
<Strayfolkx> I have a beautiful desktop :) http://peterenroth.net/stuff/desktop.png
<holstein> Strayfolkx: :)
<dubphil> ok so jackd won't start with my user
<dubphil> do I just have to tweek the limits.cof file ?
<dubphil> n ²
<holstein> dubphil: hey
<holstein> for troubleshooting purposes only
<holstein> try..
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> make sure it starts like that
<dubphil> yes it runs well by gksudo
<holstein> cool
<dubphil> no xruns with the -generic ;)
<holstein> so, make sure you are in the audio group
<holstein> sudo adduser you audio
<holstein> thats usually all there is to it
<dubphil> is there
<dubphil> specific value for the limits.conf file provided by ubuntustudio ?
<dubphil> I have installed ubuntu-default-settings but my limits.conf didn't change
<holstein> right, thats not going to do it
<holstein> AFAIK, thats been depricated, but, you are having issues...
<holstein> dubphil: what audio device?
<dubphil> terratec PHASE 26 USB
<dubphil> snd_usb_audio
<holstein> i have both ubuntustudio and non studio ubuntu installs
<holstein> 10.10 and 11.04
<holstein> and i didnt need to edit that file for USB, internal or firewire
<holstein> hmm....
<holstein> dubphil: whats the message in JACK ?
<holstein> when you try and start
<dubphil> one minute I connect from my ubuntustudio :)
<dubphil> hi
<Strayfolkx> dubphil, I added myself to the video group also. I *think* that was the only thing I did to get jack running
<dubphil> Strayfolkx: strange
<dubphil> here is how qjackctl runs jackd:   /usr/bin/jackd -r -m -dalsa -dhw:1 -r48000 -p256 -n3
<Strayfolkx> but I'm using firewire
<dubphil> I have read that USB is better supported with 48000 and unpair periods
<dubphil> the only interesting message that i see is : (translation from french) Jack as been stopped with outgoing status=255
<dubphil> reload my session for the group to be taken in account
<holstein> dubphil: yeah, you need to log out and back in at least
<holstein> for the audio group settings
<dubphil> no change :(
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> try again as root
<dubphil> you have of course did something else
<holstein> and make sure its not something with the hardware
<dubphil> you are right when I did gksudo first I didnot check which card was used by jack2 and in fact it was my integrated pci hda intel card
<dubphil> with the PHASE 26 it falls
<dubphil> arf this card has always worked
<holstein> AH, so thats the deal
<holstein> double check though
<holstein> make sure you can run JACK as normal user with the internal card
<holstein> then, we can trouble shoot the PHASE
<holstein> theres a handy JACK1 ppa if thats the case*
<dubphil> yes it works in userland with the hda intel onboard card
<dubphil> so it is my usb card :(
<holstein> hey, now we know :)
<holstein> dubphil: when you say it always worked? do you remember what kernel?
<holstein> what JACK verion?
<dubphil> in fact it was about 1 years ago 2.6.26 I think and a realtime one
<dubphil> jack 1 sure
<dubphil> I didn't try a reboot with the card plugged, sometimes it doesn't like the hotplug
<holstein> is that one of these?
<holstein> dubphil: thats acutally likely
<holstein> do that, and see if you see it in lspci, lsusb
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> and we'll go from there
<dubphil> I see it in all the command you've suggested but I reboot to see, at soon!
<dubphil> the reboot did nothing
<holstein> dubphil: OK
<holstein> if you see it in aplay -l and arecord -l
<holstein> THEN, JACK *can* use it
<holstein> go in JACKctl again as normal user
<holstein> look at 'setup'
<holstein> you see 'interface'
<holstein> its rather confusing there, but there are 2 drop down menus
<holstein> you *should* see the device in one place or the other
<dubphil> yes so my setup is hw1 for the phase 26 usb
<dubphil> no realtime and no lock memeory
<dubphil> memory
<dubphil> 1024|48000|3
<dubphil> driver alsa of course
<holstein> right, but dont trust those labels
<holstein> you might actually see 'terratec' something
<holstein> you dont know that hw1 is the terratec
<dubphil> yes i see phase 26 USB 16/48
<holstein> right, so thats it
<dubphil> do I have to set also output device and input device ?
<holstein> you shouldnt
<dubphil> they are set to default and default point to hw0
<holstein> but, get it set to the terratech, and mess with whats in the other tab
<holstein> right, try 'default'
<dubphil> they were already to default
<holstein> right
<holstein> but, i dont think you were on the terratec under the other dropdown
<holstein> the 'hidden' one
<holstein> if its in aplay -l, then you *can*  talk to it with JACK
<dubphil> yes i'm on it sure
<holstein> its this fiddly step here
<holstein> or, whatever commandline string it takes to kick it off talking to your device
<holstein> dubphil: i have litereally just tried every combonation before
<holstein> those labels are *not* right
<holstein> and can actually change when you reboot
<holstein> hw:0 and whatever...
<dubphil> here is some info : http://pastebin.com/RzLXcHmt
<holstein> yeah, you cant really take anything from there though
<holstein> nothing's going to say 'jack will see this as..'
<holstein> you just gotta find it
<holstein> dubphil: can you go in the bios and disable the internal card?
<holstein> that would simplify things a bit
<dubphil> holstein: don't make me believe that the hw1 or hw0 mentioned by jack can be different than the Alsa setting even if they are equals ?
<holstein> im just saying what has worked for me
<holstein> *dont trust the labels
<holstein> anywhere
<holstein> if you say to me, 'i know its hw1' im saying, you cant trust the label anywhere even if you do know that
<holstein> AND, those can change from boot to boot
<holstein> if you have terratec chosen, then, thats all i do
<holstein> with my USB devices
<dubphil> ah I understand you say that I should always check if this part of the jack config is good every time I will start jack ?
<holstein> well, i personally dont use USB
<holstein> so, i have selected it
<holstein> and tested
<holstein> and unplugged
<holstein> but, i see folks all the time with that migratory issue
<holstein> some folks dont have that issue
<holstein> but, im saying, if you get it rocking, and reboot, and it not working again
<holstein> then, thats the first place i would look
<dubphil> ok I understand
<dubphil> thanks holstein and see you soon ! I must leave now
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-12
<dubphil> hi !
<Russ> Hello, I'm new to linux and I'm trying to use qjackctl and ardour to record music. My computer is a fairly nice build(amd phenom II 955 x4 with 8gigs mem, asus mb). I'm using the on board audio w/ my computer speakers. I use a light snake xlr to usb cable to record guitar/vocals. The problem I'm having is getting x-runs about every 20 sec. Clicks and pops and sometime it doesn't show the x-runs but I still get clicks and pops. As
<Russ> The cable is connected to a shure sm58 mic
<Russ> I'm using the kernel 2.6.38-8-lowlatency. The only one installed
<Russ> here some more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763633.
<dubphil> Hello ! My laptop USB device is not compatible with : 1) my soundcard 2) Alsa 3) the kernel ? I've spent 800€ for nothing, I'm disgusted
<dubphil> my laptop USB controller I mean
<orngjce223> Try #opensourcemusicians they generally know slightly more about hardware
<orngjce223> I'm just here to answer the n00b questions. :/
<dubphil> ok orngjce223
<orngjce223> Sorry 'bout that
<dubphil> I hope it is alsa or the kernel
<orngjce223> It's probably ALSA's fault, most likelyu
<orngjce223> But again, I know very little
<holstein> dubphil: i usually suggest looking at AVlinux and/or gnuguitarinix
<holstein> AV uses the liquorix kernel, and gnuguitar has its own custom kernel
<holstein> and both are live distros, so you dont have to install them to see
<dubphil> hi holstein yeah good idea I will test this
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-04
<darlanphb> bom dia!
<deepspeed> I'm running 12.04 on my laptop, and can't get more than one track to record in ardour.
<holstein> deepspeed: hey
<deepspeed> the first one records great.  I know how to port stuff in jack.  It was working fine at one point, but now any tracks added after the first show no level and record no sound, even though I can port the sound from the effects software through the monitor line and have live playback.
<deepspeed> hey
<holstein> deepspeed: you know how to "port" ?
<holstein> you are overdubbing?
<holstein> the way i overdub...
<deepspeed> I mean how to connect stuff with jack.
<deepspeed> I call it porting.. whatever.
<holstein> i make one track, then i reroute the same input to a different track
<holstein> i would just doublecheck the routing.. its likely that simple
<deepspeed> yea, but I can't route anything to any subsequential tracks added after the first.
<holstein> deepspeed: well, route *everything* as a test
<deepspeed> I've been trying this off and on for a week.  I know it's not hte routing.
<deepspeed> I've done it in every way it can be done.
<holstein> deepspeed: also, try #ardour
<holstein> or, #opensourcmusicians
<holstein> if you think its something in the ardour config, you can try renaming the config file, or try temporarily as a new user
<holstein> when you make the new track in ardour, make certain you are creating an audio track (if you want an audio track)
<deepspeed> oh, sweet.  thanks.  I only have my main account and root, but I'll try as a different user and see if that helps.
<holstein> make sure it is mono or stereo as desired
<deepspeed> and yes, I've tried mono and stereo audio tracks.
<holstein> what i would do.. i would make 4 tracks... route the input to them, and track them
<deepspeed> Either works as the initial track, but neither work for 2 or up.
<holstein> they should all take the signal
<holstein> deepspeed: right... im just saying, im quite certain this is a routing issue
<deepspeed> They don't take any signal.  I've tried routing the output from the main track through jamin and back into a second track.. nothing.  Also tried it without Jamin.
<holstein> deepspeed: take jamin and *all* other add-ons out of the equation
<holstein> deepspeed: remove variables
<holstein> literally do *exactly* as i suggest
<deepspeed> yea, did that and routed it straight.  Still no signal.
<holstein> open 4 tracks in ardour
<deepspeed> but not with 4 tracks.
<holstein> straight into the 4 tracks with the *same* output
<deepspeed> so route track one into 2, 3, and 4 all at once?
<holstein> those 4 tracks *should* record identical signal simultaneously
<holstein> thus showing you that tracks 2+ *can* track
<holstein> deepspeed: no
<holstein> deepspeed: route to all four
<holstein> with the same analog input that i am assuming you are recording
<deepspeed> oh, so record some live input to all 4 at once.. gotcha.
<holstein> deepspeed: you can also take your sound card out of the equation by routing something like audacious playing an audio file to 4 tracks
<deepspeed> I'll try that next time I'm at the pc and see if it works, but I've tried adding multiple tracks and routing to them one at a time after I had the inital track recorded, and couldn't get any of them to pick up signal, regardless of how many times I deleted/added tracks.
<deepspeed> I think I may have a problem with my sound card, too.
<holstein> deepspeed: when you are at the machine, and want to sort it out, let me know
<deepspeed> It is possible to blow them out with over-powerful input, right?
<holstein> its routing... im about 99% sure of it
<holstein> deepspeed: those are "software" inputs though
<holstein> if you blew your hardware, it just wouldnt work at all
<holstein> not selectively
<deepspeed> Yea, but I mean, the last time I recorded, I had a really hard time getting good cleans out of it and got lots of digital distortion regardless of how I tweaked my amp.
<deepspeed> I thought maybe somebody screwed it up by plugging something into it while it was cranked up.
<holstein> if its an internal soundcard, you should be happy with what you got
<deepspeed> It sounded kinda like a busted speaker, but digital.
<holstein> thoe are not designed to take input for anything other than like skype
<holstein> those*
<deepspeed> Yea, I really need to get a better recording setup, but I was getting some great tones and effects with just this until recently.
<holstein> tones and effect?
<holstein> not sure what you ean
<holstein> mean*
<holstein> tones = samples?
<deepspeed> I had good rates of success recording vocals, guitar, and drums with just a basic internal soundcard and effects processing/recordign software.
<holstein> im not saying you cant do it, im just saying its not intended for that
<deepspeed> I mean good clarity of sound, tone, timbre, and such from the effects processors, and the signal stays surprisingly clean when everything's dialed in right.
<holstein> its like saying you can use a desktop for a server
<holstein> you can, and have no issues.. unless you do
<holstein> its just not made for that.. of course it'll take an audio signal and record it
<holstein> its a tiny little device though, that no one has intended you to record with
<deepspeed> What does a good quality sound card for recording cost, anyway?
<holstein> im not selling hardware, im just saying.. you go to a pro studio and pay $100+/hour, and you want to emulate that on gear that is literally 50 cents
<holstein> deepspeed: depends on your needs, and if you are willing to shop around
<holstein> ive gotten quite a few decent USB devices for free
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod i got new for under $500
<deepspeed> Well, I mean ball-park for medium quality stuff.  Nothing that's gonna break next week, but nothing that's gonna be half a mil, either.
<holstein> folks in #opensourcemusician can suggest nice gear in different price ranges
<holstein> deepspeed: it depends on your needs
<holstein> do you need preamps?
<holstein> how many channels do you need
<holstein> these are the questions you need to ask
<holstein> then, get the most bang for the buck
<deepspeed> well, I need to record vocals, drums, and guitar live at some points, so I'd need about 10 channels if possible.
<holstein> deepspeed: anything is "possible"
<deepspeed> But I have a mixer that i can use to mix the sound live and send it to a single input for recordign.
<deepspeed> recording.. stupid fingers...
<holstein> deepspeed: does it have 10 outputs?
<holstein> does it have sends per preamp?
<holstein> is it going to introduce more noise than its worth?
<deepspeed> No, but it has 7 inputs, and I can route them to a single output for recording.
<holstein> the presonus firepos can be found cheap used now, and has 8 preamps
<holstein> firepod*
<deepspeed> but it has a built-in 750-watt amp meant for pushing speakers.
<holstein> deepspeed: sure.. and thats not what you need either
<holstein> deepspeed: you need quite, nice preamps
<holstein> and thats made for a small room PA
<deepspeed> Yea, it was too quiet for the small church that gave it to me.
<holstein> deepspeed: if you get a chance, tour a studio
<holstein> your local studio.. see what they have and emulate as best you can
<holstein> there is no prefessional studio using an internal sound card, nor a powered mixer
<holstein> and you need to ask yourself why, and if you are comfortable working around these items
<holstein> or, just how many tracks you need
<deepspeed> Our local studios are crap, except the one run by those weird christian people who always make me feel like they're gonna lead me into the basement and chain me up and feed me to a monster or something..
<holstein> im not saying join a cult.. im saying look at gear, and ask questions
<holstein> OR, just /j #opensourcemsucians
<deepspeed> lol, yea, but I mean we don't have much in the way of professional stuff around here.
<holstein> the interface im shopping for is not something you are going to be interested in
<deepspeed> Just a bunch of country folks like me who have collections of random stuff we've picked up over the years.
<holstein> you can tour places online... virtual tours.. see about the gear
<deepspeed> Yea, I need to learn more about that kinda stuff.
<deepspeed> I've been running PA's and mixers and acting as a sound-man at backyard jams since I was about 5, but I've never done much more than just balancing the sound as best I could.
<deepspeed> People used to get me to set sound when I was a kid, and I could stand at the mixer for a few seconds listening, make a quick run around the band-stand twisting knobs on guitars and amps, and then come and level things back out, and have the sound 5x better.
<deepspeed> everyone else prett much turned all the knobs to 100% except the level, and called it good, so they thought I was amazing.
<holstein> i bet you are
<deepspeed> lol, nah, I'm ok, I guess.
<deepspeed> I just love music.  I've migrated more to playing now that I'm grown.  I play guitar and drums, and I'm doing more and more singing lately.
<deepspeed> but I'm no hendrix
<mighty_aboba> Hi
<mighty_aboba> I want to ask one question
<holstein> !ask | mighty_aboba
<ubottu> mighty_aboba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> mighty_aboba: not that it matters much in here, since its low traffic :)
<mighty_aboba> okey :D
<mighty_aboba> is it good to use -S option with jack?
<holstein> good?
<mighty_aboba> Does anybody use it?
<holstein> good is a matter of opition... do you need that flag? i use the GUI, and im not sure what the -S flag does
<holstein> if you need it, you need it.. i would ask in #opensourcemusicians
<mighty_aboba> I use gui too, but in settings
<mighty_aboba> /usr/bin/jackd -S
<holstein> mighty_aboba: doesnt matter where/how you set it.. if you need it, you need it.. "good" is a matter of opinion..
<holstein> "note: its a good idea to put "jackd -S" instead of just "jackd" for the server path. Running JACK in synchronous mode creates less Xruns in JACK2, which is now the default."
<holstein> that is from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<mighty_aboba> wow, thanx. I will read it
<mighty_aboba> I wrote about KB shortcuts for qjackctl to the Rui Nuno Capela's website
<mighty_aboba> will wait
<mighty_aboba> I did it
<mighty_aboba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023461/
<mighty_aboba> It is work
<len_> mighty_aboba, I think I will keep that info around. Thanks.
<len-dt> printed to pdf...  Using DE shortcuts is better anyway, qjackctl doesn't have to have focus.
<Orphite> so, am totally ignorant of ubuntu studio. whats it like? whats the quality of the virtual instruments freely available?
<Orphite> for starters :)
<ailo> Orphite: Check out the live DVD and see for yourself. No need to install anything
<ailo> Orphite: Here's a short guide on that, if you feel you need it http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/InstallingUbuntuStudio
<ailo> The DVD includes some of the most popular applications
<Orphite> grear thanks. will run the live dvd for a look see
<ailo> Orphite: Do you know your way around jack?
<ailo> Orphite: Here's a short guide on starting it http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#Starting_Jack
<ailo> You'll need to have it running in order to use software instruments, and most of the "pro audio" applications
<Orphite> will jack be setup on the ustudio or will i need to know how to configure it?
<ailo> Orphite: You basically only need to choose the right device, depending on your device
<Orphite> cool, ill have a quick read of that article - shouldnt be too hard to figure out
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-05
<MrNaz_out> what is the best way to ingest video from a camera for live streaming? at the moment i'm using firewire and a minidv camcorder, but i want to upgrade to something a little better
<MrNaz_out> i was thinking getting a canon xh-a1s, which is the only camcorder that has a more durable 6 pin firewire socket, and using external firewire cards in the capture laptop
<MrNaz_out> anyone have any thoughts?
<holstein> MrNaz_out: i would ask on the mailing list or the forums.. not a lot of video folk hang here actually
<holstein> i would think USB cams would handle whatever you need just fine, and be more compatible and/or cheaper
<marqy> hi ubuntustudio: i have just downloaded the 12.04 LTS release, but I only have a CD writer, not a DVD.  Is there an easy way to find an image that will fit on a CD? Can i install try to install the image from a usb storage device?
<holstein> marqy: ubuntustudio is ubuntu.. you can use *any* CD iso and install and convert, or just install what you like from the ubuntustudio software and/or meta packages
<holstein> i would suggest xubuntu's live CD iso
<marqy> holstein: nice one, i'll try that
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-06
<brendon1981> hello room, wow irc takes me back
<brendon1981> anybody know how to install ubuntustudio 12.04 without graphic install?  Trying to install on laptop.  Ubuntustudio11.10 installed fine from alternate, was wondering if a similar non-graphic install existed for 12.04.  If not, does ubuntu-studio come as a package (with jack preconfigured) that I could install over the top of a regular ubuntu 12.04 alternate install cd?  I think there are driver problems.  Oh yeah, I should
<brendon1981> there were no drivers for lan or wireless so that made it hard.  was hoping 12.04 had fixed that for most laptops...
<Unit193> Soemtimes drivers can be picked up from jockey, and unless there are other changes I don't know about you can just use the mini.iso and install ubuntustudio-desktop.
<brendon1981> cool that's the package name in apt-get?  if so that'll work sweet.  thanx man
<len-dt> brendon1981, start with the xubuntu alt cd
 * brendon1981 will give that a go, "yeah, that's a good idea"
<len-dt> brendon1981, ubuntustudio (and I think the others too) comes with jockey
<brendon1981> excuse my ignorance, but what is jockey?
<len-dt> Studio is based on xubuntu these days
<len-dt> jockey is an app for enabling and disabling non-free drivers
<brendon1981> ahhh... brilliant.
<len-dt> You still have to get the drivers though...
<len-dt> Which wlan do you have?
<brendon1981> broadcom 802.11.g the one that pops up in google with the first few numbers and xxxx for the rest that some driver supports, from memory. oh no wait, thats the other laptop
<brendon1981> hang on
<len-dt> I thought ubuntu came with just about anything.
<brendon1981> (gotta boot up windows to get the info on the wireless)
<len-dt> Don't worry too much, I'm not expert..
<brendon1981> yeah so basically though i just gotta find the drivers on the net, download them, then use this jockey prog to automate the turning of it on and joining the network etc...?
<len-dt> wireless used to be a pain, but I haven't had any problems with any of my machines for the last 3 or 4 versions anyway.
<len-dt> Something like that. Once you turn it on it should stay on across boots.
<Unit193> brendon1981: No, jockey searches, downloads, and installs them.
<len-dt> Sounds even better. How do I do that?
<Unit193> I'm a bit confused now as to who is asking about jockey. :P
<brendon1981> nice, ok.  yeah so its an atheros AR928X and its on some acer p,o,s i bought from cashies
<len-dt> I get the search, but it just says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<len-dt> I was thinking about a driver for my video card.
<len-dt> The ath9k isn't the right one for that?
<Unit193> Ah, depends on the driver, sadly not all are actually installable by jockey, though jockey handles updates much better.
<Len-nb> Unit193, the last time I tried to install the NV driver from their site my machine hung.
<Unit193> Well that's not good, and I'd assume you searched for the card info as well? :P
<Len-nb> I found their site somewhat confusing and was hoping jockey might do a better job of figuring the right driver. In the end I gave up as I don't use graphics that need the drreal driver that much the free driver is "good enough"
<brendon1981> so,...... after a bit of research, and looks like i have to modify /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add a line saying blacklist acer_wmi
<brendon1981> all of these things should be the complete sollution.  thanx everyone
<Len-nb> So it's trying to load the wrong driver?
<brendon1981> Man, i haven't even got the install to show anything but the background picture yet, and i never used the 11.10 installed on the laptop, coz it was internetless and needed more drivers so i just kept using win, but i want to get 12.04 working....... somehow
<Len-nb> My acer has anar9285... which just worked with the live DVD iso in a USB stick
<brendon1981> yeah i think even maybe it's a cd prob coz it spins down and just stops.  i plug a usb mouse in and that spins up the cd drive again for a bit, but still no action on the screen.  will try from usb.  will require a trek down to woolies....
<brendon1981> (the failing installation process im talking about is 12.04 btw, just clarifying)
<Len-nb> No problem, my acer has 12.04 too
<Len-nb> 11.10 was an alt. The live iso was the big change (one of them) this past cycle.
<brendon1981> yeah i know, i never use the flippin live cd part of an ubuntu distro.   ah well, helps convert people i suppose.
<brendon1981> i wonder if one can make an alternate cd from a live cd distro iso?
<len-dt> No.
<len-dt> The live iso does not have packages on it. It has the packages installed.
<len-dt> The alt has the packages and installs them on the system
<len-dt> xubuntu-alt and then apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop should work though.
<brendon1981> yeah it will get past the install fail prob, then next is the wireless.  so i'll be back in a couple of hours if nothing works.....
<len-dt> A more conservative setting than http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=system_configuration suggests seems ok. This is of use only for older systems anyway. PCIe doesn't need it... and single slot pci doesn't either. Even my cheapy netbook is all PCIe internally.
<minimike> hello there
<minimike> Currently I'm installing Ubuntu 12 on a Mac Mini
<minimike> is there a sourceslist-entry to switch from it to Ubuntu studio
<holstein> minimike: you can open a package manger and search "ubuntustudio" and read about the metapackages
<holstein> i suggest just installing what you want to use... JACK, ardour and JAmin for example
<minimike> at friday comes an actor to us who has to speak some text for jingles. My Boss said search something what is cheap and works :)
<holstein> ubuntustudio is not cheap, its a professional tool that is provided free of cost, and is open source
<holstein> lots of time and effort goes into development
<minimike> I will hope it
<holstein> i would suggest looking at audacity
<holstein> just install audacity on whatever operating system you are using right now and try it
<minimike> our servers are running with debian perfectly. So thing Ubuntustudio would been a good choise
<holstein> i suppose...
<holstein> ubuntustudio would likely be overkill
<holstein> you can always install debian with a GUI and install audacity
<holstein> the ubuntustudio iso is a live CD now.. so you can always load that up and see what will work for you
<minimike> yes but the the install of debian was on an Mac Mini not successfull
<holstein> i dont do linux on mac anymore personally
<minimike> Ubuntu should better handle EFI
<holstein> i dont do linux on any hardware that doesnt support what i choose to use
<holstein> personally, im around to buying from vendors such as system76...
<minimike> the system would be just for guest and actors
<minimike> without an hassle about the licenses
<studio-user482> hello
<studio-user482> help please
<studio-user482> hola
<studio-user482> nadie?
<holstein> !ask | studio-user482
<ubottu> studio-user482: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<minimike> hmm 512 MB memory are enough for Ubuntu studio?
<holstein> minimike: depends
<holstein> i would not run ubuntustudio in VM
<holstein> i would not expect good results in a virtualized environment
<holstein> i would throw the most hardware at you you can.. though, what you are talking about doing is not to intensive
<minimike> thats the reason because I've installed Ubuntu on an Mac Mini
<holstein> you dont *need8 ubuntustudio though
<holstein> you just need audacity on *anything* light
<minimike> But I need something what could run on an Mac MINI
<holstein> lubuntu... xubuntu... i could make a nice project happen on 512 ram
<holstein> good luck!.. im out.. try #opensourcemusicians if its slow here minimike
<minimike> myself preferes Debian but after three houers I couldn't proper install the bootloader on the Mac based EFI Firmware
<holstein> minimike: also, keep in mind, all the major tools i use for audio in ubuntustudoi are available for OSX
<minimike> thats the next :)
<holstein> i just dont purchase apple hardware anymore
<minimike> currently I have only for Linux a working AT2020 driver
<holstein> thats a microphone
<minimike> the AT2020 doesn't works on OSX
<holstein> that a microphone.. it works on whatever you plug it into
<holstein> unless you are talking about an AT2020 USB mic..
<minimike> I've pluged it on my Macbook Pro
<minimike> without success
<minimike> it's with USB
<minimike> last try pn Linux has worked
<holstein> you'll likely need driver for it
<holstein> in OSX
<minimike> not found :(
<holstein> alsa probably supports it in linux
<minimike> so back to the studio :)
<holstein> i'll link you an OSX driver for that device if you wait
<minimike> thanks
<holstein> i would go here http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/site/1635df9c8c5039f1/index.html and request one
<holstein> http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/resource_library/literature/35595fd85837a784/at2020_usb_om.pdf discusses using the hardware in OSX
<holstein> anyways.. i need to run.. audiotechnica supports OSX with that hardware
<holstein> if thats what everyone is expecting, i would go with that
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-07
<ekur> Hi there!
<ekur> i'm looking for some instructions to install ubuntu stuudio using the mini.iso netinstall image
<ekur> does studio have its own repositories to point to during install?
<ekur> so yes my question is: Does ubuntustudio have its own repositories ? or do
<ekur> we use the normal ubu repo's
<holstein> ekur: you can just search "ubuntustudio" in the package manager of your choice
<holstein> you can install *any* of the *-desktop packages, and install any or all of the ubuntustudio metapackages, or just install the software you want to use
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu... all the software is in the repos
<ekur> alright holstein that's perfectly clear
<ekur> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-08
<Zephyrusuo> hello i just tried to install ia32-libs and it says the following http://pastebin.com/bhLKY6rm ia32-libs-multiarch also is not listed in synaptic i have tried multiple mirrors. any help would be appreciated
<Zephyrusuo> i have tried sudo apt-get -f install
<Zephyrusuo> does no good
<ekur> Hi! I used the netinstall to build a rt-kernel studio box
<ekur> *but* it came standard with pulseaudio.
<ekur> Can i safely remove pulseaudio and will jack take over?
<ailo> ekur: You don't need to remove pulseaudio to use jack
<ailo> If you don't want to use the jack to pulse bridge, just uninstall pulseaudio-jack-module
<ailo> Sorry, pulseaudio-module-jack
<ailo> You'll probably need to restart pulseaudio after that
<ailo> ekur: Have you tried linux-lowlatency, which is default for Ubuntu Studio?
<ailo> For many, it is as fast as -rt
<ekur> ailo; i think im using -rt
<ekur> im sure lowlatency would be just fine but rt was in the repo's as a meta-package
<ekur> (it might even be lowlatency labeled as -rt in the package name!)
<ekur> does ubuntustudio normally come with jack and pulseaudio? or only jack
<ailo> ekur: There's no -rt kernel in the Ubuntu repo, so if you have it, you must have added a different repo
<ailo> Pulseaudio is standard on Ubuntu Studio, yes. And it plays pretty well with jack
<ailo> The pulsaudio -> jack bridge is not ultimate if you need really low latencies, but in this situation, you'll probably not need the bridge anyway
<ailo> If you don't use the bridge, jack will suspend pulseaudio whenever you set jack to use the same device as pulseaudio
<ailo> I don't recommend removing pulseaudio anyway. There's no gain in doing that.
<ekur> alright ailo thats very clear
<ekur> Thank you
<ekur> I will let pulse stay up, but remove the bridge
<unkn-error> hello
<unkn-error> I have installed
<unkn-error> ubuntu studio into my ubuntu precise
<unkn-error> but I guess that
<unkn-error> I don't have the ubuntu studio kernel installed,
<unkn-error> and is the defalut one
<unkn-error> uname -a gives me: Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 18:54:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<unkn-error> bun when I installed with sudo apt-get add stuff eg. sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<unkn-error> I have seen on screen
<unkn-error> "linux rt headers or linux low latency headers"
<unkn-error> what is the name of the ubuntu studio defalut kernel?
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-09
<MrNaz``> if i plug my firewire cam into ubuntu 12.04 and dvgrab reports "no camera found", what are the best steps i can take to troubleshoot it?
<MrNaz``> this same laptop/camcorder combination works when i install ubuntu 10.04 with the old firewire stack...
<Loozer> are the repositories down?
<tester> hi. what theme does ubuntu studio use?
<len-dt> tester, Greybird, and the elemetary Xfce dark icon theme.
<tester> len-dt, thank you so much )
<mighty_aboba> Why does apple products so popular for musicmaking?
<mighty_aboba> Or is it question for opensourcemusician channel?
<mighty_aboba> I ask about technical benefits
<mighty_aboba> Are there the lower latencies?
<mighty_aboba> or what?
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, just off the top of my head.... windows has too many problems. For those used to dealing with those problems they don't see them. Apple has made sure their OS/HW works well together that there are no glitches, and the user needs no or very little computer experience.
<len-dt> There are a lot of musicians who have no computer smarts.
<len-dt> Apple has wisely put a glowing apple on the lid of their laptops so it is obvious when their product is being used on stage
<len-dt> aspiring musicians copy their idols.
<len-dt> ubuntu studio is working to give the user the same out of the box experience that the mac does (or better) given a PC to start with.
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, The whole linux audio community is for that matter. There are a few problems... Linux is first a server OS, The desktop experience has over taken that for sure, but anyone making money on Linux is doing so maintaining servers.
<len-dt> So kernel wise RT or low latency takes a back seat to robustness and server uses.
<mighty_aboba> But for sound making
<mighty_aboba> Does macs have some benefits?
<len-dt> The next problem is profile. Linux does not have a high profile as an audio platform. So the manufactures of audio products do not support Linux. The solution to this is for Linux users to support manufactures who at least use the standards available and therefore work with Linux out of the box.
<mighty_aboba> i mean the software technologies
<len-dt> The audio cards work out of the box, the user doesn't have to tweak. The user doesn't have to know anything about computers.
<len-dt> Those are pretty big things.
<mighty_aboba> Does macs have rt kernel?
<mighty_aboba> or something like that
<mighty_aboba> ?
<len-dt> I don't know. The mac is based on the BSD kernel, so it is a unix like linux is.
<len-dt> I do think it has been optimized for desktop use though. I also think that people who buy Macs expect to pay more and tend to buy at the top end and so while the hardware is similar there are less cheap HW issues.
<len-dt> It is much easier to design an OS when you have only a few known sets of HW to deal with and you have control of that HW.
<len-dt> Even Linux systems made for audio use, use off the shelf HW. They try to pick the best HW for audio, but do not have the staff to make sure it is engineered for that purpose.
<len-dt> If we could make such a system that was made for audio from the ground up, I am sure it could be better than a Mac... but, could you sell it for a profit?
<mighty_aboba> I think linux have a big potential
<len-dt> You would be fighting against the perception that Mac is the audio system and so would have to fit their price range.
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, I agree Linux is a good alternative to the Mac.
<len-dt> I think it could out preform the Mac as well.
<len-dt> The big word is "could". I don't think we are there yet.
<mighty_aboba> I sure that Linux is better then Windows in this case:)
<len-dt> My opinion is that windows has too many out of the box problems to begin with for any use. It's big advantage is that it comes with the machine and there are lots of people who can support it
<mighty_aboba> But Mac have big support by the HW manufacturers
<len-dt> Yes, because the user base warrants it.
<len-dt> HW manufactures are there to make money, not hardware. The hardware is just there as a route to make that money.
<len-dt> The biggest draw to Linux (over Mac) is the price for most people.
<len-dt> Manufactures deal with the majority of their buyers. They are quite up front about it too.
<len-dt> People who are willing to spend on a Mac... and all the SW (not much free stuff there) are going to buy the better HW too.
<len-dt> The ALSA project is one of the most important projects as they make it possible to use HW made for windows/Mac. This is what allows the the Linux audio user base to increase. If those who make their HW work with Linux make more money because of it, then there will be more Linux support from the manufacture.
<len-dt> This is what happened (at least for a while) with Ethernet cards. Ethernet cards actually started coming with linux drivers along with windows drives on the install floppy. (not many ethernet cards any more as almost all MB come with them, cards are only useful for double ported server use)
<len-dt> Personally, I think the ethernet port could be a good port to use for an audio IF as well... but there are no open standards... I suppose netjack could be considered one, but it only allows for one system to have an audio IF.
<mighty_aboba> I don't understand one thing, why do they not make the driver for hardware that i buy
<mighty_aboba> i bye hw and i want to have support for system that i use
<mighty_aboba> linux, mac or win
<mighty_aboba> it should not matter
<len-dt> The manufacture does not want to spend development money on 1% of their users.
<len-dt> If we want to get support Linux users have to become a larger percentage.
<len-dt> If Linux supports the HW that works with Linux, Linux users will become a bigger percentage for that HW and start getting support. If that HW then starts having a larger market share, other HW will follow with Linux support.
<len-dt> It is all money.
<mighty_aboba> it is all people
<len-dt> Not to a manufacture
<len-dt> People control the manufacture by where they spend their money.
<len-dt> That is why ailo_  is making a list of Linux friendly HW.
<mighty_aboba> where can i find this list?
<mighty_aboba> top managers decide to make support or not for each user
<mighty_aboba> if they would decide that the firm will be support each user
<mighty_aboba> btw i think it is not so hard to port mac os driver to linux
<mighty_aboba> for they
<mighty_aboba> for them*
<len-dt> Even releasing enough info for the ALSA team to make drivers would help.
<len-dt> I am not sure at this time where ailo_  has the list
<len-dt> If you leave you IRC client up long enough (till he wakes up?) he may answer you though.
<mighty_aboba> Where is he from?
<len-dt> Not sure .. Finland?
<ailo_> mighty_aboba: There's no particular list. But I am trying to get a picture of which devices are fully supported
<ailo_> I live in Sweden, but I have Finnish descent. So, either nationality works for me
<ailo_> For other types of devices, there are lists where you can see which ones are supported or now, and you can get a fairly good picture of the situation
<ailo_> I don't feel this is the case for USB devices
<ailo_> So, it would be good to create such a list
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-10
<MrNaz`> can anyone suggest a good laptop with recent hardware that has a firewire port?
<acmeinc1> ailo:  fwiw, the custom kernel for my mdadm problems did not help :/  Almost every reboot has resulted in a degraded array.    Maybe someone could answer me this....is there any way to setup the pulse or also passthru in Jack on 11.04 like the default 12.04 setup?
<acmeinc1> this is the only thing in 12.04 i'd need if i was to revert back
<ailo> acmeinc1: Sorry to hear about your continuous problems. I can't tell what causes your problem, but if it is kernel related, that means it has been around for a long tim
<ailo> Since 2.6.38 did not fix your problem
<ailo> I assume that is the one you built
<ailo> acmeinc1: Actually, maybe there is a kernel config that creates this problem. That is the only thing I can think of
<ailo> acmeinc1: If you like, you can repeat the build, but instead of copying the -lowlatency config from /boot/config-*, and using "make oldconfig", you can use "make menuconfig"
<ailo> You'll need to install an additional package..
<ailo> libncurses5-dev
<ailo> So, remove the untarred source dir
<ailo> Do not copy a config file to it
<ailo> Run make menuconfig. No need to make config changes, as we are testing
<ailo> The rest of the procedure is about the same
<ailo> acmeinc1: Btw, I forget, which was the last kernel that worked for you?
<ailo> At least it would be interesting to know if it was older than 2.6.38
<studio-user577> Hi users. I have a question regarding the File Manager known as "Thunar"
<studio-user577> My first 1 (sometimes 2) times opening it, it takes about 30 seconds to load then gives me some kind of error. Something to do with network?
<studio-user577> How can I fix this?
<studio-user577> I've researched it quite a few times but found no working results.
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-03
<stuart> hello
<cfhowlett> Guest98847, greetings
<Guest98847> Hey.
<Guest98847> Getting use to Ubuntu Studio, Looking for a simple bit of info.
<Guest98847> How does one create a file share folder in the 13.04version/flavour?
<Guest98847> Ive got samba up and running but short of help from the forums I might have to wait on a reply.
 * TimeSearcher sez hello
<contrapunctus> Hey, zequence?
<contrapunctus> Can anyone help me find out if I accidentally have more than one version of jack installed?
<fou2bassan> Hi everybody, it's the first time on IRC for me and I just want to begin by a question: I'am installing ubuntu studio 12.04lts, do you have any good tips about what I would do first?
<mlpug> I would first configure firewall then I would install additional software that I need
<contrapunctus> fou2bassan I'd configure firewall and add KXStudio repos XD
<zequence> contrapunctus: Did you build anything yourself?
<contrapunctus> Nope o.o
<contrapunctus> It's solved now, though, thanks :D
<zequence> then I doubt you have more than one kind of jack
<zequence> what was the problem then?
<zequence> both jackd and jackdbus running at the same time?
<contrapunctus> ls froze jackdbus on exit, causing havoc.
<zequence> Well, you are using kxstudio jack, which is not the same we have anyway
<contrapunctus> (and causing major productivity issues)
<contrapunctus> Yeah...
<contrapunctus> Fixed by updating jack to 1.9.9.5
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-04
<cfhowlett> !team
<cfhowlett> smartyboy?
<Ssmobsidian> Ok
<wachin> Hello, greetings to all, thanks for Ubuntu Studio. I have a query please, do not appears Line In in Ubuntu Studio 13.04 using Jack.
<wachin> I searched on Google but have not found an answer. I have installed 13.04 32bit on a Dell Inspiron 1750 laptop
<wachin> I put alsamixer in command line, but not appear the lines of Line In
<wachin> is empty Line In. In the pulseaudio volume control does not appear Line In
<OvenWerks> wachin: can you play sound out?
<wachin> Si
<wachin> ups
<OvenWerks> Are you using the internal audio IF or do you have an external one
<wachin> Yes
<wachin> (I from Ecuador, spanish speaker)
<wachin> I dont understand this
<wachin> what meaning "IF"
<OvenWerks> Are you using the sound that came with your computer or are you using a USB sound device.
<wachin> I use a Behringer mixer external and connected to the input line in Ubuntu Studio 12.04.2 and everything worked fine
<OvenWerks> Sorry IF means interface.
<wachin> But not working on UbuntuStudio 13.04
<wachin> The sound play working fine,
<wachin> The mic of the laptop Dell Inspiron working fine with RecordMyDesktop
<wachin> but when use Jack, I can not use "Line In"
<wachin> "line In" not appear, I dont connect the external Mixer Behringer
<OvenWerks> So the computer is not sensing when you plug in an external sound source?
<wachin> The Audio all working fine on Ubuntu Studio, exept Line In
<wachin> Yes
<wachin> Yes
<wachin> Thanks OvenWerks for your answer
<OvenWerks> I have heard that there have been audio problems with the 3.8 kernel and some sound cards. Is there a reason you need 13.04 over 12.04?
<wachin> I wanted to help developers, wanted to be a beta tester
<OvenWerks> Fantastic!
<wachin> Yea
<OvenWerks> We are actually working on 13.10 right now, which will have a newer kernel.
<wachin> I want help
<wachin> Correct
<wachin> But I can download
<OvenWerks> The generic is already 3.9 but may well be 3.10 by the time we release.
<OvenWerks> We have not released any new kernel for 13.10 yet though.
<OvenWerks> (low latency)
<wachin> Oh, well
<OvenWerks> wachin: feel free to ask about any of my english.
<OvenWerks> My wife is fillipino, so I am used to it.
<wachin> I dont understan
<OvenWerks> which part?
<wachin> I understand that I question on Spanish or English
<OvenWerks> ok
<wachin> Pregunto si puedo preguntar en español o en ingles
<wachin> Well then I must install UbuntuStudio 12.04
<OvenWerks> or 13.10.
<OvenWerks> or 12.10
<wachin> Ok
<OvenWerks> For testing it is best to have an extra partition besides the one you use for every day computing.
<wachin> Ups
<wachin> I failed on this
<wachin> Well I say goodbye, God bless, thanks
<OvenWerks> I have to go to work soon Talk later.
<wachin> correct
<Guest40478> why my NVIDIA X Server Settings wont take more than 640x480? :(
<MaynardWaters> is it possible that fdisk has a limitation under 3TB in the current ubuntu?
<holstein> limitation of what?
<MaynardWaters> it cant format a full 3TB drive
<MaynardWaters> I used it, and then when I check it with the disk utility gui, it shows that only 2.2TB have been formatted, and about 800GB are free
<holstein> maybe thats just he typical overhead
<holstein> since its so giant
<holstein> i remember bypassing that one time on a drive i added
<holstein> not 3tb's though
<MaynardWaters> bypassing?
<holstein> what would i do? probably load up a gparted live CD
<holstein> MaynardWaters: yes. *not* using the typical setup.. the typical overhead
<MaynardWaters> 800GB as a typical overhead? no way.
<holstein> MaynardWaters: ok
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i dont think so either, but *something* is going on
<holstein> all i can do is offer suggestions for you to troubleshoot
<holstein> i dont have a 3tb drive here
<MaynardWaters> sure, suggestions are welcome
<MaynardWaters> ive dealt with 2TB disks before, but not 3TB, I didnt expect much difference
<MaynardWaters> I'll play around with it a little more and report back, and humbly welcome any suggestions
<holstein> unless it has "full linux support" written on the box, you should be cautious of having expectations
<MaynardWaters> a disk is a disk is a disk, in my mind
<MaynardWaters> I was under the impression that the worst thing that would happen is I might need to load up some more advanced driver or something of that type
<holstein> sure.. but the vendor *should* supply that driver.. and if they dont, you could be less than happy with the support
<holstein> is that the issue? i doubt it.. i doubt its the over head
<holstein> i would hit it with a gparted live CD a current one, and see what the new partition you make looks like
<MaynardWaters> holstein: why do you suggest the live CD?
<MaynardWaters> o isee
<MaynardWaters> one thing you should know is that I have my OS on a solid state drive, and then my plan is to RAID together 3 - 3TB's for a media storage monstar
<MaynardWaters> so no need for the live cd
<holstein> sure.. but, what im suggesting is a gparted live CD.. a new one.. a small one, with the most current version
<holstein> why? because, in the past, using the one from repos, i have had different results with the one from the live CD they make
<holstein> if i had a windows install, i would fire that up and make a big ntfs partition and look at it
<holstein> i think at this point, i would want to be sure the drive was OK, while i could still return it
<holstein> also, you can ask in #ubuntu or #xubuntu.. nothing about ubuntustudio's tools are specific to formatting drives
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-05
<wip> hello, just installed u-s last version and i have a new problem: my firewire soundcard is auto-detected and turned on automatically at BOOT, the problem is that jackd cannot connect to it after that (i need to turn it off manually)
<wip> i dont want always turn off my soundcard at boot and then turn it on again when on desktop...
<wip> firewire ERR: Could not start streaming threads
<zequence> wip: The problem is not in Ubuntu Studio, but rather in how the firewire drivers work. Probably either in the firewire stack in the kernel, the ffado drivers, or a combination of both
<zequence> So, it's the kernel version, and/or the ffado version
<wip> zequence, ah ok, it was working nicely with the lts version of ubuntu studio
<zequence> Well, it was not due to it being LTS
<wip> will dig more
<wip> hurray! working now, it was a problem with udev permission
<zequence> wip: how's that possible?
<wip> i was not in the audio group / disk and video for the raw1394
<wip> also i think my order of startup was not right
<wip> started pd too soon
<zequence> you only need to be in the audio group
<zequence> the udev rules are at /lib/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules
<zequence> the permissions go to audio group
<wip> zequence, oh nothing to do with raw1394?
<wip> anyway it
<zequence> nope
<wip> is working now!
<wip> can i ask how to remove the crash report i get everytime i log?
<zequence> in the past, we used the video group for firewire
<wip> is there a service to completely turn off
<zequence> and there was no udev rules file back then
<zequence> Don't know about that. I'm not that good at desktop stuff. Maybe someone at #xubuntu would know
<wip> ok np, i think its apport, will gid
<wip> dig
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-06
<globeking> new 1304 install wont boot.  not writing grub to disk.  is this known issuse
<jenkel> Can anyone help with a win 8 dualboot? I'm confused about grub.
<zequence> jenkel: you installed Ubuntu Studio next to Win8?
<jenkel> zequence: yep ubuntu installed.Only win 8 boots. Used Easy BCD to update bootloader and have the option to choose ubuntu but get an error saying can't find neogrub0.mbr
<zequence> jenkel: I've never heard of easy BCD, and when it comes to dual booting Ubuntu Studio with Windows, it's the same for all Ubuntu flavors
<zequence> so, you might find more answers somehwere more Ubuntu releated
<zequence> like #ubuntu, or check http://ubuntuforums.org
<jenkel> thanks
<Unit193> Yeah, the guide he may have been looking for was !uefi.
<green_> any developers here
<green_> any developers online
<NickG> Hey
<cfhowlett> NickG, ho
<NickG> I was reading about contributing to Ubuntu Studio and I am fully supportive of this OS and I want to contribute, I program in PHP5 and MySQL and design HTML and CSS would there be something I could do?
<NickG> see http://hillcanproductions.com its my company and I made the site
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<NickG> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: ubottu was disconnected by services. Sorry.
<SonikkuAmerica> I think it's ubuntustudio.org/contribute
<SonikkuAmerica> I think it's * http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute
<cfhowlett> http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute/
<NickG> Yah but they direct me here
<NickG> so it seems kind of a circular process lol
<cfhowlett> NickG, well the developer channel (rarely used it seems) is #ubuntustudio-devel.  But if you see the wiki, you'll find contract info for the team leads.
<SonikkuAmerica> No, it says to join #ubuntustudio-devel
<NickG> Oh ok, I will look there, thank you!  :)
<cfhowlett> NickG, also see the ubuntustudio and ubuntu art forums
<NickG> Yes, I will do that.  thank you.  For now a shower.  Have a great day!
<zequence> my connection is so bad, so I never know if what I wrote actually was sent anywhere
<holstein> zequence: :/
<zequence> holstein: are you doing the theatre gigs now?
<holstein> im doing *a* theater gig now ;)
<holstein> not sure how much of it i'll get, or can take
<holstein> its not a bad scenario, and im glad to have the work.. but the repetitive nature is not something im totally comfortable with on a long term basis
<zequence> I can empathize with that
<zequence> could be worse though
<zequence> could be minimalism
<zequence> like 3 notes for 2h straights
<holstein> hehe .. theres one like that, in the start of act 2
<holstein> just F quaternotes for like 3 minutes or so..
<SonikkuAmerica> That's gotta be dull and boring...
<holstein> it can be.. its a good group though
<holstein> http://www.flatrockplayhouse.org/project/evita/ is what im doing now.. then lemis
<zequence> pretty big show then
<holstein> well, the "orchestra" is a bit of a cheat
<holstein> like 8 of us trying to emulate a large group
<zequence> yeah, it looks very much like what we were doing, the couple of times I was involved in musicals
<SonikkuAmerica> Even on Broadway they're trying to curb that kind of thing...
<holstein> im surprised theres a market for it around here.. and im not sure there actually is.. i heard they were in $$ trouble this past season
<NickG> zequence, you're a team lead for Ubuntu studio right?
<NickG> I had emailed Scott Lavender (?) about joining on the website team, but then on his blog I notice he had left Ubuntu Studio
<DarkEra> doh
<NickG> zequence is having internet troubles
<DarkEra> NickG, yes he has and he's the lead of ubuntu studio :)
<DarkEra> also freenode is still stuggling with the ddos attacks it seems
<NickG> Oh the entire Ubuntu Studio?
<NickG> oh we got ddos'd?
<holstein> NickG: you should /join #ubuntustudio
<holstein> NickG: you should /join #ubuntustudio-devel
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: ?!
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Oh
<SonikkuAmerica> I was about to say...
<DarkEra> NickG, according to the global message yesterday yes
<NickG> ok good stuff
<holstein> NickG: did you /join the mailing lists?
<holstein> NickG: also, the #xubuntu-devel channel is relevant
<NickG> Yeah I just joined.  Navigating around trying to contribute is proving to be a confusing task lol.  They told me to join the irc, then look at the wiki and join mailing lists
<holstein> NickG: it is
<NickG> lol
<NickG> I will email kaj
<zequence> How is it confusing?
<holstein> NickG: it takes a certain amount of resources to have avenues like that in place
<zequence> You join the mail list and/or the IRC channel, and present yourself
<zequence> NickG: I'm Kaj
<NickG> I'm not sure how they all tie in to each other.
<holstein> the list is active with different folks
<holstein> NickG: they dont have to tie in at all
<holstein> NickG: folks use irc.. folks use the list.. most of the *devel happens in IRC though
<NickG> oh, so like covering all bases then
<holstein> NickG: its more like this.. if you dont like *any* of the avenues, you are free, and encouraged to open a new one
<holstein> NickG: then, there will be an additional avenue to maintain
<NickG> Regardless, I joined the mailing list
<zequence> the mail list is a absolute must
<holstein> yup.. hard facts come down the list
<zequence> any announcements will be made there, and all devs subscribe to it, so they will read all the mail there
<NickG> Oh, no I just didn't know why the ubuntustudio.org/contribute told me to go three avenues, I didn't realize it was an either-or type of thing thats all, confusion resolved I guess
<zequence> some of the discussion happens there, but not all
<zequence> most of the talk is on the IRC channel
<NickG> Ok, I joined it :)
<zequence> I think this kind of sums it up "Just get into touch with us, and we’ll go from there."
<NickG> Is there anything related to website work that needs doing?  I'm a PHP programmer and designing in HTML and CSS/photoshop/gimp for 10 years
<NickG> yah I missed that line, I was reading too fast lol
<NickG> I cant seem to log into this channel and ubuntu studios developers irc...
<OvenWerks> NickG: You're here?
<NickG> yes but not in the developers room
<DarkEra> NickG, #ubuntustudio-devel
<NickG> I thought it was #ubuntustudio-devel
<DarkEra> yep
<NickG> Yeh, see, do I need to do it in a new tab maybe?  Earlier I was in three chats on this one tab
<NickG> New to IRC
<DarkEra> if you get in try to add it to your favorites
<NickG> I should have done that, lol.
<DarkEra> is it xchat you use?
<NickG> Nope
<NickG> umm.
<NickG> Chrome
<NickG> Should I use a client?
<holstein> theres not really a "should".. you should use what you want, and what works
<holstein> i use irssi in screen.. .xchat is a good GUI one
<NickG> If its like email, I prefer to go to gmail.com instead of using outlook or thunderbird.  Idunno why, Lemme look at xchat
<DarkEra> if it's the webbased chat you use you could expect some more trouble. Not always but it could happen
<holstein> i dont use email clients either.. but i use irssi in screen so i can run it on a server, persistently, and reconnect where ever i am
<NickG> Im BACK
<DarkEra> yay! \o/
<NickG> I like Xchat better, I recall trying to use it long ago and it wouldn't connect so I stopped trying lol
<holstein> *you couldnt connect with it
<NickG> It was a while ago, months
<NickG> I'm not sure why, but it wouldn't connect to a chat I was trying to join
<holstein> when i started using irssi, i went with weechat instead at first, since it auto connected to freenode.. then, i learned how to make irssi connect
<NickG> I'm not sure what irssi is
<holstein> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 873 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<NickG> Oh nice
<NickG> is ubottu a bot?
<NickG> that response to commands beginning with !?
<holstein> NickG: right..
<holstein> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<NickG> !info ubuntu
<NickG> ?
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in raring
<NickG> ahhh for package
<holstein> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<NickG> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.9~daily13.04.18.1~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 89 kB
<NickG> neat
<NickG> I like bots
<holstein> NickG: its also a little more relaxed in this channel, but tthe official ubuntu channels, you want to mind the topic
<NickG> I see
<holstein> NickG: we wouldnt be playing around with the bot in #xubuntu, for example
<NickG> Thanks for the heads up
<holstein> and, this is an offical, and logged channel.. but we relaxed the "rules" a bit
<NickG> ahh ok.
<Unit193> You can also PM the bot too, all the commands work the same in it.
<NickG> Oh, what are some commands I should know about IRC to not appear.... you know...
 * holstein is where you type "/me does something"
<NickG> ok
<holstein>  /topic
<NickG> afk
<holstein>  /names ..for me, since i dont have a names list...
<NickG> It's not too busy in here, eh
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-07
<HaPK_PerCar> hi
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm curious about the sound configuration in US
<HaPK_PerCar> I wrote it in the mailing list, it's a bit lengthy...
<HaPK_PerCar> This is what I wrote there http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740608/
<chesco> hey, please tell me how can I check my ubuntu studio release version plz ?
<Unit193> lsb_release -r
<chesco> okay ! it's 12.10 ^^
<chesco> may i redirect to #xubuntu to ask why my laptop is very slow when using chrome .. and many gtk app... I think there is problm between GPU and driver....
<chesco> just using gtktest for some benchs
<NickG> Hey, so I got a problem that I'm not too sure how to fix
<NickG> Ubuntu Studio was working great last night when I turned it off, and now when I turn it on, I get my wallpaper.  No panels, no right click menu to launch terminal
<NickG> Half the time when I boot into it I get my bottom panel (it has my window list, show desktop, workspace switcher), but even though the height of it is set to 24px, it spans the entire height of my screen, blocking out any ability to launch any programs
<NickG> Luckily when I booted this time it launched chrome automatically
<zequence> NickG: Maybe user settings for XFCE are corrupted
<NickG> How would I resolve?
<NickG> I can Alt-F2 to launch programs
<zequence> the files you might want to remove are either in ~/.cache, ~/.config or some place like that
<zequence> once you've removed them, logging in will create default onesw
<NickG> oh, I should be able to launch nautilus
<NickG> its not letting me launch nautilus
<OvenWerks> thunar maybe?
<NickG> So, if I launch from my USB device and remove everything from ~/.cache and ~/.config it should work?
<NickG> oh right
<NickG> Yup, I forgot I didnt install nautilus
<NickG> So in my cache there are a bunch of folders for like compiz, mozilla, fontconfig, nothing is going to be damaged by me removing them, right?
<OvenWerks> look for the xfce folder.
<cfhowlett> NickG, they'll reset when you log in again.  Damage?  no.  Lose all preferences/settings?  oh, yeah.
<NickG> the only thing in there is a folder called xfce4-appfinder, its the thing I used to launch thunar.
<NickG> Ok, so I've got that done, now how would I log out from here?
<cfhowlett> NickG, sudo reboot
<NickG> Also cleared out the .config folder
<NickG> ok
<zequence> there's also ~/.local
<NickG_> SUCCESS!
<NickG_> Thank you, now I just need to reconfigure my panels.
<NickG_> Why am I still in here?
<NickG_> hah theres two of me
<cub> it probably has not timed out yet
<cub> there.
<zequence> I read somewhere that shutdown is preferrable to reboot, as shutdown does it more correctlyu
<zequence> sudo shutdown -r
<zequence> sudo shutdown -r now
<zequence> ..will reboot the computer
<cub> NickG_, I read the log from yesterday about local installation of Wordpress and apache issue. Maybe now is not a good time though?
<NickG_> ?
<NickG_> Regarding when I had apache setup on my computer?
<cub> zequence	NickG: I think to begin with, if you just want to play around yourself, maybe you only need a local WP instalation to mess around with the theme	15:49
<cub> NickG	I haven't managed to get apache working correctly.  I mean I can set it up and isntall webmin (the control panel) but PHP doesn't work even after I install it.  I can't figure that one out.
<NickG_> Yah
<NickG_> I've got hosting elsewhere
<cub> I also had problems with LAMP set up and change apache to nginx. Now I run several wp locally for development
<NickG_> Just in my experience setting up my laptop as a local server, for some reason I could not get PHP running on it
<NickG_> Ahh
<NickG_> Problem with Apache?
<NickG_> or Apache > PHP
<cub> you could try with nginx instead then. Seemed easier to get it working. Now I also have set the site-directory on UbuntuOne so I can continue to work on any of my laptops
<NickG_> That's an idea.
<cub> I'm not sure exactly where the problem was, but it never worked alright for me.
<cub> so I switched.
<NickG_> See I develop HTML and PHP, and my HTML page I put in my WWW folder came up when typing my IP in the address bar, but any PHP script just showed up as the code
<NickG_> and I had linked it to the apache/php5 modules as well as usr/bin/php5
<NickG_> neither worked
<NickG_> Maybe it was a webmin problem for me
<cub> did it work when you put the exact address in as localhost/file.php ?
<NickG_> no
<cub> ok
<NickG_> it was a PHP config problem I guess, maybe I missed an install package
<cub> I started a tutorial for setting up LEMP with Wordpress but as usual have not finished it due to time
<NickG_> time is a funny thing eh
<NickG_> I've got hosting with Doteasy and actually host my nickgermaine.ca there, I can do a like... ubuntustudio.nickgermaine.ca installation to play around with
<cub> yeah
<NickG_> I've got the FTP info here somewhere I'll just download the theme and isntall it in that installation
<cub> I need to do most of my "own" work while commuting so I needed local installations
<NickG_> yah, I thought it would be easier to place things in a local directory rather than FTP in.
<NickG_> It's not so bad with HTML because you can run HTML locally from any directory, but PHP is server side, hence the problem with testing
<NickG_> and my intent to setup a local server lol
<cub> I'll see if I can get my tutorial done tomorrow. There's a royal wedding in Sweden tomorrow so I suppose my girlfriend will be occupied elsewhere..:P
<NickG_> right on, link me up with it.  Do you have a blog?
<cub> www.sjolund.se
<NickG_> Good stuff.  I actually wrote a tutorial on installation specs, because I was getting a No Operating System found when booting from USB.  Turns out its because my USB was formatted as NTFS instead of FAT32
<NickG_> Your site looks a lot like mine, got blog, music, videos, etc.
<NickG_> Is that your music?
<cub> yes, the plan was to use the site only for music….but I don't do that much music so
<zequence> cub: Ah, you're Jimmy
<NickG_> Nice, I'm listening to one now.
<cub> Aha, perhaps I never made that clear?
<NickG_> Check out www.nickgermaine.ca I've got some stuff up there
<zequence> I'm not very good with names anyhow
<cub> I used to have cub.se for my music but then I company made me an offer I couldn't refuse for the domain
<cub> NickG_, you've made three albums?!
<NickG_> I've made 6 actually
<NickG_> look at www.nockoutrecordings.com
<NickG_> the nickgermaine.ca is still a work in progress
<NickG_> adding more today
<cub> wow
<NickG_> nothings streaming on there yet, but www.soundcloud.com/nick-germaine has a lot of them
<cub> cool
<cub> Ooh Hurt…I have an idea about a cover version of that too, but again, no time.
<NickG_> That's a great song.
<NickG_> I had an idea for an album that I'm working on solely in Ubuntu Studio, it's going to be the first open source musical project.
<NickG_> Basically, not only provide all 12-16 tracks for the album, but for each track there will be a compressed archive with each track of that song (drums, strings, guitar, piano, vocals).  Mainly to inspire remix artists and give them resources for free
<cub> good idea!
<cub> I couldn't make my sound card work with US until last year, and then I got a baby so it's mostly collecting dust
<NickG_> Yah.  I find I make less music now that I have a family, but its worth it.  I'll get to it eventually, but I'm also trying to build a company with my wife.
<NickG_> Time is stretched these days
<OvenWerks> NickG_: to test local stuff you have to look at http://localhost/some/dir/file.ext
<NickG_> I know
<NickG_> That's what I had been doing, and it worked, but PHP did not work
<OvenWerks> Ya that would be server steup
<cub> time to get going, but I give you a ping if I manage to finish the tutorial this weekend
<NickG_> I used localhost, my machine name as well as my NAT ip, and they all brought up items from the WWW directory and displayed in my browser, but PHP code was rendering just as PHP code, and not what it was supposed to be doing.
<NickG_> I'll make another attempt at some point
<OvenWerks> Works here, but then I did a ubuntuserver install on an older machine.
<NickG_> I gotta run too, heading out with the family.  Have a good one you guys
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-08
<chesco> hi, I try to solve why my computer is very slow.... but I dont know where and what test... anyone could help me ? or redirect to a chann
<chesco> tryed many time to install any linux on my fucking laptop... and there is only a fucking wind00sh nano which can work... and not for music... fck :(
<chesco> what a support !
<chesco> any1 plz ?
<chesco> got a complete useless laptop since many months... plz i need help
<chesco> Im in a nightmare
<rockworldmi> can we use rhythom box's lyrics fetcher to iphone?
<rockworldmi> or any good auto tag editor
<zequence> i-what? ;)
<rockworldmi> lol iphone..
<zequence> I actually have an old iBook, but running Linux on it
<rockworldmi> o.O?
<rockworldmi> buy it cant hapen on iphone
<zequence> Barely works for standard web usage these days, because of the ancient graphic card mostly, and the battery is gone, but works ok as a music machine, or as a server
<rockworldmi> lets see if it allows after ubuntuphone ois released
<rockworldmi> zequence: but what you use as mp3 tag editor which fetches lyrics and info
<rockworldmi> i like rhythom box's lyrics fetcher but its not complete tag eidtor
<zequence> exfalso is not a bad tag editor
<wip> hi! is it normal that jackdbus takes 17 percent of my cpu (quad core / 8 threads)?
<wip> doing nothing (no software use jack at the moment)
<wip> ok i think i understand, my latency is very low equal more cpu
<wip> but i didnt know it was that much!
<zequence> wip: Do you have pulse bridged too?
<zequence> the pulseaudio module eats quite a bit of CPU
<zequence> on 13.04 it is set to a stereo connection by default, which on multichannel cards lessens CPU usage
<zequence> Each channel uses CPU. Not sure about how jack itself works in that regard
<wip> zequence, yes i do, also my soundcard is 8 channels...
<wip> zequence, so yes i should maybe turn off the pulse bridge
<zequence> wip: Which release is this?
<wip> 13.04
<wip> frankly i am not sure about this release, i have a feeling that it is less stable
<zequence> Then you only have a stereo connection
<zequence> Each relese has issues
<wip> yes
<zequence> Just a matter of if you are personally affected
<zequence> 12.04 had problems with jack and pulseaudio. Quite sever ones, I'd say
<wip> youre right, well i was because the intel driver graphic is buggy
<zequence> they are now fixed though
<wip> they are fixed in 12.04?
<zequence> Yes. I personally added patches for both jack and pulseaudio
<wip> n ice work!
<zequence> jackdbus sometimes crashed -fixed
<zequence> pulseaudio did not release card to jack - fixed
<wip> why using jackdbus. i always disabled it
<zequence> jackdbus has some features that jackd doesn
<zequence> Also, for a single user, wanting to only use one instance of jack, jackdbus might be the better choice, as it supports everything that jackd does, but not the other way around
<wip> i need to look into jackdbus
<zequence> With jackd, you can run multiple instances of it
<wip> not sure about the features
<zequence> Probably doesn't matter, if you never found you were unable to do something
<zequence> There may be an issue with i686 installs and jackd on 12.04. A regression because of the patch
<zequence> Not sure yet.
<cub> Hmm I recently downgraded to 12.04
<lehthanis> heya...
<lehthanis> anyone here?  I'm having a tough issue with install
<OvenWerk1> lehthanis: please state what you are having trouble with
<lehthanis> when I choose install or try on 13.04 I get a black screen. I've tried nomodeset option on the install screen but that doesn't change anything.
<lehthanis> I'm downloading 12.04 now to try it
<Unit193> Did you try switching to TTY1 and see if there were errors of if it even worked?
<OvenWerk1> My screen blanks for a while while starting up... It is older though :)
<lehthanis> where's that option?
<OvenWerk1> Control,alt F1 to F6 normally
<OvenWerk1> tty1 would be c,a,F1 for example
<lehthanis> is that on the install screen or somewhere else?
<Unit193> OvenWerk1: I get that, and then some, mine is old too. :P
<OvenWerk1> sometime acfter your screen has gone blank.
<OvenWerk1> Is your drive still showing activity?
<lehthanis> not sure, trying now I'll let ya know
<lehthanis> screen is black now...no drive activity...ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't seem to do anything
<lehthanis> monitor gone to sleep due to no signal
<OvenWerk1> lehthanis: Are you using a DVD or USB stick? Did you check the image against the md5sum?
<lehthanis> dvd.
<lehthanis> hmm...no i didn't check md5...
<lehthanis> lemme do that real quick
<Unit193> You can do that when booting too, "Check disk for defects" will make sure the burn was good too.
<OvenWerk1> I would check the image on the DVD. just to be sure.
<lehthanis> whats the command do check the dvd.
<OvenWerk1> depends which device your dvd is. md5sum /dev/sr0 if it is the first one
<OvenWerk1> It will give a long number which should be the same as the one on the doownload page.
<lehthanis> k
<OvenWerk1> But if you boot the dvd and use the "Check disk for defects" that works too.
<OvenWerk1> It goes through the whole disk file by file.
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-09
<lehthanis> well, I already started it on this pc
<lehthanis> it takes a while huh?
<OvenWerk1> ya
<OvenWerk1> over 2.5 G
<lehthanis> while I've got you...I have another question...when I get this machine built...I'm going to be taking it to our church and using it as the sound room computer...for internet at the church we only have a wifi hotspot
<lehthanis> it's a desktop pc...and we were going to plug in a USB wifi adapter.
<lehthanis> what will I need to make a usb wifi adapter work?
<lehthanis> hard part is, I don't know what type of wifi adapter it is, because the guy will be bringing it tomorrow
<lehthanis> so if I could download some general drivers ahead of time that'd be great
<Renard> Hi there. I'm a sound newbie, trying to use two USB sound cards on a computer to route some audio between devices and record things in Audacity in the meantime. Is there any specific application I should use for that? I tried Jack's connexions bay, but it doesn't want to run.
<Renard> Basic idea is: two sound cards A and B. Input(A) goes to Output(B), Input(B) to Input(A). Audacity records both Input(A) and Input(B), doesn't have to be in separated channels
<Renard> [By the way, congratulation on Studio's release: it runs great even on a low-end netbook]
<zequence> Renard: I would use something like ardour instead of audacity - which is more suitable for audio editing, then audio recording
<zequence> If you want to use multiple devices, I thinkg "zita" has some options
<zequence> There are multiple ways, in fact
<Renard> Zita, heh
<Renard> The easiest solution the better. End goal: have two headsets (one per card), allowing people to have a conversation and record it. Gotta train for a few interviews :p
<zequence> The absolute easiest way is to use multiple hardware channels
<Renard> Yes - but how to route them?
<Renard> In pulse, at least, it's easy to output to multiple devices at once. It may cause lag, but accuracy isn't important here. Also, I didn't find a way to hook multiple inputs.
<zequence> pulse can't output to mmultiple devices, no
<zequence> only jack, and alsa, AFAIK
<Renard> Actually, yes. The option is hidden in paprefs though.
<zequence> Ah, yes. You can can output to multiple devices, per application
<zequence> But not, one application to multiple devices
<Renard> yes
<Renard> http://i.stack.imgur.com/FPUsV.png
<Renard> This isn't a per-application setting. All applications output to all soundcards at once.
<Renard> Caveat: noticable audio lag when videos are playing. Even more lag with Flash-based ressources (ie. Youtube)
<Renard> But what I'm looking for is probably more like what Jack offers: http://en.flossmanuals.net/ardour/ch015_starting-jack-on-ubuntu/_booki/ardour/static/Ardour-StartJackUbuntu-Connections03___JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit-en.png
<Renard> For some reason, though, Jack doesn't list the system ports at all (no input, no output, but I do have a Midi line in there which is of no use to me)
<attejfin> hi
<cfhowlett> attejfin, greetings
<attejfin> I'm having problems with my Echo Audiofire4
<cfhowlett> attejfin, ask here or in #linuxmusicians
<attejfin> thanks
<Leggs> hi hi have an problem with my helixboard 24mk2 and the connection to the jack server
<Leggs> had someone help
<OvenWerk1> Leggs: What have you tried so far?
<Leggs> update all ffado
<Leggs> the ffado-mixer show me the connection but the jackserver wont work
<OvenWerk1> Leggs: Ahh FW, I have never had one. Is the back end of jack set to firewire?
<OvenWerk1> holstein: are you around?
<OvenWerk1> Settings in qjackctl has a dropdown under "Driver". It defaults to alsa
<OvenWerk1> Leggs: it should be changed to Firewire.
<Leggs> hea i now  and when i switch to firewire came the error
<OvenWerk1> What error does jack show?
<Leggs> D-BUS: JACK-Server could not start
<OvenWerk1> Thats it?
<OvenWerk1> Does it work with the internal soundcard?
<Leggs> yes
<OvenWerk1> Normally jack spits out a lot more than that.
<OvenWerk1> I wonder if there is an instance of jackd already running
<OvenWerk1> try killall -9 jackd
<OvenWerk1> from a terminal...
<Leggs> thanks lol work now
<OvenWerk1> Some apps start jackd if there is not already jackdbus running
<attejfin> #ffado
<NickG> What do I need to do to get Gnome2 (or Gnome Fallback) to successfully run in US 13.04.  I've never had a problem in 12.04 or 12.10, but now when I install Gnome Fallback, it allows me to get into that DE but when I do, the 'wallpaper' or desktop is blue, no icons, and half of my panels are black, cant see a thing?
<OvenWerk1> NickG: doesn't work for me either
<OvenWerk1> As far as I know, the fall back mode has been removed
<NickG> Oh.  :(  I thought I might be missing some package, or the WM was configured wrong or something.  Well... I Miss gnome.
<OvenWerk1> There is supposed to be a "classic" mode now which is just
<OvenWerk1> gnomeshell with modules to make it look old.
<NickG> Well, even when I installed Gnome, (version 3) it did the same thing.  It wouldn't load my desktop icons
 * OvenWerk1 is not impressed :/
<NickG> I think Mate can be installed as a DE, I just can't find the repositories
<OvenWerk1> I installed ubuntu gnome
<NickG> which is gnome version?
<OvenWerk1> I can run the applications menu, but it does not do subdirectories so our audio section filles the whole screen and is very disorganized :P
<NickG> Yessss I noticed that on another DE...
<OvenWerk1> 3.8 or so I think. The computer I installed it quit on me yesterday... that and my server.
<NickG> I can't remember which, but it doesn't have our specific menus so it looks terrible.
<OvenWerk1> I am working on an addon menus package
<NickG> For different DE's?
<OvenWerk1> It works for kde, xfce (if xfce is configured right (is isn't out of the box)
<NickG> ah
<OvenWerk1> it sort fo works for lxde, but I have more work to do.
<NickG> Yah.
<OvenWerk1> And as I said the menu in gnome 3 fails.
<NickG> I never really got into KDE, I tried it out when I first got into linux
<OvenWerk1> KDE seems to have paid the most attention to the opendesktop spec.
<NickG> but it was too... clunky
<OvenWerk1> I have been back and forth iwth that.
<NickG> and there is a bug where sometimes (haven't pinned it down to a reason) it will shorten your open windows buttons to about half the total width
<OvenWerk1> I used fvwm for a long time, went to kde then gnome then xfce...
<NickG> sso there is a big empty gap to the right of the application launcher menu
<NickG> what is fvwm exactly?  I just saw it somewhere
<NickG> didnt really look at it
<OvenWerk1> fvwm is still being developed, but was the newest and greatest late 90s
<NickG> ahh
<OvenWerk1> It still has things I like
<OvenWerk1> I might try it again. If I can get it to do xdg menus. It didn't back then.
<OvenWerk1> The menus used to be hand made
<NickG> ahh
<NickG> I'm still new to all this linux stuff, lol.  I'm going to follow the linux from scratch guide to build my own, to get me more familiar with all of it though
<OvenWerk1> So the distro would include menu items for everything you might install. Then it seemed as if half the stuff on the menu didn't work :P
<NickG> lol
<OvenWerk1> Try Arch then.
<NickG> arch linux?
<NickG> for building?
<OvenWerk1> Ya.
<NickG> see I'm not too sure how to fork
<NickG> would it be a fork of arch in that scenerio?
<OvenWerk1> You buld your system there, bit by bit. You know exactly what is there.
<NickG> hah
<NickG> I'll give that a look too then
<OvenWerk1> They have a very complete wiki, but I have heard finding what you want when you don't know where to look is not always easy.
<NickG> thats ok, as long as it's possible
<NickG> I'm good at figuring things out, but I need to do to learn.  That's how I learn best.
<NickG> Anyway I gotta run for now, but good luck with the menus
<OvenWerk1> Ya, it is good learing where everything is supposed to be.
<OvenWerk1> Ok, bye now
<OvenWerk1> xvidcap seems to have been dropped from repos since 12.04
<OvenWerk1> There is a recipe for using (the real) ffmpeg to do all this as well. I may make a GUI to make that work, I am told it is the best solution for using jack audio.
<frank_> hello!
<frank_> in firefox, when i rightclick, and go to 'save link as'...
<frank_> in the window that pops up...
<frank_> there is no legible text. only little squares.. or little rectangles rather...
<NickG> frank_: it seems that is a font issue
<NickG> Generally, when the font a program uses is not installed on the computer, the computer will not be able to display the text
<NickG> is it only in Firefox?
<frank_> firefox only so far.. i really dont have another browser..
<DarkEra> what version of Ubuntu Studio do you use and did you install the xubuntu-restricted-extras? Because i never encountered this problem before
<frank_> this is ubuntu studio 13.04
<frank_> no i dont have that installed...
<frank_> why do you think that may clear up the issue?
<DarkEra> it pulls in the ms-core-fonts
<frank_> ha! it worked! thank you sir that was genius
<DarkEra> you're most welcome :)
<jeevanus> hai
<jeevanus> im using ubuntustudio 12.04
<jeevanus> i cant hibernate or suspend my system
<jeevanus> can some one help please?
<jeevanus> ?
<cub> What happens when you got to suspend?
<jeevanus> it come not authorized
<jeevanus> cub: ^
<cub> Hmm I haven't seen that. I have an issue that my Sony Vaio doesn't manage to start up again after suspend
<jeevanus> failed to suspend section - not authorized
<jeevanus> I have that pbm when i hibernate
<SonikkuAmerica> jeevanus: I've seen a bug report against pm-utils, upower and lubuntu-logout about this very thing.
<cub> How much RAM do you have compared to swap?
<jeevanus> ok i ll try, i have 3GB swap
<jeevanus> i ll try and come back
<jeevanus> lets deal with suspend 1st shall we?
<jeevanus> then go for hibernation
<jeevanus> it says - failed to suspend section - not authorized
<jeevanus> in a message box
<jeevanus> the screen goes off, but not the computer, it just locks screen
<NickG> Are you typing it in terminal?  or using the action buttons?
<jeevanus> action button
<NickG> do you see the "Log out..." option?
<jeevanus> s
<jeevanus> yes
<NickG> when you click on that, it will prompt you with what exactly you want to do.  You can suspend to ram from there, is that the one you are using?
<jeevanus> no, there is also option called suspend
<jeevanus> im using that
<NickG> can you try the option under log out, and see if it does the same thing?
<jeevanus> sure
<keith_> hey folks, running ubuntustudio (quantal) and lost the ability to set images on the desktop. Can't change the color or even change icon fonts. Any idea how to fix this?
<jeevanus_> hai
<jeevanus_> NickG: it Loged me off
<jeevanus_> from my user
<NickG> entirely?
<NickG> did not suspend?
<jeevanus_> nop
<NickG> so you clicked "log out..." and when prompted, selected suspend?
<NickG> keith_: do you have the ability to go into system settings and choose "desktop"?
<jeevanus_> yes
<keith_> NickG: yes. no effect from there
<jeevanus_> there are options like lock screen, suspend, hibernate, reboot, shutdown, logout
<NickG> jeevanus_: I found in ubuntu forums that others have had this problem and the following command may help you: sudo update-initramfs -u
<jeevanus_> ok
<NickG> keith_: so you do not have any desktop icons?
<keith_> NickG: Icons are there, and I can select all kinds of different styles for them. I can't change the tiny (6pt?) font under them, I can't change the background color, and I can't put up a desktop image.
<NickG> Ok
<NickG> gimme a second
<NickG> what happened just before the issue started?  did you change any software or install anything?
<zequence> keith_: probably corrupted user settings
<keith_> This began a few months ago after an update.
<zequence> keith_: deleting some files in your home folder, logging out, then in again should fix it
<NickG> zequence: the same thing that went with mine the other day?
<zequence> something similar, probably
<NickG> How do they get corrupted?
<zequence> buggy software :P
<keith_> zequence: I have a LOT of files in my home dir... can we get a bit more specific?
<jeevanus_> NickG: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/3ry3h
<zequence> I don't know which files could be affected, but something to do with XFCE and/or theming. ~/.cache ~/.config ~/.local/share
<jeevanus_> this is what i get when i click suspend
<zequence> those dirs are not just for that, but could contain files of interest
<jeevanus_> i tried ur command
<jeevanus_> @NickG: ^
<NickG> yeh?
<jeevanus_> how to authorize?
<NickG> lemme have a look
<NickG> I'm not sure about that one then
<NickG> sorry
<jeevanus_> okay
<jeevanus_> any idea how can i find it?
<NickG> Usually when I have an issue I find Google.com is an amazing resource.  I would pose the search term specifically and sift through the results
<keith_> zequence: I'm looking through those dirs now... but I'm not sure what's safe to delete and what will hammer my system.
<jeevanus_> NickG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749477/
<zequence> keith_: It's all safe to delete
<zequence> keith_: It's just user settings, not system files
<zequence> If you delete something, next time you login, default settings will be saved there
<zequence> also, if you delete it all, all your application settings will be lost, and you get default ones instead
<zequence> or, settings are mostly in ~.config
<zequence> ~/.config
<keith_> zequence: thx. the .cache section is safe to clear though, right?
<zequence> .cache should be no problem to delete
<NickG> My computer just shut off, and the battery lights and power lights went off.  I had a problem before with a power adapter (inside on the motherboard) so I thought it was that, but now both lights are back on, so i loaded up ubuntu studio and logged in, after about 10 seconds, it logged me out...
<NickG> now I'm back in and it looks like it might be working, but crash report detected (i get those all the time since moving to 13.04)
<NickG> error with /usr/lib/tracker/tracker-miner-fs
<zequence> could be faulty memory, could be a graphic driver bug
<zequence> don't think that should be related
<zequence> that's just a process that indexes your files
<NickG> title: tracker-miner-fs crashed with SIGABRT in raise ()
<NickG> where do crash reports go?
<NickG> and another crash for /usr/bin/xfce4-session
<NickG> and /usr/bin/tracker/tracker-store
<NickG> 3 crashes on boot
<zequence> you might be able to find some answers in /var/log/
<NickG> Just crashed again
<NickG> well it booted me out, so I logged back in.
<NickG> no crash report on login this time tho..
<haukew> Hi everyone! I just finished installing Ubuntu Studio (love it! Everything works perfectly!) but i have two kernels: linux-image-3.8.0-22-lowlatency and linux-image-extra-3.8.0-23-generic. Since i can use the lowlatency-kernel, can i just remove the generic?
<zequence> haukew: Yes, removing -generic is fine
<haukew> ok, thanks :-)
<haukew> so what i would do now is removing these packages: "linux-generic -  linux-generic-pae - linux-headers-3.8.0-23 - linux-headers-3.8.0-23-generic - linux-headers-generic - linux-headers-generic-pae - linux-image-extra-3.8.0-23-generic - linux-image-generic". While leaving untouched: "linux-headers-3.8.0-22-lowlatency -  linux-image-3.8.0-22-lowlatency - linux-lowlatency-headers-3.8.0-22"
<haukew> is that correct?
<zequence> yes
<haukew> great. Thanks again!
<haukew> oh, one more question: if i change my DE from XFCE to KDE4, will the menu entries still be there?
<haukew> nevemind, i'll just try it out. Bye :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> zequence: While you're here, can you explain the weird settings mess in 13.04?
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: What are you referring to, settings wise?
<SonikkuAmerica> zequence: Well, just that there seems to be a mish-mash of gnome-control, KDE's systemsettings and, of course, the obligatory "half-filled XFCE settings manager"
<SonikkuAmerica> (Xubuntu's has everything inside the settings manager)
<SonikkuAmerica> And not to mention that the Online Accounts (duplicates of each other) only have Facebook, Flickr and Google hookable
<zequence> 1. we haven't updated Ubuntu Studio with recent Xubuntu changes (but are doing that for 13.10) 2. any additional applications are installed as a result of dependencies
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. (It just makes for a messy experience, is all)
<SonikkuAmerica> I also noticed that Nautilus was replaced with Thunar.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Guess that's an XFCE stock app anyways, Thunar)
<zequence> Yes, we went pure XFCE with desktop package selection
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: I'd you'd like to help making the desktop experience less messy, you are free to help developing it
<zequence> or, rather, welcome to do so
<SonikkuAmerica> zequence: Well thanks for that. I'm good at conceptualizing stuff, but awful at actually committing stuff.
<zequence> I think that's kind of a general problem with people :)
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<NickG> the tracker-miner-fs is giving a crash report on every boot...
<zequence> NickG: check /var/log
<NickG> I really don't want to do a reinstall, what could I do?
<NickG> which file?
<zequence> files like syslog
<zequence> Xorg could be helpful too
<zequence> NickG: I'd double check with another release to make sure it's not release specific
<NickG> what would I be looking for in there?
<zequence> then you know it's most probably the hardware
<NickG> I never got this problem in 12.10
<zequence> Well, that was before
<NickG> yah
<NickG> the syslog is full... like, thousands of lines it looks like
<NickG> I am seeing this alot: Jun  9 08:55:38 nick-eME442 kernel: [55754.753790] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<NickG> Jun  9 08:55:38 nick-eME442 kernel: [55754.760053] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<zequence> is sdb a usb drive or stick?
<NickG> pci_root PNP0A08:00: ignoring host bridge window [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff] (conflicts with Video ROM [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cedff])
<NickG> Jun  9 17:53:07 nick-eME442 kernel: [    0
<NickG> Sda is my harddrive, I don't have any usb in right now... Did find a sd card in its slot.
<NickG> [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved
<NickG> a few of these, and a few interrupts
<zequence> could be RAM. not sure
<NickG> ugh...
<zequence> I'd double check with another release, as said
<NickG> Next computer I buy it will NOT be an acer...
<NickG> I have no other installed... I got Windows 7 and 8 on my other two partitions...
<zequence> if it's RAM, then it might be as simple as adjusting them
<NickG> can I do a memtest?
<NickG> or something?
<NickG> when  I boot, grub gives me other options for ubuntu launch
<zequence> That could be worth a shot
<NickG> I don't recall what they are though
<zequence> there's recovery
<zequence> I forget if memtest is an option, and where. I need to do one myself
<NickG> If RAM has the OS loaded... and then a ram allocation fails midway through computer use, it would cause computer to log me off?
<zequence> You mean poweroff?
<NickG> no
<NickG> returns me to the greeter
<zequence> ah, I see
<zequence> I thought you had sudden poweroffs
<NickG> I did once a bit earlier.
<zequence> I guess buggy softtware sounds more likely
<zequence> You did mess with user settings the other day
<zequence> maybe try create a new user from scratch
<NickG> When it came back up it let me log in, told me a bunch of stuff crashed, then a few minutes later, logged me off, i logged back in, it logged me off after 10 seconds, logged back in, 10 minutes later logged me off, back in now
<zequence> with admin rights
<NickG> I cleared the ./cache and ./config
<NickG> Idunno how ot make a new user
<NickG> wait
<nickgermaine> urgh, it pushed me off as I tried to make a new user, but I just created with admin rights, and inside that one now
<nickgermaine> I'm gonna go log off, and do the memtests if i can.
<nickgermaine> Well, I noticed Ubuntu was switching hard drive mode from IDE to ASPI (ahci?  something like that) so i just changed that in my bios so it has one less thing to do.  after creating a new user, i didnt get a crash report on this boot.
<nickgermaine> asci?
<nickgermaine> no...
<holstein> nickgermaine: ubuntu? or ubuntustudio?
<nickgermaine> ubuntu studio
<holstein> nickgermaine: whats the issue?
<nickgermaine> well.  it kept logging me off at random intervals.
<nickgermaine> and on boot i was getting crash error from /usr/lib/tracker/tracker-miner-fs
<nickgermaine> and /usr/lib/tracker/tracker-store (i think it was usr/lib... or maybe usr/bin?)
<nickgermaine> after my fresh install of ubuntu studio 13.04 ive been getting crash reports on boot, but haven't paid them any attention
<nickgermaine> i always send crash reports tho
<nickgermaine> so zequence suggested creating a new user, so i did, and it seems to be working at the moment
<nickgermaine> did a memtest, but got bored 63% through, noted no errors in that 63% so im 63% sure there are no memory errors
<nickgermaine> lol
<holstein> it'll just run.. how long did you let it run? the memtest?
<nickgermaine> for about 22 minutes or so
<holstein> when i have had bad memory, i see an error within the first few minutes
<nickgermaine> i just (esc)'d so it didnt finish but im sure thats not it
<holstein> nickgermaine: you get logged out of the x session?
<nickgermaine> its only ever since 13.04
<nickgermaine> yeh
<nickgermaine> takes me back to the greeter
<nickgermaine> happens in the xfce session too
<nickgermaine> and ubuntu studio session
<holstein> nickgermaine: as a different user as well?
<nickgermaine>  installed gnome, but couldnt get the fallback session working.  so i installed mate, couldnt get the themes to work so i came back here to ubuntu studio session (the one where the error was happening)
<nickgermaine> no, on this fresh boot into the new user, no errors yet
<holstein> nickgermaine: i dont think thats going to be XFCE releated
<holstein> related*
<nickgermaine> guessing corrupted user of something
<nickgermaine> *or
<holstein> nickgermaine: so, you reinstalled 13.04?
<nickgermaine> nope
<nickgermaine> just created new user
<holstein> nickgermaine: ?
<nickgermaine> and it seems fine
<nickgermaine> when logging into the new user
<holstein> i would think its in the user config then
<nickgermaine> yah
<nickgermaine> thats my guess, at least its working
<holstein> you get a crash and get dumped out to the greeter
<nickgermaine> if it does it again, as the new user account ill worry about it, but for now it seems good
<nickgermaine> well, it would happen at weird times... could get in for 10 seconds, then booted me out, then 10 minutes, then it booted me out
<nickgermaine> no consistency as to programs running, etc because the first one i had nothing running
<holstein> well, likely what could happen is, you break that user the same way as you did the other.. and cause the same issue
<nickgermaine> yah
<nickgermaine> anyway i gotta run and get a tv stand, ill be back
<nickgermaine> im back, and still logged in
<nickgermaine> hah
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-02
<lifehappy> where's dash panel
<letstrythis> o.0
<dan-roger> hej
<studio-user271> Thanks and Hello everyon
<holstein> letstrythis: im sure you have already searched and found out about nice levels.. but in case you havent http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix)
<holstein> letstrythis: you really shouldnt need to mess with those anymore for audio production, or otherwise.. unless you are trying to do something very particular, in which you would likely either already know, or want to learn about setting priorities
<letstrythis> ty looking over a guide i know what nice is but not what moitorix is representing on a grapgh with nice value of 97%
<letstrythis> ubunturt is not for audio only xD
<holstein> letstrythis: i never implied it was
<holstein> letstrythis: but, in relation to this channel, thats what i know about.. and we used to have to tweak those
<letstrythis> lots of tweaking with rt...trying to get em balanced a bit better and understand how things use the current system
<holstein> you shouldnt need to anymore
<holstein> not many do, and if you start with a server distro, things should be setup as you need out of the box.. or at least close
<holstein> there are compromises to any of these tweaks
<holstein> the ones we discuss here will be irrelevant to your needs
<holstein> the compromises are taking power management and laptops and audio/video production into account
<letstrythis> xD well i went back to rt because it was obvious i needed to, i am unfamiliar with low latency, aesired i don't know it supports, it installed some rt compnents anyway, so i did a comparison over 3 days with just te day 1 install...and rt performed better for what i need to do so far...the gui doesn't pause, i can still work...and if it does, terminal works....internet stays on under high loads...many things
<holstein> "better" is always a matter of opinion, and will typically invovle compromise
<letstrythis> some adjustment dont need restarts...
<holstein> if you were looking at power comsumption, and system resource load, and wear and tear.. etc..
<letstrythis> yes
<letstrythis> often those compromises can be worked out with upgrades, tweaks or working with devs too
<holstein> letstrythis: i never impled they couldnt.. but, i dont think it "often"
<letstrythis> yes, this is what i'm trying to look at now and understand
<holstein> and, in itself there is an investement
<letstrythis> yup, i'm already investing in this endevor so..plan to continue
<letstrythis> the reason i come here, is because this is whee i got support for rt when it was basically just starting
<holstein> sure.. its just that most folks typically find that the sane defaults are just that.. sane
<holstein> letstrythis: actually this is where i started communicating with you in the first place about it in regards to audio production.. when you were unclear with me about what your intentions were
<holstein> otherwise, i still say, you are in the wrong place
<letstrythis> XD well audio will be part of it
<holstein> letstrythis: *not* audio production friend.. not in the way that i am discussing, and this channel is focused
<letstrythis> and so will video and cad work
<holstein> which dont require what you are talking about
<letstrythis> okay so live broacasting, voip isn't what your talking about?
<holstein> letstrythis: correct. that is *not* what im talking about
<holstein> letstrythis: this is only for 2 things.. as i said
<letstrythis> regardless of how you define this, your being here, has helped me and so have others...thank you
<holstein> live effects processing.. meaning, you pluck a guitar string, and you want an effect such as distortion to occur with the sound you are creating in as close to realtime as possible
<holstein> software synths... you press a key on a midi keyboard, and a sound or sample is triggered in as close to realtime as possible.. so that when you press the key, it seems like you are playing the actual instrument
<holstein> all other applications are not the scope of realtime for audio production, and are not really what we talk about with "realtime"
<holstein> rt kernels are just allowing and facilitating priorities with compromises
<letstrythis> cool, your exeieces with that custom setup will likely behelpful to o me and many others
<holstein> other things facilitate other compromises
<holstein> letstrythis: i dont do "custom" setups, though
<holstein> letstrythis: this is just with the stock ubuntustudio setup
<holstein> letstrythis: its tailored to, within reason, facilitate audio production
<letstrythis> well that woud als be xubuntstudio basically?
<holstein> letstrythis: there is no "xubuntustudio"
<holstein> letstrythis: we use XFCE just as xubuntu does
<holstein> letstrythis: they are *all* ubuntu
<letstrythis> what kinda pc did you do this from, did you watch how hard things wrked at some point? I'm thinking along the lines of these comprprimises...i need to know how to ajust these things on the fly...much as i think you had to, but first i have to understand what the software is telling me, andso need something more then the standard system monitor, possible,
<holstein> letstrythis: *many* different hardware cased.. i watched for audio production specific issues only
<holstein> letstrythis: adjusting kernel paramaters like that on the fly should not be needed, or done
<letstrythis> XD man i could imagine, many audio hadware is proprietary...
<holstein> letstrythis: im not talking about with audio hardware
<holstein> letstrythis: im talking about adjusting the kernel paramaters on the fly *specifically* as you suggest. that should be both avoided, and not necessary
<letstrythis> yea well...what do you do when your sound breaks up and you know a slight prioirty increase would hel...knowing what it will comprimise, it would be a wise thing to do...no?
<holstein> letstrythis: it doesnt
<holstein> letstrythis: i use JACK, and it doesnt
<holstein> letstrythis: for all my audio production needs, that are reasonable, audio doesnt break up
<holstein> letstrythis: if it does, i relax my jack settings
<letstrythis> i see
<holstein> letstrythis: i do not intend to tweak kernel paramaters for this purpose
<letstrythis> i do think i recall a few threads asking about jack and resource useage...
<holstein> letstrythis: sure.. which are completely irrelevant to you
<holstein> letstrythis: jack and resource usage is just for that.. using jack
<holstein> and, if you dont need jack, you should use it. the overhead is not needed
<letstrythis> okay, so what do you think is relevent?
<holstein> letstrythis: really, just that you shouldnt be applying kernel settings like that on the fly
<holstein> not in ubuntu, at least
<studio-user712> italiani..?
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<t001> Hi I switched from windows and I installed 14.04 with an ATI graphics card. What do I need to do before switchig to a GeForce 7200GS?
<t001> I want to make sure NVidia 304-updates drivers are there to support my graphics card
<t001> Also I am going to buy graphics cards for another computer. Should I avoid NVidia cards since I am not able to install 14.04 with those cards?
<t001> any document or media you could point me to so I can switch my graphics card succesfully?
<t001> Alguien sabe que hacer para cambiar una targeta grafica?
<Unit193> t001: I don't know of a doc for that, but I can tell you I'm using 304 on this computer now tih 14.04.
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-03
<t001> Thankyou for your answer Unit193 I knwo it is posible but with the computer I am using I am having trouble
<t001> I installed nvidia drivers out of software center now, i will turn off my computer, switch card and see what happens.
<t001> It worked for some reason installing ubuntu studio 14.04 with my nvidia card did not work. Installing with an ati card worked but when switching back to my nvidia card gave me garbage video
<t001> meaning no login screen
<t001> but installing nvidia drivers from software center and after that swiching to my nvidia card worked fine
<t001> My graphics card is an Nvidia GeForce 7200GS just in case you go through the same problem
<t001> bye
<letstrythis> i guess the ati is on-board
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<antonio__> Hi I will buy an addon graphics card for 14.04 in the range of 100 dolars. Should it be ATI or Nvidia? I like to play windows games using playonlinux sometimes.
<Guest9071> Anyone wanna counsel me on an invoice creation program or a P.O.S. program for Ubuntu Studio?
<Guest9071> I am starting a business.  I need to create invoices.  How do I do that?
<wilee-nilee> Guest9071, In ubuntustudio?
<Guest9071> Yes
<Guest9071> wilee-nilee: In fact, I have Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio 14.04 64 bit in a dual boot
<Guest9071> wilee-nilee: I have a court translation business.  I need to "officialise" the business to get paid by the court
<wilee-nilee> Guest9071, Kind of a low user rate here 37 or so people, if you get no answer try #ubuntu, however all these are support channels we don't in general find you needed apps, but fix help you fix them when broken.
<Guest9071> wilee-nilee: I understand that, but I don't have many people in Belgium who could help me and I figured that support / fix could give me an idea of a program that doesn't need to be fixed often
<wilee-nilee> Guest9071, I would look through this google search, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+make+invoices&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=_vSNU5uYNcqhogSosoDYAw   A rather unusual need, I have only one other ask for in 7 years is all.
<wilee-nilee> seen* might have been you it was lately. ;)
<OvenWerks> wilee-nilee: google linux POS... I found this: http://www.linux.com/community/forums/desktop/top-10-point-of-sale-pos-software-in-linux   ... If you get asked again
<wilee-nilee> OvenWerks, Not in  the repos I believe, nor does the launchpad link finish, err but thanks.
<wilee-nilee> I gave them a google link with many
<OvenWerks> wilee-nilee: I know, but people who want custom SW have to get it where they can.... maybe even pay for it :)
<wilee-nilee> OvenWerks, Sure and that was my point with them, I'm not new here or to linux, or the IRC or the Ubuntu forums so.........
<pippo_> enrico44
<pippo_> enrico44
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-04
<pangaea_> hi all, i need some help
<pangaea_> anyone out there???
<holstein> pangaea_: just ask
<pangaea_> cool ty
<pangaea_> so new to ubuntu, chose studio cause i write music, sick of magix, anyway jack has me totally lost, here's my delema ...jackxalsaxstudio, can't seem to tie in to get usb mic running
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> pangaea_: what are you trying to do? maybe you dont need jack
<pangaea_> meai'm in adour and can't get mic
<holstein> pulse audio has nice routing features
<holstein> maybe you dont need ardour
<holstein> pangaea_: do you need the mic in ardour? what are you trying to do?
<holstein> jack is not trivial..
<pangaea_> record acoustic
<pangaea_> i can lay down with audacity but no plug ins like drums....etc
<holstein> pangaea_: you can "laydown" with audacity, and export to ardour, then
<holstein> pangaea_: at your current level of config and skill
<holstein> otherwise, just start learning jack
<holstein> you can visit #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> you basically use qjackctl to select the usb mic..
<holstein> in "setup".. there are a few drop down menus that will show your device, hopefully
<holstein> pangaea_: you are able to use jack with your other device? not the mic?
<pangaea_> just audicity, i have a pro mic  samson
<holstein> pangaea_: ok
<holstein> pangaea_: i suggest this.. unplug that mic
<pangaea_> i am copy and pasting advice to notes btw,
<holstein> pangaea_: get used to jack, with i much simpler setup
<holstein> pangaea_: dont try and record *anything*. just get jack running, on your internal audio device.. and play something from something simple like audacious
<holstein> then, start ardour, and play something.. *then* record something into ardour.. *anything*... just not that mic yet
<holstein> *then* after you got all that working, and stable, you can move on to the USB device.. and juggling the 2 devices in JACK
<holstein> youll want to stop jack each time, and reconfigure for the usb mic, or the audio device you want to use for a monitor
<holstein> you'll stop jack and all the jack apps close, and reopen
<pangaea_> so jack is app dependent,
<holstein> pangaea_: no
<holstein> pangaea_: the apps that use jack use jack. when jack goes away for configuration, or stops, they are not using jack anymore.. they just sit there
<holstein> pangaea_: you'll be thinking its broken, and wondering why things arent working.. but, its just fine
<pangaea_> what i meant was jack has instances per app
<holstein> you have to restart them
<holstein> pangaea_: jack is just a server of sorts
<pangaea_> ahhhh
<holstein> pangaea_: each app can connect to jack
<pangaea_> so think of it as float not an actual app
<holstein> right.. jack is more like pulse, or alsa in that sense
<pangaea_> ok
<holstein> if alsa crashed, you might have to restart the web browser for example
<pangaea_> man thanks your awesome!!!!!
<pangaea_> been there
<pangaea_> killed my hdmi input
<holstein> pangaea_: well, lets get you making music, and we'll celebrate
<pangaea_> ok so one last question
<holstein> ok
<pangaea_> what is the name of the jack i need to open when config, there is like 4 loaded by default
<holstein> pangaea_: qjackctl is what i use
<pangaea_> let me see if it's there
<holstein> pangaea_: there are other tools, but they are newer, and i havent used them much
<holstein> the folks in #opensourcemusicians would know.. carla, or whatever
<pangaea_> got it, ok man thanks for pointing me in the right direction, i'm pretty good at production, magix, frooty loops, audacity, but adour looks like the way to go
<holstein> pangaea_: it really is worth the investement of time
<pangaea_> as far as plug ins midi? you agree or......
<holstein> pangaea_: you mean, instrument?
<holstein> pangaea_: nothing about linux or ubuntu is preventing anyone from releasing any instruments for the platform
<pangaea_> yeah, drum kits, bass synth....the ins
<holstein> pangaea_: there are lots of nice open source options, as well as native linux commercial options
<holstein> not sure if you will get your specific needs met or not
<holstein> anyways, the folks in #opensourcemusicians do more of that. i do mostly acoustic
<pangaea_> i can do everything in magix, but tired of my recources getting killed by that dirty operating system
<holstein> ok.. i gotta run.. but, please let us know how you get on with it..
<pangaea_> ty ty ty ty
<holstein> pangaea_: cheers and good luck
<BlueMoon> hi
<yorwos> hi every1 , my software updater today is including a patch called "get hot new stuff v3 library for kde platoform" , and i read its about sharing cababilities for kde applications.  Still im using ubuntustudio 13.10 with xfce? i suppose , will i break something if i dont apply this patch ? im concerned about privacy (not that i have any problem , just in theory)
<yorwos> same goes for "kross ui library"
<yorwos> actually i can see i have alot of kde updates
<cfhowlett> yorwos why not just install kubuntu and then add the studio metapackages
<zequence> yorwos: Some of the applications we distribute are KDE apps, and use KDE libs, so that is probably why
<zequence> I think you should look at what that is, before you decide for yourself, and if you find it useful
<yorwos> um no ty i dont plan to install kubuntu cause atm everything is so smooth with no problems
<yorwos> ive tried studio 13.17 and another one but i didnt like em so much
<yorwos> this is my current setup screenshot
<yorwos> http://imgur.com/XfrWvJG
<yorwos> im using almost all audio/graphics programs that came along with ubuntustudio
<yorwos> im both a photographer and musician
<cfhowlett> yorwos you seem to be missing a couple of very cool wallpapers I worked on :)  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u77q82df1j0mw9g/AADsbkJnA6m_nzriQu1E4JMMa
<yorwos> let me check em :D
<yorwos> they r nice
<yorwos> the bottom reflection on the red-orange-yellow is nice
<yorwos> u could try change the colors to RGB or CMY for the graphic intention;
<yorwos> but it looks nice this way dunno :)
<yorwos> i dont like the ubuntu logo
<yorwos> i liked the penguin of linux though a lot
<cfhowlett> yorwos see the entire collection then: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4ezsdk951znw5p3/AACj4Tsde6zNSQphzd8qD4o_a
<yorwos> im on 2it :D
<yorwos> oh they r cool i meant the main logo
<yorwos> the labyrinth circle
<cfhowlett> yorwos shitsukesens has a nice blue logo
<yorwos> with the firestars yea
<yorwos> fireworks*
<yorwos> basically
<yorwos> im making my own logo
<yorwos> and i dont like it a lot
<yorwos> and i look at other logos now and i like no1 of them
<yorwos> this is my logo in the bottom right corner made with blender https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfEtJ0FC67E
<cfhowlett> yorwos OK you asked for it ... https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i2he7yyy1y5alfs/AADnmEuEXX3Hqo2uPZFBl6Q6a
<yorwos> the 1 with the fire is awsome
<cfhowlett> yorwos waiting for your work now ...
<yorwos> u want me to make a ubuntu logo ?
<yorwos> what do u mean ? or get inspiration for mine ?
<cfhowlett> yorwos wallpaper!
<yorwos> aaaw
<yorwos> :)
<yorwos> i got the inferno white
<yorwos> um where is my background folder ?
<yorwos> i cant change it must put it in there
<cfhowlett> yorwos what version of ubuntu?
<yorwos> 13.10 studio
<cfhowlett> yorwos I know it's a hidden .xfce4 / backgrounds folder - somewhere ...
<yorwos> what do u think of my logo ? i think it needs more detail on the circle around my firm name ? what do u suggest ?
<yorwos> um ill try #blender or something
<yorwos> got it L:D
<letstrythis> so linux limits nice priorities, or it's actually a relation to proce schedualling time?
<letstrythis> if it's not a software limit/govenor, then the speed of the system, heavily influences time spent on schedualing...there still must be something in linux that is configurable, to decrease the time spent schedualing things?
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-05
<waykool99>  2 days ago, i asked a question, saved to Gedit chat.txt.  forgot to save to usb thumb. me dummy. formatted drive. what is the apt-get command to add the Gnome GUI to ubuntu studio v14.04 LTS 64 bit, please?
<cfhowlett> waykool99 |!gnome
<studio-user639> hi
<studio-user639> hi
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-06
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<holstein> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<syroot> hi
<syroot> I have a problem with my mp3 codec
<cfhowlett> !details| syroot
<ubottu> syroot: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubustuNeWb> Does anyone have recommendations on jack settings for a PreSonus FireBox?
<OvenWerks> ubustuNeWb: I take it that is a firewire device?
<OvenWerks> If so I would stick around for some hours holstein probably has the best experience on FW Audio settings
<ubustuNeWb> OvenWerks: yes, it's firewire
<ubustuNeWb> thanks
<OvenWerks> Firewire audio is good, but not many of us have them. I do know you have to change the back end from alsa to fireware, but not much beyond that.
<ubustuNeWb> Thanks for your help
<ubustuNeWb> I have done that..
<ubustuNeWb> I'm looking into tweaking some other things, based on this tool: https://github.com/raboof/realtimeconfigquickscan
<ubustuNeWb> which was sent to me on the ardour channel
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-07
<evon> Before I reinstalled ubuntu i copied my entire home directory elsewhere.  Now that I've copied it back, i've realized that all the permissions for my files are wrong.  How do I change the permissions so they work on my new installation?
<studio-user269> hola
<studio-user269> Im installing Ubuntu studio 14-04 lts . Apears this messege: Warning: Source ID 2289 was not found when attempting  to remove it
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-08
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<john88888> can anyone help me troubleshoot a no-audio problem?
<dan-roger> hey
<joey_> hi!
<joey_> could anyone answer one my question?
<cfhowlett> !ask|joey_
<ubottu> joey_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joey_> How do I lock memory for jack and know if I succesfuly locked it + Can I choose the amount I lock in ?
<cfhowlett> joey_ IIRC you can set up a "profile" configuration.  sadly, I don't use jack enough to know the details of setting this up.
<joey_> Does anyone here do ?
<cfhowlett> joey_ oh!  just remembered:   #opensourcemusicians      will know
<joey_> Thanks
<joey_> Mhhh opensourcemusicians seems dead right now
<joey_> oh nvm i found it uh...
<joey_> Does anyone know how to use cPlay ?
<holstein> joey_: you really shouldnt need to be doing that anymore
<joey_> ?
<joey_> what do you mean?
<holstein> joey_: have you tried the default ubuntustudio? it should be configured out of the box to be ready for audio production
<joey_> ...yes
<joey_> I want to try something called memory playback
<holstein> if you want lower latency for either of the 2 reasons that one would need that, you might consider a realtime kernel
<joey_> Where a song is loaded on the RAM
<holstein> joey_: why?
<joey_> fully decoded
<joey_> because
<holstein> anyways, thats more the scope of the main #ubuntu channel and community
<joey_> really?
<holstein> joey_: you can try the main mailing list, and just not even mention its a song
<joey_> how
<holstein> joey_: if you learn to do that with *any* file, you can do it with a song
<holstein> joey_: i personally just let the system decide what needs to be in memory, becuase i feel and find the default memory management a nice and comfortable compromise
<holstein> if you want to fiddle around with it, feel free, but, you will get more attention in the main ubuntu community, or a general linux community..
<holstein> you might want to consider asking about the work flow..
<joey_> ?
<holstein> like, why you are trying to do that.. there may be better and easier ways to get the result you are tyring to get
<holstein> otherwise, if you just want to know how to load things in ram, just load them there
<holstein> ram disks.. or whatever
<joey_> uh
<joey_> really
<joey_> how?
<joey_> there is a directory for the ram on my computer?
<joey_> is that what you mean?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM would load the OS.. like pupply linux
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-linux-ram-disk-filesystem/
<holstein> ^ creates a filesystem in ram
<holstein> i think you'll find, unless you are more specific, you really wont gain anything in particular
<joey_> oh shit
<joey_> thanks!
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<joey_> ohweeee
<joey_> thanks!
<joey_> hey i just found this http://www.ubuntuka.com/ubuntu-ramdisk-ramdrive-easy-way/
<joey_> it works
<joey_> sound is much better :)
<joey_> thanks yall
<ditko> Hello, what is the optimal driver for my videocard - NVIDIA GT218 [GeForce 210]?
<dan-roger> Hey
<dan-roger> need some help whith ubuntustudio
<joey_> whats the channel for ubuntu support?
<joey_> nvm ha
<joey_> Hi, I want to use my GPU's ram as a ramdisk, following these instructions :
<joey_> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Graphics_Card_Memory_as_Swap
<joey_> But when I input the " modprobe phram phram=VRAM,0xd8400000,124Mi " command, I get the following error : modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'phram': Input/output error
<joey_> Also, is there anyway I could use more than the 128M of prefetchable memory, my GPU has 1GB of ram, I would prefer to use "most" of it.
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-01
<polyzium> hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-02
<michael__> hay
<Sakrecoer> my production machine seem to be stuck on kernel 3.13.0-53
<Sakrecoer> no.. 3.13.0-44
<Sakrecoer> both computer i have ubuntustudio 14.04 differ in kernel version..
<Sakrecoer> is the kernel version dependent on the hardware?
<zequence> Sakrecoer: No
<zequence> You should get a new update every three weeks or so, and it's the same on all platforms
<Sakrecoer> strange..
<Sakrecoer> thank you..
<Sakrecoer> my production machine refuses to find new version of kernel...
<Sakrecoer> i need to deal with that machine sooner or later anyways...
<Sakrecoer> zequence: 3.13.0-53-lowlatency is current right?
<Sakrecoer> weird.. it says on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_.28Trusty_Tahr.29 that its 3.16 since february...
<Sakrecoer> i can't seem to find a page that state the current version of the kernel..
<Sakrecoer> i am assuming ubuntustudio still is on 3.13 because of lowlatency thing...
<Sakrecoer> trying to avoid confrtontation with that production station... haha.. i'd rather just upgrade it..
<Sakrecoer> but i may have broken things...
<zequence> sakre_idle: linux-lowlatency should follow linux-generic
<zequence> Canonical maintains that
<zequence> I would need to test on a trusty system to find out. Don't run it myself
<lucho> hi I am new in ubuntu studio, I have problems with libreoffice
<holstein> sure.. it'll be the same libreoffice as main ubuntu
<holstein> you can use the package manager of your choice to install it.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice" from a terminal
<holstein> if you have an specific questions, a volunteer may assist.. feel free and ask
<lucho> I installed but when I open an archive, it says that it is corrupted
<holstein> its not an "archive opener"..
<holstein> if the data is in fact, corrupt, then, it sounds like, you are having an issue with the data, and not with libreoffice
<lucho> sorry a doc
<lucho> or xlsx
<holstein> what i would do is, test libreoffice independent of that file
<holstein> does it save, and open files it creates? does it open supported files? etc..
<holstein> then move on to your special case, and that specific file
<lucho> I can not open documents such as doc, docx, xls, xlsx, etc
<holstein> lucho: can you save files?
<holstein> lucho: and re-open those saved files?
<lucho> let me see please
<holstein> what do you know about the files you are opening? who made them? *are* they corrupt?
<lucho> yes i can open the document I created
<lucho> but I have many documents in Word, excel, power point that I can not open
<lucho> They are my documents, I still use windows 7  in dual boot mode
<lucho> The file 'ayuda memoria julio 15 noviembre.doc' is corrupt and therefore cannot be opened. LibreOffice can try to repair the file.
<lucho> The corruption could be the result of document manipulation or of structural document damage due to data transmission.
<lucho> We recommend that you do not trust the content of the repaired document.
<lucho> Execution of macros is disabled for this document.
<lucho> Should LibreOffice repair the file?
<lucho> I click yes and this windows appears
<lucho> The file 'ayuda memoria julio 15 noviembre.doc' could not be repaired and therefore cannot be opened.
<lucho> Holstein are you there?
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-03
<benji_> 2303
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-04
<Guest38583> Good morning folks. Just wanted to come on here and express my gratitude for Ubuntu Studio. Been using it for a few weeks now and it runs my audio visuals great.
<zequence> Guest38583: Nice to hear that!
<cfhowlett> Guest38583, glad it works for you!
<Guest38583> I should also state, I am using mate desktop installed over the top with no issues at all
<Guest38583> that's mate 1.8 for clarity
<Guest38583> the main reason for using US is because i have found ot to be by far the most stable linux distro when using QjackCTL with things like qsynth, rosegarden etc
<Guest38583> thanks again folks...bye for now
<stephen_> hi again folks...just thought I'd share a youtube link of what i am currently using Ubuntu studio for....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRpDbe5hQJE
<zequence> stephen_: Nice to see the menu works well in Mate as well :)
<stephen_> it works, but there is a hell of a lot of redundancy....lol. that is to say, i need to go in there and remove where it has repeated stuff. but no big deal really.
<zequence> Yes, we are working on the menu to make it more universal. But, might not be ready until X release, the next LTS
<stephen_> it's no problem. Everything works okay....I can't believe I had never tried Ubuntu Studio before now. It just has everything on board running perfectly that I normally have to install after the fact with other linux distros.
<luca__> ciao
<luca__> bestie
<andersonid> hi folks
<andersonid> this linux distro is awesome! damn! so nice!
<andersonid> see ya
 * LikeVinyl is away: a cocinar! 
<siwyborsuk> hello guys
<siwyborsuk> someone here?
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-05
<makoto_> this is a pen
<serviak> witam
<serviak> or hello
<serviak> someone is active?
<zequence> serviak: Hi
<studio-user195> Salve, scusate, volevo chiedere se, volendo installare ubuntu studio posso scaricare e masterizzare direttamente quella versione o ci vuole prima la versione base..?!
<delt> Hello, it's been a while!
<delt> just wondering, is there a good audio compressor filter, not compression as in mp3/ogg, but compression as in dynamic range.... preferably for jack. what do you recommend?
<delt> i could probably plug renoise in there, but that would be kind of overkill... and too complicated to do each time i boot the machine
<delt> ah, jamin does the job perfectly. and as a bonus it has an eq as well :D
<TheC4mel> Anyone have some experience with jackd audio? QJackCTL is giving me a hard time. jackd isn't even working correctly. Here's the log  http://pastebin.com/uNu8c8Km
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-06
<ubunkillah4x> kill
<gordonjcp> morning
<gordonjcp> is there a USB stick image for Ubuntu Studio?
<gordonjcp> I tried using the USB creator thing in normal Ubuntu but it doesn't work
<gordonjcp> comes up with an error "gfx32 is not valid"
<gordonjcp> when I try to boot from the resulting USB drive
<ruenoak> I've had this problem with various Ubuntu flavours, you could try typing "live" without the quotes to get it to boot into live mode
<luis__> z
<luis__> Hola
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-06
<grey1> Hi guys
<grey1> can anyone tell me what the factors are in achieving low latency without xruns in jack on Ubuntu Studio? I feel like my hardware should be sufficient to handle it, but I get hundreds of xruns per second if my latency goes down below about 5 ms
<grey1> I'm not sure if its a configuration or hardware problem...
<filkgreed> hello everybody
<filkgreed> Can I install Photoshop or Illustrator in Ubuntu Studio?
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-07
<JTap> o/ all
<JTap> hmmm, I don't see holstein in here...is he still involved in this project?
<OvenWerks> JTap: I have not heard from him in some time. I have not seen him in any of the places I have before.
<JTap> hmmm, hopefully he's ok....
<JTap> he's a good person from what I can tell online : )
<OvenWerks> It is hard to tell from any of his web pages if he is active.
<JTap> Hmmmm.....
<JTap> I know some folks know im IRL
<JTap> let me check another room...
<OvenWerks> You could try here: http://mikeholstein.blogspot.ca/p/contact.html But I don't see any recent posts ... they seem to be older than the last time I heard from him here.
<JTap> somebody in #opensourcemusicians said he was in yesterday...
<JTap> I guess he just doesn't lurk anymore...
<JTap> okies, thanks : )
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-08
<tatehirsa> suporte ao compiz
<studio-user548> unable to launch steam by valve software on 16.04
<studio-user548> last working on 14.??
<studio-user548> can anyone sugest a fix?
<studio-user548> am I in the right place for discission?
<studio-user548> I'm refering to Ubuntu-Studio 16.04
<studio-user548> anyway, k laterz
<Guest66195> graag upgrade naar 16.04
<studio-user549> hello
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-09
<studio-user935> hello
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-10
<sirriffsalot> Does the microKORG have any software-support in ubuntustudio?
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: not that i know, except for midi of course... the new ones have usb?
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, sure do
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: i'd be disapointed if it wasn't wasn't recognized as a midi-device.
<sakrecoer> if you are looking for a specific editor to run under GNU/Linux, you should write to korg. they have shown to be rather linux friendly in the past :)
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korg_OASYS
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, if I have to write to them that'd be ages until one surfaced anyway
<sirriffsalot> Huh
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, interesting
<sirriffsalot> But I can't really invest in another synth :P
<sirriffsalot> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Autism honestly this is some of the funniest stuff I've read in a long time
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: that was just to illustrate their interest. That synths linux part is realy just a built in DAW running in a custom linux.
<sirriffsalot> Yeah, I got it :) Pretty neat
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: are you planning on buying a microkorg?
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, already did, haha
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, I got 500e for free from a "free-fund" foundation here in Norway
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: what os are you running?
<sakrecoer> i mean linux distro
<sirriffsalot> We felt we needed a synth, so now I'm tweaking away
<sirriffsalot> Ubuntustudio mostly
<sakrecoer> well... why don't you plug it in and check?
<sakrecoer> i am assuming the usb-port can be used for audio aswell? i for one would be happy to know if it is recognized...
<sakrecoer> ^sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, I'll try later, but what I wanted to know whas if the software for the korg has any linux support
<sirriffsalot> The editors and all that
<sakrecoer> hehe, you lazy sirriffsalot you :p
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28417
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, ooh
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, I guess wine covers everything then..
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: i'd be disapointed if the korgs physical interface didn't cover everything aswell. if it didn't, i'd be inclined to hook a physical midicontroler to it, or just use a software synth/vocoder
<sakrecoer> i'm a bit distrubed by the hardware makers taste for hybrid sillutions...
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, what do you mean?
<sakrecoer> i feel its a hype thing. and it maks hardware synths prone to early obsolecence: what if they stopp updating the drivers or the necessary editor? what if they go bankrupt and a new version of OS wont accept the old driver?
<sakrecoer> basicaly, by doing that, they can force you to buy the latest rebranding of their hardware synth, by simply stopping to update drivers for it.
<sakrecoer> of course, it wouldn't be the case if they provided opensource stuff, but they mostly don't
<sakrecoer> ^ sirriffsalot
<sakrecoer> in the particular case of the microkorg, it works perfectly without a computer, so you are safe...
<sakrecoer> but some newer HW synth have half their USP in the box..
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, yeah, I was kinda wondering how this made sense in my case :P But I see your point
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, are there not certain rules within law as to what extent they can project planned obselesence into their products?
<sirriffsalot> Either physical wear-down or software-osbolesence
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: sure, but its impossible to stipulate regulation that would make consumers fully safe from that. to stop produceing drivers isn't building in planed obsolecence..
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, no, but that was kinda my point. surely with all the ridiculous solicitor-work that gets done these days, there should be some regulation on such an obvious cash-grab
<zequence> Only problem with wine is no usb support (at least last time I checked)
<zequence> Midi units need to be controlled with midi
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: maybe... i'd be happy to read legal code covering that :) i read such texts like others do sudoku :D
<zequence> I have a Roland xv-5050 and I can use the editor with it, if I use midi I/O. The midi port works with ALSA midi, but not with wine
<sakrecoer> zequence: i have more problems with wine than that :D but i'm done ranting for the day :D
<zequence> Sure, there are many other problems with wine, like Java support, etc
<zequence> Most things can be fixed by simply adding dll's. I like to use PlayOnLinux to create wine environments
<sakrecoer> hehe... i haven't ever tried it. i'd rather install a pirate copy of XP :D
<zequence> Why?
<zequence> wine is all free software, after all
<zequence> Well, not the dll's you add. Those are just "for free", many of them
<sakrecoer> is the software you run with wine freesoftware?
<sakrecoer> exactly,
<zequence> sakrecoer: Yes, but those are not a part of wine
<zequence> Those you add, if you have to
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, please do... keep me posted :D
<sakrecoer> thats my point: i don't have to! others may do as they please of course :D
<zequence> Anyway, PlayOnLinux is by far the easiest way to manage Windows applications in Linux
<zequence> sakrecoer: You only have to, if you want to run an application and it requires a dll that isn't a part of the core wine
<zequence> And, not all the dll's you add are non-free
<sakrecoer> zequence: yes, and that wont be happening, like, ever, here in fraglerock :D
<sakrecoer> fraglerock *studios Uncorporated that is :D
<zequence> sakrecoer: You do use non-free drivers on your Linux though. Not much different
<zequence> Just different names
<sakrecoer> i know, hence i don't need to add to it :D
<zequence> There are free applications that will only work in Linux with wine
<zequence> It's not one-dimensional, you know
<sakrecoer> i know, like i said: anyone is free to do like they want. me personaly, i haven't ever ran in a situation where i couldn't find a FOSS alternative for my music production.
<sakrecoer> hence, i never needed to use wine. I'd rather write a motivational email to some free-VST dev to port to linux, then install wine.
<zequence> Well, pretty common problem with synth editors (which don't include free software, btw)
<zequence> I mean, the synths are neither free software or hardware
<sakrecoer> yes, that is what i was telling sirriffsalot above
<sakrecoer> its problematic to me, especially since newer hardware are more and more computer dependent.
<sakrecoer> zequence: my sollution to it is informed buying, and simply not even considering stuff that won't at least provide a linux version of the editor if the editor is part of the machines USP
<sakrecoer> but i regularily send emails to constructors too. :D
<sakrecoer> i wish my computer was free hardware too :) so do i wish for my hardware synths. at least, the music i make with them is libre.
<zequence> It's a slimy sea, and we are all swimming in it
<sakrecoer> :)
<zequence> I mean, just try to work with people and now use mp3's, for example
<zequence> not*
<zequence> That's not free either
<zequence> And, to just deepen the discussion. These terms, licenses, etc. It's not like trees grow around them. They are all artificial.
<zequence> So, it's all bit loose, no matter which foot you stand on
<sakrecoer> i don't understand what you are saying zequence ? what is artificial? and how doesa tree grow around a license?
<zequence> Artificial is opposite of natural, right?
<zequence> Trees don't know about licenses
<zequence> It's all in our heads
<zequence> I was being less than literal
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, I do think the distinction between the artificial from the natural is a very artificial distinction
<sakrecoer> oh, right. yeah sure. right is a construct.
<sakrecoer> good pont sirriffsalot :D
<zequence> People follow rules, if they want to. It's not like rules rule the world, after all.
<sakrecoer> very true.
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, I do so wish it were practical to be totally free software, but as you see even the free software people have polluted it with "open source", to the great despair of stallman himself. Working with other musicians without using mp3 or whatever is just impossible.. you become a whackjob still. Picking one's battles is always the best bet you have
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, I'm just glad we have the smarter segment of the population working on our stuff, not the other way round ;)
<zequence> I think what people who like FLOSS really want is distribution of power, but so often you get a bit of tunnel vision, especially if you're involved in different projects.
<sakrecoer> :)
<zequence> Non free licenses are a form of oppression
<zequence> But, so are many free licenses, in some way
<zequence> At least, a bit
<zequence> Since software becomes more and more important, it makes sense to do battles on that front, for sure
<sakrecoer> of course, the purpose of a licenses is to limit freedom. but it is obviously an necessity in the world we live atm...
<zequence> There are couple of licenses that pretty much don't limit anything
<zequence> Which means you can put that code in your closed source, and not share
<sakrecoer> like sirriffsalot oxymoronic point about artificial/natural... a free license is limiting you from the freedom of making it non-free :D
<sakrecoer> haha! yeah, the DWTFYW license :D
<sakrecoer> wtfpl :D
<sakrecoer> http://www.wtfpl.net/
<zequence> The MIT license is pretty permissive too
<zequence> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT_License
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Done any more metal recordings since last time
<zequence> ?
<sirriffsalot> zequence, kinda, yeah
<sirriffsalot> zequence, not as much as working on my calmer stuff though, as the band I'm working in now don
<sirriffsalot> don't prefer it that much
<sirriffsalot> zequence, how's that album coming along??
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I'm working on a new project before I start with that one. Started a blog on it http://zequence.net/preparing-for-the-renegade-project/
<zequence> Will post some videos too, and the music will be released with a free license. Also, the ardour project, and all channels will be available as wav files as well
<zequence> Kind of dry reading, probably, but I'm not too worried about any audience at this point. Just documenting what I'm doing, basically
<zequence> Learned some new important things about compression lately
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Try using the Calf mono compressor. It has 4 saved settings. 2 for snare, and 2 for vocals
<zequence> I've never seen anyone do it that way, or explain why. And, whenever I've tried quick release, I haven't liked it. But, now, it just makes a lot more sense
<zequence> The compressor becomes more like a limiter, really
<zequence> And, it changes the way the snare and the kick sounds quite a lot
<zequence> So, a good tip there
<sirriffsalot> zequence, Getting way ahead of myself there, but I'll keep it in mind :)
<zequence> Converting mp3p's to wav atm, btw
<sirriffsalot> zequence, what a curse... :P
<zequence> Can't import them to ardour otherwise
<zequence> audacity chain. Nice tool they have there
<sirriffsalot> zequence, yeah it sucks, I wish my sony recorder for rehearsals and jams recorded in ogg or something lol
<sirriffsalot> converting hours of mp3... ugh
<zequence> another time waster, yes
<sirriffsalot> zequence, gonna check it out in my breaks by the way
<sirriffsalot> zequence, if you're itching to put drums on something I'd have a ready song for it, not heavy though ^^
<sirriffsalot> Can a vocoder be set so you can sing in to the microphone with the normal voice sound while another synth is being used?
<sirriffsalot> Be a might shame if it's not possible =(
<sirriffsalot> mighty*
<zequence> sirriffsalot: YOu mean control the vocals with the synth?
<zequence> Or a midi keyboard, is what I mean
<sirriffsalot> zequence, nono, I can use the vocoder function already
<sirriffsalot> I just wish I could sing with a plain vocal sound with the built-in microphone function WHILE playing another synth
<sirriffsalot> I can get a clean normal sound, but it has to be set to that specific function... which strikes me as odd
<zequence> If you're talking about a hardware device that you own, I have no idea
<sirriffsalot> zequence, hehe ok. The microKORG case you were curious
<sirriffsalot> zequence, did you recently boot this website?
<zequence> zequence: No, but I haven't used it at all for about 3 years
<sirriffsalot> zequence, aha. Later all!
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-12
<nimall> gsg
<nimall> hi
<nimall> can i ask a question?
<sakrecoer> nimall: just ask, if someone can answer they will :)
<bill_> upgrading today from 15.10 amd 64 8-core dvd to 16.04 dvd amd 64x8core
<Gab_> hi
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-05
<studio-user970> hello everyone!
<studio-user970> jf
<imenator> Hello everyone, I got an HP Ellitebook 8470p and just installed Ubuntu Studio 17.04 on it. The Wifi and Ethernet cards are properly listed by the networking tool in the taskbar as well as lshwd. These two can connect to networks and get IP assigned by DHCPs, however for some reason I cannot connect to internet.
<imenator> I know my internet connection is fine is I am using the same router to connect from the laptop I am wrinting from rigth now.
<imenator> I can ping to nodes in my home network but I cannot get a ping reply from simple urls like www.google.com
<imenator> The ethernet interface is an Intel 82579LM, the wifi interface is an Intel centrino Advanced-N 6205 for which the distro seems to already have the corresponding intel firmware blobs at /lib/firmware
<imenator> Any suggestions on how to narrow down the problem? The cards were working fine on windows before I tried to install Ubuntu Studio, that is why I know it is related to the distro.
<imenator> By the way, the BIOS was configure for legacy mode startup.
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-06
<PixelPaintbrush> hey all!
<paulnoise> good morning all, i have an irritation/problem with volume control in ubuntu studio.  I was hoping someone could help with
<paulnoise> i have uploaded the problem via screenshots here http://imgur.com/gallery/ySmOZ
<paulnoise> the white and blue panel sits over the volume slider stopping me adjusting volume, any ideas?
<paulnoise> i have to then click the panel away. it appears on the screen as soon as i adjust the volume
<paulnoise> any help would be appreciated
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-07
<studio-user562> hey all.
<studio-user562> new to ubuntu studio, used macos, is this shit as decent?
<Guest49584> ciao ... qualcuno ha mai installato ubuntuStudio su MacBook Pro (13-inch, Early 2011) .... grazie
<studio-user917> help
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-08
<techdude> Hi, I have a weird issue with LibreOffice. I'm trying to make a presentation with Impress, and the fonts "Courier" and "Courier 10 Pitch" do not show up on the fonts list. I have them installed, I'm looking at it in my font manager, and in GIMP.
<techdude> I have found the actual issue, the fonts that LibreOffice can't see are pfb fonts; even though they have the afm part with them as well.
<dmrtech> Hey guys, anyone had a problem with the installer - installing Ubuntu Studio?
<dmrtech> Exactly - Ubuntu Studio 16.04.2 is impossible to install on my UEFI Laptop.
<dmrtech> I know stuff about booting in UEFI mode, non.secure boot, all that stuff. Its just not that thing
<dmrtech> Intel machine, intel wireless, should work great.But not.
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-09
<studio-dudero> hello
<pieracuti> hi. problem with my ubuntustudio 17.04 apter upgrading kernel to 4.10.0-22.24.  booting freezes.  I can only boot with 4.10.0-21, and then nothing shows up of previous booting freeze in journalctl.
<merlin_> hello
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-10
<studio-user686> hello
<studio-user686> i cant install linux-lowlatency-pae
<studio-user686> libffado1
<studio-user686> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<studio-user686> and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<andrericss> Anyone knows about an implementation of Ubuntu Studio true audio bypass and the best form to achieve less than 5 ms latency in real-time applications?
<OvenWerks> andrericss: What do you mean by "true audio bypass"?
<OvenWerks> less than 5 ms latency depends on a lot of things. Audio interface, CPU, irqs, kernel, etc
<OvenWerks> Also, which latency? Some people think latency is one way through jack others measure from audio in to audio out.
<OvenWerks> So if you are going audio in to audio out, probably a USB device will have trouble making it.
<andrericss> OvenWerks: I'm programming a guitar tuner to be used live. I refer to true bypass to the bypass from the P2 input to the P2 output without any type of computer software entering on the computer. I already had a USB soundcard but it is broken. What is the best approach to reduce latency by software?
<OvenWerks> if you want a true bypass in the guitar pedal sense, it would have to be hardware outside of the audio interface.
<OvenWerks> however, if all you are doing is using the computer for tuning, why does latency matter. Use a Y and send guitar straight to where ever and just use the audio input for the computer for tuning rather than going all the way through.
<andrericss> OvenWerks: The constarint is that I want a like a foot pedal behaviour, when activated the tuner mutes the guitar audio (breaks the audio chain) and when deactivated the tuner behaves as true bypass.
<andrericss> OvenWerks: Maybe an A/B selector can resolve.
<OvenWerks> Yes, it would act like a nice mute too if setting the guitar down
<andrericss> OvenWerks: Thank you very much!
<OvenWerks> no problem
<Sbur3> I have a 2TB USB key.  I can't recall if it was a USB 3.0 or a USB 2.0 key.  Is there a way to test it to know which technology?
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-11
<studio-user222> New to IRC in general so if I've got this way wrong, apologies. How would you go about getting a theatre production section included into the next update of UbuntuStudio? There are some worthy candidates: Linux Show Player, QLC+, and Praxis Live
<studio-user527> Guten tag brauche hilfe keine verbindung  kann ich nicht einrichten
<studio-user527> Keiner da
<DMRtech> Hi folks, whats up?
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-04
<h2837> hi there i just installed  ubuntu studio and the calendar is fucked up... in other language.
<h2837> an easy solution monsters
<h2837> ...
<h2837> why would there be an application called gigolo....
<OvenWerks> gigolo is probably no longer needed as all the file managers I know of handle the same job.
<h2937> happy to tell you all i managed to edit locale to fix my calendar
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-05
<studio-user588> ola
<Guest24539> hello eworld ?
<Guest24539> citrix on hdmi , anybody ?
<Guest24539> nm
<ErichEickmeyer> Guest24539: That seems like a question for the main #ubuntu channel.
<Guest24539> urrrrrrr
<Guest24539> yeah
<studio-user923> hola quien me puede ayudar con el grub entre win 10 y ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-06
<camotherapy123> Hi guys, on your website tour in graphics, the link for mypaint down the bottom seems to go to some sort of dodgy site. Could you please have a look at this for me before they dupe someone? Thanks
<camotherapy123> https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/graphics/
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-07
<OvenWerks> camotherapy123: Ya thats odd, it goes to a facebook page? private at that so I can't see it.
<OvenWerks> should be mypaint.org
<ErichEickmeyer> camotherapy123: Thanks for pointing that out. I fixed the URL and it points to the proper place now. Good catch!
<studio-user126> hello
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-08
<gem-cat> its been a long time since i a last installed lamp -everything looks different - is there a usable guide somewhere?
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-09
<studio-user242> dir
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-10
<goatia> anyone around to help?
<sinewav> maybe. what's the problem?
<goatia> sineway are you still around?
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-03
<Keres> hi
<Keres> i am trying to generate a MIDI arpegiator... keyword GENERATE. that means, no midi input. all the arpgeiators that i have tried require a midi input device with someone playing notes.
<Keres> it looks like alsa modular synth is what i need
<Keres> this PD thing doesn't work out of the box and crashes
<Keres> tried to compile alsa modular... first it tels me that i dont have asound
<Keres> then it tells me that i don't have jack.
<Keres> what is going on? seems like this app should be included in this distro.
<OvenWerks> which app?
<Keres> alsa modular studio
<OvenWerks> It appears not.
<OvenWerks> Not everything that is an audio or video or graphics app is included.... there does try to be one of everything though
<Keres> why does it say i dont; have jack installed?
<OvenWerks> just as an example, if drumgismo came with drum kits the iso size would double.
<Keres> clearly i am using jack
<OvenWerks> that is a good question. it may be that the depends is for jackd1 rather than jackd2
<Keres> is there a forum that deals with this issue?
<Keres> is there a distro specific package for alsa modular?
<OvenWerks> what is the package name?
<Keres> alsa modular synthesizer
<OvenWerks> oh, are you trying to build it?
<Keres> is there any other way?
<OvenWerks> the package you are probably looking for is libjack-jackd2-dev
<OvenWerks> when building packages on debian based distros, you generally need the packages for the lib that is libname-dev for building
<OvenWerks> I was pushing to have libjack-jackd2-dev included in the distro, I thought it made it.I guess not
<OvenWerks> too many people install libjack-dev which uninstalls half the audio packages :(
<Keres> so now it is this: configure: error: clalsadrv is required
<Keres> what is that?
<Keres> same problem?
<OvenWerks> That one does n't seem to be there at all
<OvenWerks> (that I can find)
<OvenWerks> BTW, I personally do not trust the software application and always install synaptic instead
<Keres> im using apt-get install whatever you say
<Keres> i got past the jack2-dev thing
<OvenWerks> atp-get is great
<OvenWerks> libclalsa-dev
<Keres> Unable to locate package libclalsa-dev
<Keres> that one is not in my lists
<OvenWerks> sorry libclalsadrv-dev
<OvenWerks> that is the lib for clalsadrv
<OvenWerks> it will probably install libclalsadrv2 as well
<Keres> hopefully this is all it needs.
<Keres> i have desperately needed a replacement for my windows softsynth for years
<OvenWerks> This is why I use synaptic, it has a nice search.
<Keres> it works under wine, spare MIDI
<OvenWerks> I am not the person to ask about synths... I am more guitar/bass/mandolyn based rather than kb
<Keres> checking for Qt4... no configure: error: cannot find Qt4 library >= 4.2
<OvenWerks> You may wish to ask what are good linux soft synths in #ardour
<Keres> well i am the guy who has to record you so, i need good tools
<OvenWerks> It is oof topic, but there are a number of people who do all electronic music too.
<Keres> i do both
<Keres> i have old tape machines
<OvenWerks> I play a little kb.... I have an old DX7, but I am far from being a synth conisour
<Keres> what is QT4?
<OvenWerks> QT4, is old. let me check
<Keres> i have been able to use ardor in realtime to process sounds with custom plugins in sunvox
<Keres> ardor is pretty nice
<Keres> my next task is to see if i can record multitrack with it using some behringer gear
<OvenWerks> libqt4-dev
<Keres> i just shelved an old Alesis XD32
<Keres> when you record mandolyn, do you use a mic or do you have a pickup installed?
<OvenWerks> I have both. I use the PU live, but I would like to try a ribon mic for recording... if I get that far
<Keres> yeah mics are great with the right pre-amp
<Keres> its all subjective tho
<Keres> you can get great sounds from really cheap gear
<Keres> or medi-ochre sounds from expensive stuff
<OvenWerks> My condencer mic is cheap, but sounds tinny to me. It is small diaphram. The ribon doesn't have the same high end but sounds more natural to me.
<OvenWerks> The manolyn pu actually sounds pretty good (for a stick on), but the preamp is key for that.
<Keres> well make gave me errors:
<Keres> _vocoder.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void M_vocoder::generateCycle()’: m_vocoder.cpp:298:52: error: incompatible types in assignment of ‘float’ to ‘fftw_complex’ {aka ‘double [2]’}
<OvenWerks> That is probably a c++99 to c++11 error
<OvenWerks> you can try using a cast
<Keres> will it crash the whole app or just that module?
<Keres> because i dont need a vocoder right now
<Keres> it would be cool to have one
<OvenWerks> I don't know in that case... if the build wants to build it all that would be a problem
<OvenWerks> yeah they are nice to have
<Keres> why o why.
<OvenWerks> For example a build all.
<OvenWerks> not knowing the sw at all, I can't tell.
<Keres> it  wont make install
<Keres> ok, so this app is off the list.
<OvenWerks> There may be a compiler or configure opyion that would fix it too.
<Thr0r> OvenWerks: & Keres: Hi. I'm going to rip off all my old CD's and store them on my computer. I was told to use Asunder to get the music and I am using Parole to play it. Is that a good choice of tools or is it just the same what one use to create a library of ones old music? Talking about quality in both end - the copying and playback. What do you use? You seem to have some knowledge when it comes to sound and quality.. I have Ubunt
<Thr0r> u studio 19.04 on the pc I'm using for that work.
<OvenWerks> both are as good as the underlying codec
<OvenWerks> Are you saving them as flac?
<Thr0r> No - Wav uncompressed..
<OvenWerks> that is as good as you will get for quality.
<OvenWerks> flac should be the same in less space, but I don't know if flac has metadata
<OvenWerks> ogg is lossy, but better than mp4 quality wise
<OvenWerks> ogg does have meta data for sure
<OerHeks> tons of compression settings in asunder
<Thr0r> Ok - I don't know either - just want to make sure it's the best quality. Want it to last "into the unknown future"..
<OerHeks> just test 3 songs in different settings
<OvenWerks> a wav is the same, bit for nit as what the CD has on it.
<Thr0r> ok.  And the tools I'm using is also ok? Asunder and Parole?
<OerHeks> asunder .. never tried something else, actually
<Thr0r> ok
<OvenWerks> seems ok, I would tend to use audacious for playback, but parol has never been a problem for me either
<Thr0r> ok thanks
<OvenWerks> parol is a video player, audacious is audio only and may have more options.
<OerHeks> mpv and clementine, are my players.
<OerHeks> there are differences in players, i selected on fast handling large collections
<Thr0r> Ok - I have taken notes of this advice and I will check them out.
 * OvenWerks doesn't a large collection :)
<OerHeks> 150k songs, maybe not that large ..
<studiobot> graziano_palamara was removed by: graziano_palamara
<OerHeks> and in those music folders hidden a ton of music clips ..
<Keres> is there anyone here who is good with PD??
<OvenWerks> probably not.
<Thr0r> It's really cool to go thru the old cd collection :) Lots of memories, and I even find CD's that my (now adult) children burned when they was small...
<OvenWerks> you may find a better responce on the LAU mailing list.
<Thr0r> And don't hit me with that Off Topic - I know it was
<Keres> yeah if you want to back up your CD's you use .wav
<Keres> .flac is pretty good tho... if i were just backing up some CD's from the 1990s i would just use that.
<Keres> ogg format is the best tho for portability
<Keres> ogg is incredible
<Keres> but ogg, you will notice the sound quality difference.
<Keres> ogg is more for like... programmers to put into game soundtracks
<Thr0r> Ok - I saw the .ogg files where really really small so something must be lost I figure..
<Keres> as far as players for ubuntu studio, i am using mvp
<Keres> vlc crashed on install here
<Keres> think it might work now, but not willing to crash other sound apps to test it.
<Keres> as far as rippers go... i havent used one in a while but an app called SoundJuicer comes to ming
<Keres> mind
<Thr0r> I checked out Audacious as player - it has a lot of settings i have to check out but so far I think Parole plays the songs best. On my system anyways. I'm using a samsung monitor with the sound there (it's no good) but I hear difference. Dire Straits/Love over Gold/ and the song Telegraph Road is a good song to test a thing or to with sound, especially the first minutes..
<Keres> no, i havent seen audacious
<Keres> the only thing i have done with media on here is firefox with tv.youtube.com into a live dsp effect
<Keres> and catching up on the HBO Chernobyl
<Keres> which... Parole failed in seeking back to where it crashed at so i installed mvp player
<Keres> but the ability to remix audio from a live source is awesome
<Thr0r> I will check this mvp player aswell - enjoy HBO "Chernobyl"
<Thr0r> ... mvp player is not in the Ubuntu SW shop
<Eickmeyer> !info gnome-mpv
<ubottu> gnome-mpv (source: gnome-mpv): simple GTK+ frontend for mpv. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 143 kB, installed size 657 kB
<Keres> mpv
<Keres> sorry was watching basketball
<Thr0r> ok - I'll Try.
<Thr0r> Sorry for bothering you guys with all my Q's but this Linux thing and ubuntu studio really triggered something in me which I should have done years ago. The music, the sound. There's alot(!) of applications in ubuntu studio - so just be prepared for more Q's :)
<Thr0r> Hmm.. Some say MPV is malware, some say it should not be listed, some like it.. I don't know. This is info from the Ubuntu shop..
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-04
<studiobot> MeekAndroid was added by: MeekAndroid
<Thr0r1> Hello! I really enjoy my Newly installed Ubuntu studio and Xubuntu. But as I am using it I find it difficult to "hit" the borders of some windows opened in order to resize them - especially the corners. I use too much time trying to hit the  borders/frames in order to adjust them. Is there some kind of "sensitivity" slider I can use? I have tried the ones under "Mouse and Thouchpad".
<Thr0r1> ...And why am I now suddenly "Thr0r1" here? used to be just "Thr0r"..
<Thr0r> ..now my nick is correct atleast. Did anyone read my Q about my problems hitting the frames of windows in order to adjust them? espescially the corners.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Really, it is all dependent on the theme you're using. I, personally, am having no trouble whatsoever. If lowering your mouse sensitivity doesn't help, try a different theme (in the Apperance settings).
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: Ok... I'm using Greybird right now because I like it and it looks like XUbunu I find.. But his thing is driving me crazy. Hope you will be here later because I am working on some music player issues now..
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: That's one of the reasons I chose Materia for Ubuntu Studio's default. The team had concern about Graybird's grabbability, for lack of a better term.
<Eickmeyer> Our theme prior to 19.04 was Numix, which didn't have a dark variant and we were maintaining it ourselves.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Oh - understand.. There is usually a reason for everything - thanks for informing me..
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: You're quite welcome.
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-05
<Thr0r> I am ripping off all my old cd's and building a library and playlists. That work goes just fine using Asunder CD ripper witch I got a  tip to use here.. But I also have alot of .wma files and itunes .mp4 files on my old win7 HD and alot of them will not play in any of my players..  Audacious gives no error, just starts and stop, Parole says “GStreamer backend error (The stream is encrypted and decryption is not supported)”  - S
<Thr0r> ome .wma files works just fine though.. Any point in trying to get them decrypted in some player?
<M_aD> Thr0r: sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OvenWerks> Thr0r: I use the Moheli Theme which has even bigger grabbers (I think) I use the Numix style on top of that for a more obvious active window indication.
<M_aD> with that you pull in the multimedia codecs you need to play other files 'n stuff
<OvenWerks> That sounds right
 * M_aD calls it a day
<M_aD> chat later ;)
<Thr0r> M_aD: ok - thanks
<M_aD> yw
<OvenWerks> .wma is a container as is mp4, it is the actual codec in side that matters.
<Thr0r> OvenWerks: ok - I will try both the Theme and that from M_aD:  regarding the music - but I don't like to install everything without understanding what it is and that it is safe. But I have paid for all that music and I want it back..
<Thr0r> Will this ubuntu-restricted-extras allow all my players to play these encrypted music? I read about it and I have no problem installing it - just don't know how to use it and how it works..?
<Thr0r> btw -
<Thr0r> i
<Thr0r> Btw - iTunes is history now..
<Thr0r> sorry about the latest posting - keyboard issue....
 * OvenWerks has never used itunes
<Thr0r> Well - I did the install "sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras" but it did not help. Don't know how to use it really - if it is a new program or not...
<OvenWerks> not a new program, new codecs that other programs can use
<OvenWerks> I don't know how to tell if they are working or not.
<OvenWerks> using ffmpeg from the command line can pinpoint what codec the various parts of a file are encoded with though.
<Thr0r> ok - I get the same error in parole when opening .vma's
<OvenWerks> I have that as well as vcl and xine some things play on one but not others.
<Thr0r> ok - maybe there is another # channel in here somewhere with experts on this topic. But I have some really nice music I've paid for that I would like to have..
<OvenWerks> I understand that
<OvenWerks> I use mecoder to transcode things to work with my DVD player which is quite picky
<Thr0r> thanks for helping - now I will experiment with Themes and grabbing :)
<OvenWerks> I have noticed that when it starts it gives a lot of information about the encoding used in the original.
<OvenWerks> cool
<Thr0r> It's often the small things... But I'd hate to think that the fact that I'm not able to grab frames of windows in order to resize them and arrange them without using a minute to do it would be the thing that led med to not using Linux. I have never had that problem in Windows - ever. Have tried different themes and all, doesn't help. (Didn't find Moheli Theme..).
<OvenWerks> Thr0r: I am on 18.04, so maybe it has been dropped.
<Thr0r> ok.. maybe
<OvenWerks> I found it in settings->window manager->style->theme
<OvenWerks> I have always found themes confusing, There is window manager theme, And there is settings-> appearance->style and icon themes
<OvenWerks> some times the style makes no difference if the main theme does it all... also some of the gnome applications take over the window decorations with really (in my opinion) horible internal theming. The push has been towards a "phone like" experience (no thank you) so that people who have used a phone will feel at home. That is great for browsing with one window at full screen, but for some one
<OvenWerks> doing work with as many as 10 windows per screen (and four work spoaces with as many windows each)...
<OvenWerks> really, I need to know which window has focus and be able to move and resize easily.
<OvenWerks> windowing originally started with all these features (see the original motif windows) where the window handles were all separated and plainly visible.
<OvenWerks> and has gone to harder to use from there so it can be more like windows or mac.
<Thr0r> I totally aggree! Much is going into getting it look fancyer....  But - Yess! Window manager > Style - I Find it and it's much better. There is even Greybird-accessibility, maybe that is where I am now at my age that I need that. Thanks!
<Thr0r> ..and I'n not thaaaat old...
<OvenWerks> I get to say I am in my 50s.... for one more year :P
<Thr0r> I have 5 more 8-) oldie
<Thr0r> Anyways thanks so much for help - It will help in my daily work trying to get the music to play..
<OvenWerks> your welcome
<M_aD> Well, i kinda explained what ubuntu-restricted-extras pulls in :)
<studio-user014> #ubuntu-nevada
<studio-user014> #ubuntu-nevada -help
<Eickmeyer> studio-user014: Try using /join before that?
<studio-user014> Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> yw
<studio-user014> Is there a man page or help for commands here? (Sorry. I'm new)
<Eickmeyer> studio-user014: http://ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html turned up in a web search.
<studio-user014> Thanks, again. I did a "man irc"
<studio-user014>  But, it doesn't show command structure ("/")
<Eickmeyer> It's not going to.
<DPeer2000> Hmmm... I thought my "nick" was studio-user014
<Mondo> test
<Mondo> Hmmm... Nickserv says it's registered, but still lets me use it. Interesting
<M_aD> since this isn't Ubuntu Studio related please /join #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<Mondo> Sure thing.
<Mondo> Nobody is awake at Ubuntu-Nevada. Could you help with a sound problem in Studio, Eickmeyer?
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: What's up?
<Eickmeyer> M_aD could possibly help too.
<M_aD> depends
<Mondo> I did something to my Ubuntu Studio and killed the sound
<Mondo> No sound from Rythmbox, browser, etc... :(
<Eickmeyer> Well, what did you do?
<Mondo> Yesterday I added Clam and it found a couple of files in an old folder that I quarantined. Autoscan last night found nothing.
<Mondo> \This morning I added KeePassXC just before I noticed the lack of sound.
<Eickmeyer> Hmmm...
<Eickmeyer> !sound | Mondo, try these steps before we delve deeper
<ubottu> Mondo, try these steps before we delve deeper: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Mondo> Thank you. I'll go through all that
<Mondo> OK. So, I did some troubleshooting as suggested on the SoundTroubleshooting page and even aplay doesn't work. However, the top of the page says, "As of 2012, much of the information on this page is outdated. Please refer to the official sound debugging guide" so I'm not sure it works like it's supposed to in Studio. I went to the referenced Ubuntu\Support page. But, it's just several screens of advertising. No joy, yet.
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: Try opening Ubuntu Studio Controls and click "Stop Jack". That should get things back to normal if you have started Jack for whatever reason.
<Eickmeyer> You /may/ have to restart whatever applications you have running that play sound.
<Mondo> Nothing. I rebooted earlier. Should I reboot again, after stopping Jack?'
<Eickmeyer> Shouldn't need to.
<Mondo> QasMixer says it
<Mondo> 's 100%
<Eickmeyer> Open pavucontrol and see what's going on there.
<Mondo> Control settings are at 100
<Eickmeyer> But what is the audio card selected?
<Mondo> PS: no sound through headphones, either
<Eickmeyer> If it says "dummy" then that helps us know what's going on.
<Mondo> I aplay -l shows the following:
<Mondo> As of 2012, much of the information on this page is outdated. Please refer to the official sound debugging guide
<Mondo> Damn... can't paste that here?
<Eickmeyer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mondo> I pasted into paste.ubuntu.com
<Mondo> Can you see it?
<Eickmeyer> Paste the link here.
<Mondo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ytK6n6nvd9/
<Eickmeyer> Ok, alsa looks fine. Try typing "pulseaudio -k" in a terminal.
<Mondo> as root?
<Eickmeyer> No. Never as root.
<Mondo> OK. Troubleshooting page said one test didn't work unless root.
<Mondo> exiting root now
<Mondo> That didn't give any results. Still no sound.
<Eickmeyer> Open pavucontrol.
<Eickmeyer> Make sure it's sending audio to the correct output.
<Eickmeyer> In this case, your analog output.
<Mondo> Output device is Port: Analog Output and Port Speakers
<Eickmeyer> Ok. What are you using to test audio?
<Eickmeyer> What application?
<Mondo> RhythmBox
<Mondo> youTube
<Mondo> The center test in terminal
<Eickmeyer> Ok, let's not do anything browser-based. Restart rhythmbox and try playing something again.
<Eickmeyer> Reason: You have to fully restart anything that plays audio (including browsers) to test the audio from that application. But, I know you're connected to IRC via web, so that would defeat the purpose.
<Mondo> It's playing. No sound. BTW, when I plug the headphones the PAVcontrol acks
<Eickmeyer> Try rebooting. I'm out of ideas.
<Mondo> Studio doesn't seem to have an IRC program. Did I miss it?
<Mondo> Rebooting now
<Mondo_> Back now
<Mondo_> What was the terminal command for center test?
<Eickmeyer> I don't know that.
<Eickmeyer> Try rhythmbox.
<Mondo_> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Mondo_> hello? I didn't quit... :(
<Eickmeyer> No, your old browser session timed-out.
<Mondo_> OK
<Mondo_> RhythmBox no joy; VLC also no joy
<Mondo_> Looks like I'll have to wipe/rebuild?
<Eickmeyer> Normally, there's no reason.
<Eickmeyer> Which version of Ubuntu Studio are you using, and have you added any extra repositories?
<Mondo_> "Normally", unless you're a noob!
<Mondo_> 18.04 with back ports
<Eickmeyer> Ok, good.
<Eickmeyer> No KXStudio?
<Mondo_> No
<Eickmeyer> Good.
<Eickmeyer> I'm kindof at a loss. I was hoping OvenWerks was here since he has a few more tricks up his sleeve than I do.
<Mondo_> I tried KX and AV. Couldn't get either to configure well.
<Mondo_> OK. Thanks for all your help
<Eickmeyer> Try #ubuntu
<Eickmeyer> "/join #ubuntu"
<Mondo_> I'll check back later and look for OvenWorks
<Mondo_> OK
<Eickmeyer> There's people active in #ubuntu now.
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio | Mondo_, here's our policy on KXStudio
<ubottu> Mondo_, here's our policy on KXStudio: KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> Just FYI.
<Mondo_> #ubuntu is VERY busy right now
<Mondo_> I can't get it
<Eickmeyer> Mondo_: Just post your question, and explain you did the steps in !sound.
<Mondo_> Yes, Eickmeyer, I saw that when I d/l
<Mondo_> OK
<Mondo_> What's "!sound"?
<Mondo_> man page?
<Eickmeyer> That's the ! command I used to show you the initial troubleshooting steps.
<Eickmeyer> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Eickmeyer> Mondo_: is it not letting you join?
<Mondo_> Ah! Koolio. Thanks, again!
<Mondo_> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-unregged] You have been redirected to a notice-only channel
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, you might need to register.
<DirtyEar> Hi everybody. I want to run the "X Air Edit" software to use the Behrniger XR18. I cannot conect the Behringer with my PC. Do you have any idea of how can I Fixed it?. Thanks for any help!
<Eickmeyer> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Mondo_> lot of join attempts right now
<Mondo_> OK. Trying freenode
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: I've only been able to get that to work via network.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer thanks to answer!. I have connected the behrnigher withe the ethernet cable
<Mondo_> I have a Behringer Xenyx X1832 that I'm hoping to be able to use
<DirtyEar> The "program" opens but never shows me ip or something
<Eickmeyer> Mondo_: I have a Behringer UMC404HD that works perfectly. Tell me how the X1832 works for you. That should work via Jack.
<DirtyEar> I had an UMC404HD and works perfectly!
<Mondo_> once I get things running I'll let you know
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: You might have to manually enter the IP. You said it's an XAIR 18?
<DirtyEar> Now I have the behringer XR18 and it sounds and everything, but the software X AIR EDIT does not run
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer
<DirtyEar> If you could help to do it, I will do! thanks bro!
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: I find it odd that it doesn't run. I never had an issue. Did you try running it from a terminal and see what it says?
 * Eickmeyer has used X32s via the X Edit app
<DirtyEar> No. I just double click the file I downloaded from the Behringer webpage
<Eickmeyer> Right. Try right-clicking the folder it's in, click "Open Terminal" and type the name of the app.
 * Eickmeyer is on the wrong computer right now, might have to switch
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer, thanks!
<DirtyEar> I did waht you said, it shows me, orden does not found (but in spanish)
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: I'm going to give it a shot. Hang on.
 * Eickmeyer is on the right computer now
 * Eickmeyer is running 19.04
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: I just tried it and had no issues. I'm running v1.5 64-bit.
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, I don't have an X-AIR to test it on.
 * Eickmeyer would love to have one!
<Eickmeyer> d'oh
<DirtyEar> Hi. Excuse me I lost eh internet connection
<DirtyEar> I tried to run in console
<DirtyEar> Shows me. X-AIR-Edit: does not found the order
<DirtyEar> Some other idea?
<DirtyEar> How can I connect the XR18 manually?
<DirtyEar> Hi. Excuse me I lost the connection again
<DirtyEar> Some idea about how to connect manually the Behringer XR18?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: You were having difficulty even getting the app to run last we were able to communicate.
<DirtyEar> Hi Eickmeyer, thanks a lot bro.
<Eickmeyer> I just tried it and had no issues getting it to launch.
<DirtyEar> I have the app working, it's running but it does not recognize the mixer
<Eickmeyer> Connected via USB or network?
<Eickmeyer> The only way I've ever been able to get the X32-Edit app to work is via network.
<DirtyEar> I tried in windows 10 and the mixer sohws automatically. But in ubuntuStudio does not show me anything
<DirtyEar> Network connection
<Eickmeyer> Did you click on "Setup" and try to auto scan?
<Eickmeyer> "rescan" in setup
<DirtyEar> I am listening to music right now
<DirtyEar> Ok
<Eickmeyer> Moreover, I'm talking about inside the X-Air app.
<DirtyEar> I click on setuo
<DirtyEar> then click on rescan but it does not show me any adress or mixer
<Eickmeyer> (BTW, this goes outside of the scope of Ubuntu Studio, so this is help as a courtesy since I'm familiar with the app)
<Eickmeyer> Are you connected to the mixer via its access point or is it connected to your wifi?
<DirtyEar> Excuse me about that. May you give me the correct "room" or something. ANd once again thank you for your help. I really apreciatte it
<Eickmeyer> The only real help you're going to get is from Behringer since it's their app, but I'll help as far as I know how.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, this isn't Ubuntu Studio's fault if it doesn't work.
<DirtyEar> I use the Ethernet option and conect directly th mixer with the pc through LAN wire or cable
<Eickmeyer> Ok, do you know the X-Air's IP address?
<DirtyEar> Bro excuse me once again the internet
<DirtyEar> Really sorry
<DirtyEar> 14:10:19) Eickmeyer: Ok, do you know the X-Air's IP address?
<Eickmeyer> Still here.
<DirtyEar> I supose 192.168.1.1, is it?
<Eickmeyer> Probably, try it. Assuming it's in access point mode.
<DirtyEar> How can I now the IP?
<Eickmeyer> Well, the other thing is that your computer can't be connected to any other networks, at least from what I can ascertain. https://behringerwiki.musictribe.com/index.php?title=4._Network_Connection
<DirtyEar> Do I have to put in acces point and try to enter with my cellphone?
<Eickmeyer> That I don't know. I'm just familiar with the app, but never operated an XR18 myself. I'm more of an X32 guy.
<Eickmeyer> What I just linked there has just about everything you can know about how to connect.
<DirtyEar> I like the x32 but I just had money to the XR18, but of course I still working to save money for the X32
<Eickmeyer> Right, I don't blame you. I wish I had an XR18 myself. I used to operate X32s nearly daily.
<DirtyEar> Yes, I see some "tips" to wok with the mixer
<DirtyEar> I see. You have the oportunity to play with X32 almost every day
<Eickmeyer> Used to, until mid-December.
<DirtyEar> I just used it 2 times and it is very great!
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer, new things comes every day!
<Eickmeyer> Yep!
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer I will try waht the link said. If i have some issue, is it right if I post here what I get?
<Eickmeyer> You can, but I can't guarantee I can help you since I have nothing to test on.
<DirtyEar> Do not worry about it, I am very grateful for your help. Thanks a lot Eickmeyer!
<Eickmeyer> Quite welcome. :)
<DirtyEar> Great!
<studio-user952> Are you still on, Eickmeyer?
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: My time is limited. What's up?
<Mondo> Just wanted you to know that my no sound issue is only in Studio. Works fine in Mont.
<Mondo> *Mint
<Mondo> You go. I'll check in tomorrow and maybe someone else has some ideas...
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: I'd still check in #ubuntu if I were you. Ubuntu Studio /is/ Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> Aside from Jack and installed software, there's no real difference.
<Mondo> Yes. I couldn't get in there today. I'll try them first in the morning.
<Mondo> Thanks, again, for all your help! :)
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: sorry I was away... but "Home directory not accessible: Permission denied" sounds like someone is trying to run something as sudo or su something. Certainly a permitions problem.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: we already determined he was in root mode. Didn't matter what he tried, though.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: once you start jack in root (or some other direct to alsa application) the device is locked period.
<OvenWerks> need to reboot at the very least
<Eickmeyer> Gotcha. Sounds like he followed an instruction in the wiki incorrectly.
<Eickmeyer> He did reboot, but couldn't get anything working.
<OvenWerks> anything in audio does not need nor should ever use root.
<OvenWerks> audio is always userland
<Eickmeyer> Right, that's one reason I said "never as root".
<OvenWerks> The secret command is: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> (all one line
<OvenWerks> and paste the output
<OvenWerks> It (just like aplay/record -l) displays all the devices but it also shows what process is using the device and who the user is.
<Eickmeyer> If we were to make that a ! command, what would we call it?
<Eickmeyer> I mean, for the channel here.
<Eickmeyer> Seems extremely useful and something I'd forget easily.
 * OvenWerks has a file with just that command line in ~/Documents/Audio/ :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-06
<OvenWerks> you could call it adevices
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: we could also add that file to /usr/bin/
<OvenWerks>  In Studio... but that would not help with someone trying to get help in another flavour :)
<Eickmeyer> I mean, we could have it tell the user in here: To help us further assess your audio problem, please type this into a terminal (minus the quotes), and !paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com: "cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh"
<Eickmeyer> So, maybe something like !ubuntustudio-adevices
<OvenWerks> sure
<Eickmeyer> Ok
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-adevices is  To help us further assess your audio problem, please type this into a terminal (minus the quotes), and !paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com: "cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh"
<Eickmeyer> Ok, I'm sure someone like hggdh will get on that.
<OvenWerks> Note, it does rely on jackaudio.org being alive ...
<Eickmeyer> Hehe...
<Eickmeyer> Nothing like wget erroring out with a 404.
<OvenWerks> And I was wrong, it does not give the user who is using a device, does give the process name and PID
<OvenWerks> mine says: used by: jackdbus (PID 1564)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: A lot of my code came from that file.
<Eickmeyer> Nice.
<Eickmeyer> I'd run it, but I'm (ashamedly) on a Windows box at the moment.
<OvenWerks> it would probably have difficulty running there
<Eickmeyer> Haha! You think? XD
 * OvenWerks own perspective is that native windows applications are in the same boat...
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: wxl came up with this idea for it: To help us further assess your audio problem, please type this into a terminal (minus the quotes): "cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh | pastebinit"
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-adevices is To help us further assess your audio problem, please type this into a terminal (minus the quotes): "cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh | pastebinit"
<OvenWerks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ymk8SJd5qH/
<Eickmeyer> It works!
<OvenWerks> That seems to work. Unfortunately, I can just copy paste the whole thing, I have to copy paste each line separately
<OvenWerks> *cant
<Eickmeyer> That's odd. Why?
<OvenWerks> So the " part is needed.type"
<OvenWerks> It may be because I am using a text only irc client.
<Eickmeyer> Runs from a terminal? That might be why.
<OvenWerks> irssi is my client.
<Eickmeyer> Ah, yes. That's why.
<OvenWerks> anyway, it works
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
<Thr0r>  Hi! I'm using a Philips "smart-TV" (not so smart anymore..) as monitor and to play music from. 58". '*Ubuntu Studio 19,04. And the sound settings are "Build in Audio" in the regular sound settings menu under "configuration" I set it to  "Digital Surround 5.1" (HDMI) Output" because I find that the most pleasant sound. Still not satisfied, I know the TV has capable sound.. Then I find in Audacios player an Equalizer but I'm having
<Thr0r> trouble adjusting it properly. What is the Ideal settings there? ...all is set to 0 now. Any ideas? I play all from Classical to modern music..
<Thr0r> ..sorry for long post but I find it better than posting 10 times...
<OvenWerks> wow, Thr0r I am assuming that the source material is stereo?
<OvenWerks> So pulse has to convert stereo to surround in some way.
<OvenWerks> it may not do so in the very best way.
<OvenWerks> While audacious may have eq I do not know if it does anything more than eq left and right front if that is all it is sending to pulseaudio.
<Thr0r> Yes - Stereo - It's ordinary CD's and the laptop is Asus X53Z
<OvenWerks> so it would seem that the conversion to 5.1 is less than wonderful.
<OvenWerks> I do not know how pulse does that and not having anything more than stereo equipment I can't experiment either.
<OvenWerks> I think there is a #pulse or #pulseaudio irc channel where they should at least be able to tell you what pulse does in your situation. Does Pulse tell the app that the output is 6 channel, or does it do all it's own conversion? Can audacious convert to 5.1? I don't know.
<Thr0r> It's not wonderful - but  I don't understand all this. I regret giving away my Pioneer home theater stereo with all kinds of connections - Optical and all..  Sound was great from PC..
<Thr0r> Ok - do you think it is better to use the old audio cable (Sound in/out) than HDMI? That's what I used on my old Pioneer stereo..
<OvenWerks> If you are starting with stereo content, converting it to 5.1 is not easy. I don't know if there are standard ways of doing so or what they might be.
<OvenWerks> digital hsould be fine. It seems to be the conversion process from 2 to 6 channels.
<OvenWerks> can you set your hdmi to stereo out? does it sound any better?
<Thr0r> Well - Yes. It sounds different, but not better...
<Thr0r> I guess there is not answer to this either. I will have to experiment - and maybe buy myself one of these new wireless speakers..
<OvenWerks> I wonder if the audio is being forced to be 48k and the src is not very good
<OvenWerks> for sure I am probably not much help in this case
<OvenWerks> Thr0r: does this page help at all? https://lichtmetzger.de/en/2014/04/22/better-stereo-to-5-1-upmix-on-linux-alsa-asoundrc/
<Thr0r> Yeah - It's an old laptop aswell. Maybe I'm asking for miracles here. You are always helpful - It's just me wondering about too much. I have more Q's to come :)
<Thr0r> I'll have a look at that
<Thr0r> When I listen to ie "Blood, Sweat & Tears - Spinning Wheel" - it doesn't give me the kick it used to with this sound. Surely not Ubuntu studio's fault - but I would like to get it better and I like experimenting.
<OvenWerks> my guess is that with only the left and right speakers working and no sub there would be less kick.
<Thr0r> yes..
<Thr0r> I have 2 questions more for tonight - are you up for it or are you all busy?
<Thr0r> I have 4 workspaces on my ubuntu. Is there a way to display all 4 at the same time on one monitor? I have a 58" monitor and I want to see all workspaces in a "split view". I got an answer from a nick "TJ-" or something but did not help much. -"  He/She suggested to have a look at "apt list '*wm' "?
<OvenWerks> I do not think that is possible, at least not with xfce. However, just using one workspace and sizing the windows to fit would seem to do the same thing. Depending on your monitor resolution...
<OvenWerks> you could set the default text size smaller if needed.
<Thr0r> Yes - sure - but that's the old days - lots of windows in one place. When there is workspaces in linux I don't really see the problem showiing them all at once in one screen.. They would have to some kind of minimized of course but you could see what is happening in each of them and then switch to the one you want..
<Thr0r> Power management Ubuntu Studio 19,04: There are only 3 options in "Lid closed" - Switch off display, Suspend, Lock Screen. I want a "Do nothing". So when I close the lid of laptop it acts like before and I don't have to login again or anything. I put my laptop away and use a wireless keybord, mouse and a TV as monitor. Is this a request/Requirement I have to file somewhere? This option was available in Win7.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: "Switch off display" is the closest thing you're going to get there, which is the same as "do nothing" except it simply turns off your display's backlight.
<Eickmeyer> (which your display likely does anyhow under Win7).
<Thr0r> "Switch off display" does what it says yes - but it also switches off my external display - TV monitor. It might have to do with that monitor being connected using HDMI and not VGA plug? I did not have this problem in Win7 but back then I used VGA plug probably..
<Thr0r> I should maybe ask this in #Ubuntu channel - probably the same on all?
<OvenWerks> Thr0r: that will be xfce specific.
<OvenWerks> While I can think of a way around it... it is not easy
<OvenWerks> The lid close signal likely goes through one of the /dev/input/event* files
<OvenWerks> so it should be possible to make a program that grabs the lid close signal and forgets it :)
<OvenWerks> who knows maybe it is possible to use the lid close as a desktop shortcut.
<Thr0r> Ok  - It is kind of irritating if I or someone else closes the lid a little to much - everything shuts off, Sound and all since it goes thru HDMI. This should be an option today when more and more use HDMI or other stuff.. wireless things. I think this should be a choice on the power saving options. But If you have a short-term solution - give it to me. You could maybe give input to the "developers" :)
<OvenWerks> I think it should be an option as well. If you want things like that to change you might ask on #xubuntu. some of the xfce devs stop by once in a while and may have a better solution
<Thr0r> Ok - Will do. As I often say , It's always those "little things"..
<OvenWerks> Thr0r: can you paste ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml?
<OvenWerks> I don't have a lid switch, but maybe changing the value for that in this file will do what you want.
<OvenWerks> ie, just because the gui doesn't offer none may not mean it can't be set that way
<Thr0r> Just pasted it : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SXfrmfcBkx/
<OvenWerks> huh, even more confused :)
<Thr0r> Oh? why?
<Thr0r> I've contacted #xubuntu now
<OvenWerks> I'm looking at my son's laptop now.
<OvenWerks> It appears that lid switch does not have a signal and instead it is used as sleep
<Thr0r> Oh ok.. This is a workaround from #Xubuntu: "you need to file a bug but as a temporary workaround you have 2 options: 1) use a different power manager 2) try logind.conf and ignorelidaction."
<Thr0r> Sleep is probably the "normal" thing to do when a lid closes - but When I am using an external Display (HDMI) it's kind of irritating and should not happen..
<OvenWerks> oh I agree wanting to work with the lid closed makes sense
<OvenWerks> like when docking
<Thr0r> Kind of - I just have a wireless keyboard and a wireless mouse on my desk - the laptop is stored away
<OvenWerks> The thing is when I look at "other" power managers the package description " Its philosophy is to completely hide these complex tasks and only show some settings important to the user." doesn't give me much hope
<Thr0r> #Xubuntu says : "Power Manager 1.4.4 has "do nothing" option."  As I can see The Power Manager 1.6.1 which is in Studio has not....
<OvenWerks> (the above is from the mate power manager, but gnome and others say the same
<OvenWerks> I have power manager 1.4.4 here and there is no "do nothing" option here
<Thr0r> ok - So someone is not telling to whole story then....
<OvenWerks> they may not know... or there may be a hw thing here
<Thr0r> ..and you actually have lid also? ..no desktop but laptop?
<OvenWerks> this machine is a laptop
<Thr0r> ok
<OvenWerks> I login to my irc through another machine so my nick stays put
<OvenWerks> This my son's machine. the machine downstairs is a desktop
<Thr0r> OK - It is strange that one has to spend time on these kind of issues that should just work all the time - it's 2019.. I have much work to do other than being bothered with Operating systems. DOS, Os/2, Unix, Linux - Done them all but all have faults..
<Thr0r> + windows
<Thr0r> ..Something just closed my whole IRC session here - so all written in here is lost. But thanks for your help
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, hi
<HiDeHo> do you use ubuntu studio yourself
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Hi!
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<HiDeHo> cool
<Eickmeyer> I lead this here project. :)
<HiDeHo> i am usually using linux mint
<HiDeHo> or puppy linux on my other pc
<HiDeHo> just found thsi laptop with us 16.04 on it
<HiDeHo> forgot i had it
<Eickmeyer> BTW, we have #ubuntustudio-offtopic for non-support stuff.
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, what DAW does studio have appart from audacity
<HiDeHo> i see
<HiDeHo> you think i should go there
<Eickmeyer> Audacity, IMO, isn't really a DAW. Ardour is probably the best, IMO.
<HiDeHo> atm
<HiDeHo> cool
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Nah, you're asking Studio questions.
<HiDeHo> cool
<HiDeHo> i wish there was a linux mint studio but there is not
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks, one of our developers (also in here), is also an Ardour dev.
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, i used to have a macbook pro several years ago so daw was garageband
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, the stuff we do isn't really within Mint's scope.
<HiDeHo> since then i have had older laptops that canr run daw that well
<Eickmeyer> Yep, same, garageband.
<HiDeHo> i miss my macbook pro that got stolen
<Eickmeyer> The nice thing about Ardour is it's cross-platform and I know of two projects that derive from it: Harrison Mixbus and Waves TracksLive.
<HiDeHo> so i have been using audacity in the meantime
<HiDeHo> cool
<Eickmeyer> In TracksLive's case, it's derirved from Ardour 4, and is only meant for multitrack recording.
<HiDeHo> does Ardour have drums, instruments, wirk with midi keyboard etc like garageband
<Eickmeyer> But, if you like the rich analog sound, Harrison Mixbus is the way to go for post-production.
<M_aD> Ardour doesn't ship those by default HiDeHo
<M_aD> afaik
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, Audacity does multitrack recording too
<Eickmeyer> Well, Ardour utilizes several audio plugin formats, which are all included in Ubuntu Studio, so it's capable.
<HiDeHo> what kind of daw is it then
<HiDeHo> daw should have all that built in
<M_aD> http://ardour.org/
<Eickmeyer> M_aD: It does MIDI recording.
<HiDeHo> after all that is what a daw is meant to be for
<M_aD> Eickmeyer: roger that
<HiDeHo> so i cant record my guitar
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: There's also QTractor that does MIDI tracking reallyl well.
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: It can record live.
<HiDeHo> ubuntu studio failed source file cant be read
<HiDeHo> what the
 * Eickmeyer has to jet to get his son ready for school/himself ready to take the body to the bus stop
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: ?
<HiDeHo> thats 18.04
<HiDeHo> just message that flashed up
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Is that trying to download or upgrade??
<HiDeHo> will try again
<HiDeHo> never upgrade ubuntu its not designed to
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: That's not true.
<HiDeHo> its always best to download and reinstall
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: That's Mint. Ubuntu is designed to go from LTS to LTS.
<HiDeHo> even debian rolling release os does dot do a full reinstall of new os
<HiDeHo> it rolls over too much old stuff
<Eickmeyer> That's Debian. Ubuntu is different.
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Okay, so you're trying to download the ISO from ubuntustudio.org/download?
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, ubuntu is not a rolling release
<HiDeHo> i know that
<HiDeHo> because it is not rolling never do internal updats
<HiDeHo> always install new
<Eickmeyer> I upgrade, no problems, but I also go latest-latest.
<Eickmeyer> That's why the "do-release-upgrade" tool exists.
<HiDeHo> trying the download again
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, with internal upgrade do you get the exact same os as a new full install
<HiDeHo> the do-release one
<Eickmeyer> Yes, but it doesn't remove anything already installed, and it leaves all of your configuration intact.
<HiDeHo> i just prefer lts
<Eickmeyer> LTS, by default only goes to LTS with do-release-upgrade.
<HiDeHo> so what if app versions are newer in the next lts
<HiDeHo> then it will leave the previous installed version??
<M_aD> they get upgraded
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Not an exhaustive list, but the release notes has some items: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio
<HiDeHo> so if it does not remove everything installed then if certian apps and stuff was removed from the next lts then it will be left?
<Eickmeyer> Then the Backports PPA gives you even newer items.
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, ok thanks if you have to go its ok
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: There's very little difference between 16.04 and 18.04 in terms of installed apps since that was during the 2-years of zero development for Ubuntu Studio.
<HiDeHo> why is that
<HiDeHo> so whats the best idea for me continue the download and new install or use do-upgrade
<Eickmeyer> Long, long story, but basically the lead at the time couldn't dedicate time and the only archive uploader at the time quit abruptly.
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, was that before you took the roll
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: That's up to you. If you're more comfortable, go with what I call "nuke/pave" which is when you destroy what you have and install brand-new.
<HiDeHo> thats what i am used to doing as i did not do much with this pc as it had problems which seem to be fixed now
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: And, yes, that was before I jumped-in. That happened March 2018 when I joined and got things moving again.
<HiDeHo> cool
<HiDeHo> thanks so much
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, you said you had to jet /go
<HiDeHo> and your still here
<HiDeHo> its all ok
<M_aD> he's always logged in
<M_aD> like me
<HiDeHo> around 19 min to download
<OvenWerks> Audacity is not a daw
<OvenWerks> Ardour is a daw, qtracktor is a tracker that will work as a daw
<HiDeHo> Audacity records multi tracks from interface, mic etc
<HiDeHo> thats all
<OvenWerks> Audacity is an audio editor
<OvenWerks> It can record also, but over tracking will not be lined up
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, an audio recorder and editor actually
<OvenWerks> they are different tools for different tasks
<HiDeHo> yes
<HiDeHo> ubuntu studio 18.94 64bit has failed 3 times to download
<OvenWerks> ardour does come with a generic set of plugins, one of which is a-fluidsynth. Studio has a reasonably good GM fs2 included.
<OvenWerks> how are you downloading it?
<HiDeHo> i am trying to download 18.04 lts yes
<M_aD> grab the torrent instead
<HiDeHo> the first time it gave a message saying the source file could not be red
<HiDeHo> na i bet there will be hardly anyone people torrenting
<OvenWerks> yeah either torrent or I use zsync
<HiDeHo> so it wont download fast if at all
<HiDeHo> no other torrenters = no download
<M_aD> HiDeHo: nope, pretty much people are seeding it
 * HiDeHo tryes torrent option 
<HiDeHo> oh ok cool
<HiDeHo> its active
<M_aD> first try then judge :P
<HiDeHo> how do you guys find US for music recording hobiest like me
<HiDeHo> yea i know
<OvenWerks> well... none of us are exactly like you...
<HiDeHo> i am just asking what its like
<OvenWerks> For example, I generally record only analog inputs and no synths or midi.
<OvenWerks> Ardour is a lot like protools
<HiDeHo> i have a need to do a multi-window video of me playing bass, guitar, ukulele etc in a track.
<OvenWerks> if you have used one the other will make sense
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, my only daw experience has been garageband when i had macbook pro
<OvenWerks> I would sugest blender
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, blender is that a video editing tool
<OvenWerks> blender alows good video editing.
<OvenWerks> it can also sync to jack and therefore ardour
<HiDeHo> cool so i can do multi window and merge videos etc
<OvenWerks> I would think so.but blender has a high learning curve
<HiDeHo> so can i record the video in blender and record the sound in ardour
<HiDeHo> record and mix etc
<HiDeHo> oh ok
<OvenWerks> for anything video you will need both audio tools and video tools
<HiDeHo> i just wnat something quick and easy to do a basic recording
<OvenWerks> kdenlive is supposed to be quite good too.
<HiDeHo> if not i will just either try to see what ardour can do and do audio only uploading to sound cloud
<HiDeHo> i have submitted a song i wrote to some people who are printing a song book, they liked my song so they are going to use it. i did a basic video on youtube so they could hear it
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, what DE does US have by default
<OvenWerks> xfce
<HiDeHo> woohoo thats my fave DE
<OvenWerks> lightweight, but modern enough to have everything in it
<HiDeHo> simple, light, clean, works. can bling it out and make if fancy if you want but why when its so efficient by default
<HiDeHo> exactly
 * M_aD remembers US using Gnome 2 way back :)
<HiDeHo> transmission is not showing the download speed and progress
<HiDeHo> just % of download
<OvenWerks> Studio switched to xfce when gnome 3 came out and would not run on many people's hardware
<HiDeHo> gnome 3 ad unity are bloated
<M_aD> yep, with 11.10 iirc
<HiDeHo> with mint i always used xfce
<OvenWerks> gnome session is still a pain in my opinion...
<M_aD> agreed
<HiDeHo> the best DE is and will always be gnome 2
<M_aD> was
<HiDeHo> lol
<OvenWerks> FVWM
<M_aD> gnome 2 doesn't exist anymore
<OvenWerks> well yes it does as a fork.
<HiDeHo> linux mint forked gnome 2 which is Mate DE
<HiDeHo> i know
<OvenWerks> right
<HiDeHo> linux mint worked hard to make the cinnamon DE indeopendant of Gnome 3
<M_aD> HiDeHo: Mint didn't fork it, Mate was forked by another guy
<HiDeHo> when gnome 2 eol i switched to xfce
<HiDeHo> ok
<HiDeHo> yea mint made cinnamon DE
<M_aD> yep
<M_aD> but we're going way offtopic here
<HiDeHo> the best os i ever used was ubuntu 8.04 and the Mint 9 that was built on ubuntu 8.04
<HiDeHo> oh sorry
<HiDeHo> so i am
<HiDeHo> i wish bit torent showed more of the download speed etc
<HiDeHo> its annoying
<M_aD> just join #ubuntustudio-offtopic for non US related stuff :)
<HiDeHo> its been sitting on 29% for 10-15 mins
<HiDeHo> yea ok
<HiDeHo> you guys are ok here
<HiDeHo> i am so going to like trying out US and see how it is for my music production needs
<HiDeHo> i always wanted to try it out but this laptop was giving issues when i set it up. i took out ram tried different chip and have 3gb running atm
<HiDeHo> how do you guys use US
 * OvenWerks has developers disese... once started developing... no time for music :P
<HiDeHo> lol
<HiDeHo> i want to get into recording my songs i have written. if the recording are nice then i want to put them out online spotify, itunes, etc
<M_aD> i do nothing with it actually at the moment, besides internet related things, watch a movie and listen to music
<HiDeHo> yea ok
<HiDeHo> cool
<HiDeHo> i wish kody had more local content for my country
<HiDeHo> kody is a great app
<M_aD> however, i made a demo or two once, sample based and played the pads/synths myself
<HiDeHo> cool what instrument(s) do you play. i play guitar, bass, ukulele, keyboard/piano, harmonica, kazoo, percussion, recorder i used to play saxophone and clarinet, when at school
<HiDeHo> oops this is more off topic
<M_aD> https://soundcloud.com/maik-ad/demoechoes  --> royalty free samples and the rest is done with Zynaddsubfx, Adour, LMMS.
<M_aD> done in Ubuntu Studio
<M_aD> https://soundcloud.com/maik-ad/demo-new-track
<M_aD> never finished them though
<Eickmeyer> Creativity Chat is allowed per the /topic.
<HiDeHo> cool thats nice
<HiDeHo> lol
<HiDeHo> well you have to make time to do it there is 24 hours in a day and its how you choose to use your time given
 * Eickmeyer is an audio engineer and records/mixes others using Ubuntu Studio along with providing live effects
<HiDeHo>  i have too much free time and i need to be more efficient with it
<HiDeHo> cool
<HiDeHo> so you are a professional using ubuntu studio cool
<Eickmeyer> Here's a band that uses Ubuntu Studio and Github to make their music: https://www.lorenzosmusic.com/
<Eickmeyer> They interviewed me for their podcast and were featured in Forbes (as was I after they interviewed me)
<M_aD> HiDeHo: there's one track on my profile that has been made with Logic Pro Express years ago on a old iMac. The rest of the songs have been made on a Playstation One and 2.
<HiDeHo> i hope this old pc can handle US 18.04
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Based on the specs you have, it should have no problem.
<HiDeHo> another 20min and still 29% download why transmission does not have download speed showing i dont know
<HiDeHo> wow playstation had DAW
<M_aD> i guess it also depends on your internet connection, download speed
<HiDeHo> also transmission does not show how many are seeding etc
<HiDeHo> it does too
<HiDeHo> i am certian transmission used to show that
<M_aD> nah, PS one had music creator and the PS two MTV's Music Generator
<M_aD> no real DAWs
<HiDeHo> ah music production games
<HiDeHo> are you german or something M_aD
<M_aD> from origin yes
<HiDeHo> your sound cloud music has german or duch news when its finished
<HiDeHo> lol
<M_aD> i used a adblocker so don't hear it
<HiDeHo> interesting sopftware updater has popped up in my studio 16.04 os
<HiDeHo> it has an update for ubuntu studio base
<HiDeHo> is that the bass os update for 18.04
<OvenWerks> during install you can dl updates but it doesn't install them till after
<HiDeHo> i mush not have adblocker installed atm
<OvenWerks> 18.04 is over a year old and so there are a number of updates.
<HiDeHo> i am still trying to download 18.04
<OvenWerks> ok..
<HiDeHo> transmission is not a good torrent client if it cant show people seeding and download speed.
<HiDeHo> i dont know how things are going atm
<Eickmeyer> !hwe HiDeHo: If you have hardware issues after installing, aside from the backports PPA, I recommend this
<ubottu> Eickmeyer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HiDeHo> guess i will have to leave my laptop on overnight
<Eickmeyer> er...
<Eickmeyer> !hwe | HiDeHo: If you have hardware issues after installing, aside from the backports PPA, I recommend this
<ubottu> HiDeHo: If you have hardware issues after installing, aside from the backports PPA, I recommend this: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: with transmision did you try right click on the download and select properties?
<HiDeHo> no
<HiDeHo> there is no right click menu
<OvenWerks> actually, the download bar should have time remaining and downloading from n peers followed by dl speed and upload speed
<HiDeHo> well it does not
<OvenWerks> does here.
<OvenWerks> transmission 2.92
<HiDeHo> http://i.imgur.com/ZniT4qq.png
<HiDeHo> see
<OvenWerks> http://imgur.com/40NBkNJl.png
<OvenWerks> thats what I have
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: which version of transmission?
<MondoCane> Is there and admin on?
<Eickmeyer> MondoCane: Define "admin"
<MondoCane> Hey. don't mean to bother you. Just looking for someone that can help with my nick
<MondoCane> I'm having trouble registering my nick with freenode. I'm registered with Ubuntu One as Mondo. But, Freenode keeps telling me my nick is not registered and when I try to register is says that the email is in use. So, I asked for a password reset and I'm not getting the email.
<Eickmeyer> !register | MondoCane
<ubottu> MondoCane: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<MondoCane> there's nobody on in #freenode
<Eickmeyer> Yes there is. Just be patient, someoene will get to you.
<HiDeHo> hi
<HiDeHo> again
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Hi!
<MondoCane> OK. Thanks.
<HiDeHo> software manager is asking me to upgrade to 18.04
<HiDeHo> pc froze
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: :/
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, the direct download is not working
<HiDeHo> for 18.04
<MondoCane> ubottu, I've gone through that (and failed). Seems that my nick on One is not usable on freenode (?)
<ubottu> MondoCane: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eickmeyer> MondoCane: Nobody in here can help with that. #freenode is your only option... and they left.
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: You can try directly from the horse's mouth: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/18.04/release/
<HiDeHo> i am using torrent
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I saw. I read the backlog between you, M_aD, and OvenWerks.
<HiDeHo> cool
<HiDeHo> thankfully when i had to reboot bittorrent had saved
<HiDeHo> so i continued
<HiDeHo> hpe that wil work ok adn not cause issues
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Cool. Out of curiosity (and if I can find a mirror close to you), where are you located?
<HiDeHo> New Zealand
<HiDeHo> there is a ubuntu server in my country or Australia
<Eickmeyer> Ah, getting late for you (or early, depending on your definition).
<HiDeHo> lol yes
<HiDeHo> i have 43% of download now
<HiDeHo> oh my is that really the time. i gtg get some sleep
<HiDeHo> shesh
<HiDeHo> i did it again lol
<HiDeHo> go lost in my pc and trying to get ubuntu studio.
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, software manager said i can upgrade to ubuntu 18.04 internally
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: I do it all the time. My wife has become pretty good at pulling me away so I don't get stuck.
<HiDeHo> its that or download from fresh
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: No, that's basically the same as "do-release-upgrade".
<HiDeHo> lol i am a bachelor
<HiDeHo> live by myself
<HiDeHo> yes i thought it was that
<Eickmeyer> I used to be able to pull all-nighters, then my body got old.
<HiDeHo> should i do it or wait to full install
<HiDeHo> when i pull all nighters is screws me up for work
<HiDeHo> you guys are great to help with things
<HiDeHo> i know the do-upgrade is easier but i want a fresh install since i have not done much in thsi old pc with my US os
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: I'd wait for the full install since that seems to be what you reallly want.
<HiDeHo> i just want all latest updates etc.
<HiDeHo> no old leftover stuff.
<HiDeHo> i am used to having to do that from past experiences and everything i need is on my other laptop and backup hdd
<HiDeHo> so its ok here
<HiDeHo> if this computer works better than the other one i will end up setting this as my main pc with al i need
<Eickmeyer> Perfect.
<HiDeHo> and ubuntu studio as my new main os with Puppy linux small install setup too
<HiDeHo> the other pc has 2gb ram dual core but it hangs too much with audacity, uploading to youtube etc
<HiDeHo> that all maxes out the cpu
<HiDeHo> even hechat, firefox, and playing music at same time maxed it out
<Eickmeyer> Bear in mind that 18.04 does not include Gimp 2.10 (if you care about that) because of a conflicth with MyPaint, which was removed beginning with 18.10 due to that conflict. Hopefully MyPaint's conflict will get sorted out before 20.04 (next LTS), and I've been seeing some progress on that front.
<HiDeHo> i will use that as a basic minimal pc for running puppy linux and songwords etc at a church service i help at
<Eickmeyer> Those circumstances are beyond the control of the Ubuntu Studio team.
<HiDeHo> lol i know that is it
<HiDeHo> oops i thought this what the -offtopic channel
<HiDeHo> i know
<HiDeHo> just sharing my ideas
<HiDeHo> ok thanks
<HiDeHo> off to get soem sleep before i have to get up for work
<Eickmeyer> Okay. Good night!
<HiDeHo> i dont have gparted installed here how can i check the hdd partition info etc
<HiDeHo> transmission says hdd full and i have 160gb hddd heer
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: From a terminal, lsblk
<Eickmeyer> Or df
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Ignore that.
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: df -h
<HiDeHo> oh i see the os has 20gb partition and i have a data partition i will need to start again and point he download to data
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Mondo's adevices: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B9Mf4DGwgQ/
<Eickmeyer> Looks like Jack might be blocking something?
<Eickmeyer> mondo: Usually, all it takes is a different approach. QASMixer shoud've shown the mutes, we probably skimmed over that.
<mondo> Interesting that it didn't. Glad that ioria thought to look at Alsa!
<mondo> Reboot shows things are holding. So, I'm GtG now!
<mondo> Many thanks, once again, Eickmeyer, for all your help yesterday!
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome. Have fun with the 1820, and let me know how it works!
<Eickmeyer> mondo:^
<mondo> Will do. BTW, I unplugged to while troubleshooting. Do you suspect it might have had something to do with my issue?
<Eickmeyer> mondo: Doubtful.
<Eickmeyer> Though, pulse might have tried to default to it.
<mondo> How do I check pulse for it's default?
<Eickmeyer> mondo: That's in PulseAudio Volume Control (pavucontrol
<Eickmeyer> )
<Mondo> Audio went silent and I had to reboot and set PCM as default in Alsa.
<Mondo> How do I set default to actually be default?
<Mondo> Or, is that a function in Ubuntu itself?
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: that's a function in Ubuntu itself.
<Eickmeyer> afaik
<Mondo> I found this: pacmd set-card-profile 1 output:analog-stereo
<Mondo> Rebooting now to test
<Mondo> BRB
<Mondo> Nope. Still getting "Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy"
<Mondo> AlsaMixer still needs to be changed manually. Grrr...
<Mondo> Back
<Mondo> What shall I check?
<Mondo> Speaker-test says device front:PCH is busy
<Mondo> Speaker-test says device front:PCH is busy. Then I set AlsaMixer and speaker-test is good.
<Mondo> Speaker-test says device front:PCH is busy. Then I set AlsaMixer and speaker-test is good.
<studio-user856> q
<M_aD> studio-user856: Hi, if you have a support question just ask and wait to see if someone responds
<M_aD> Mondo: internet issues?
<OerHeks> M_aD Mondo gets help in #ubuntu
<Mondo> No. Working with Ubuntu on sound issues. Requires reboot every change.
<Mondo> I guess I should leave the channel
<Mondo> Sorry 'bout that.
<OerHeks> Mondo, no problem
<Mondo> BFN ;)
<M_aD> OerHeks: ok, thanks for letting me know :)
<studio-user856> I find the edges of windows difficult to grab with a slick mouse pad. Is there a location where I can configure the border a little wider so that it's easier to grab the edges.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: in that paste no device is currently in use
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Good to know.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: any device that says "closed" is not being used
<Eickmeyer> studio-user856: That's completely dependent on the theme that is in use. Materia was chosen in 19.04 since it has decent grabbability (for lack of a better term).
<OvenWerks> studio-user856: if you go to settings->window manager->style
<OvenWerks> you can choose Moheli as the theme
<OvenWerks> Moheli gives the widest window handles I have found so far
 * OvenWerks has not played with Materia enough to know if it is similar
<studio-user856> grabbability is a great term ---- I see style  I'll try  Moheli  thanx for the help Eickmeyer & OvenWerks
<studio-user856> quit    Nice Best Studio distro I've used
<Thr0r>  studio-user856: I had the same problem. But now I use Theme GreyBird and Style Greybird-Accessibility. That works just great for me :)
<Eickmeyer> studio-user856: There's more coming which I'm going to be mentioning in a post today.
<studio-user856> Ok I will stay tuned
<studio-user856> Thanx Thr0r
<Thr0r> Moheli and GreyBird can't be combined for some reason - I like the Moheli  highlighting with Blue...
<OvenWerks> Thr0r: no I use moheli with Numix, though it works with others too. I like my focused window title bar to be a contrasting colour
<Thr0r> OvenWerks:  Ok. I'm quite happy with things now but the highlighting I kind of miss. I really think you could help this nick "Mondo" that is active in #ubuntu right now.. Sound issues..
<OvenWerks> Maybe later
 * OvenWerks is on his way out the door...
<Thr0r> ok..
<studio-user856> On a different note, I have an RP500 pedal that has a USB connection and a MSwin prog with dot net requirement for configuratiion and control. I'm aware that WINE can run MS stuff. I've tried and failed to implement this process. Any one experienced with this issue?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user856: Wine gets dicy with hardware driver/control, so chances are it won't work.
<studio-user856> I'm sure it's nit picky.  thanx
<Eickmeyer> yw
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: We did it that way because Ubuntu Studio 18.04 was released as non-LTS. The the only way we can give it that extra LTS-like support is with a backports PPA.
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: "man autojack" is a thing.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: :) I'm not enabling that PPA!
<Mondo> Yes!
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: I'm on a VPN 25 miles away; I dont' fancy a drive over to fix it if I do break it :D
<Mondo> Good. Don't crash your DAW...
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: That's fine.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: I'll do it when I'm in front of the PC
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Definitely only enable it if you are at the machine.
<Mondo> Definitely
<TJ-> Mondo: "yes" to PiTA being the HDMI default thing?
<Mondo> Abso-efing-lutely!
<Mondo> :D
<TJ-> Mondo: that's not our fault; the kernel discovers audio devices and gives each an index starting at zero. Because the HDMI audio device is attached to the GPU complex, and the GPU is one of the 1st devices needed and initialised, its associated Audio is always the first audio device discovered so gets index 0
<Mondo> k
<TJ-> Mondo: which is why we had to specifically add those id=X index=Y into the modprobe.d/ config
<Eickmeyer> BTW, while Ubuntu Studio doesn't run well (read: at all) in Virtualbox, I discovered it can run in GNOME Boxes nicely. Something about QEMU playing nice.
<Mondo> Interesting!
<Mondo> But, can you crash/repair it there?
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: probalby crash, but repair depends on what crashed.
<Mondo> Perhaps backup your VM before messing with it?
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: so should run fine in libvirt/QEMU then?
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: I'd think so.
<Eickmeyer> Boxes is just a libvirt/QEMU implementation, isn't it?
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: no idea, I don't touch Gnome
<Eickmeyer>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Mondo> Hahaha
<TJ-> Mondo: something else you could try, boot the system into recovery mode, drop to a root shell, and try the speaker-test :)
<TJ-> Mondo: recovery options are in the GRUB menu > Advanced list
<Mondo> OK. Does the Recovery Mode come on before drivers, etc.?
<Mondo> Because the Command Line boot that I did, apparently, did not.
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TgPmtR4jP8/ man autojack
<TJ-> Mondo: recovery mode boots into single-user mode, very restricted set of services
<Mondo> That's fine. I'll give it a try. Anything else...?
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: ok, thanks, so sounds like it could be implicated if some Jack thing is grabbing the PCH
<TJ-> Mondo: not that I can think of! need  24 hours sleep to let my brain recover from all the debugging we've done
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Correct, in which case clicking "Stop Jack" in Ubuntu Studio Controls would take care of it almost immediately.
<Mondo> Agreed!
<Mondo> I did a Stop Jack yesterday to no avail.
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: Which makes me think it's likely not autojack.
<Mondo> Me, too.
<Mondo> Thank you all for your assistance and patience through all of this!
<Mondo> Don't wait up for me. I'll check back tomorrow, if needs be.
<TJ-> Mondo: I've a nagggin feeling we've seen this before in regular Ubuntu
<Mondo> Hmmm...
<TJ-> I'll have to mull on it; I bet its in my IRc logs somewhere
<Mondo> They couldn't fix it over there.
<Mondo> That'd be kool
<Mondo> C'ya later!
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: Hello again! - Sorry to disturb you..  I have now ripped off all my CD's and all is stored safe on HD. Now I want to start with all my photos. I want to organize them and present them in a good way. Might I ask what is your preferred application to do that?
<Thr0r> Ubuntu studio 19,04
<Mondo> I know I wasn't going to come back until tomorrow. But...
<Mondo> Recovery mode in Terminal Emulation (as Mondo) Speaker-test failed
<Mondo> Recovery mode in XTerm (as Root) Speaker-test passed
<studiobot> marneu was added by: marneu
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Shotwell is included and organizes photos pretty well. I also like Digikam.
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: ^ Mondo
<Eickmeyer> nm
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  ok - thanks. Will check.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: strange :)
<Eickmeyer> Indeed.
<studiobot> <marneu> Can anyone help me/provide a helpful links for getting zyn-fusion running? I tried the repository-version and the github build script, but the repository does not contain the new GUI and the build script (which install the same base version as the repository) installs a version that keeps crashing Ardour.  … Seems to be the same issue
<studiobot> as this: https://github.com/zynaddsubfx/zyn-fusion-issues/issues/166
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: these things always turn out the something simple, in hindsight
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Since you might not be familiar, studiobot is our Telegram bridge.
<Eickmeyer> @marneau: We don
<Eickmeyer> 't provide zyn-fusion yet.
<Eickmeyer> Anything outside of the repos is not supported, so you're on your own.
<Eickmeyer> (our group isn't big enough to handle that)
<Eickmeyer> @marneu ^
<studiobot> <marneu> Ah, alright. Do you have a tip for where I could get some help with this?
<Eickmeyer> @marneu: What have you found in a web search? (I'm curious too)
<studiobot> <marneu> Well, there's that github issue and the build script. I tried installing the newer version (3.0.5) from source (i.e. without their install script), but tbh I don't really know how to install the files from https://github.com/zynaddsubfx/zynaddsubfx/releases … Installing from source is not my strong suit.
<studiobot> <marneu> Well, I guess I'm going to try reddit for now.
<Eickmeyer> @marneu: I was having the same problems in an attempt to officially package it for Ubuntu, so it's not just you.
<studiobot> <marneu> damn
<studiobot> <marneu> I also read that the debian maintainer of zynaddsubfx was AWOL?
<Eickmeyer> @marneu: Yeah, and he maintained a ton of other projects as well.
<HiDeHo> hi does US have anything like synaptic
<HiDeHo> i cant find anything
<HiDeHo> totyally supprised US does not come with VLC and a proper music player by default.
<HiDeHo> oh does US also now use snap packages and not ubuntu apt
<OvenWerks> sudo apt install synaptic
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, am i corect that US does not use the ubuntu repositories
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio uses the same repo as ubuntu xubuntu kubutu etc
<HiDeHo> snapd packages are a new thing not in ubuntu repos rioght?
<OvenWerks> The only different repo that can be added if you choose is the Studio backports
<OvenWerks> snapd packages are not a good idea for audio applications
<HiDeHo> ok what are the backports for.
<OvenWerks> backports are for versions of sw included in the next cycle after the one the user has installed
<M_aD> HiDeHo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<OvenWerks> I meant this one: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa
<OvenWerks> ok this one: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<M_aD> :)
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> M_aD, HiDeHo: ^
<Thr0r> The Ubuntu Studio 19,04 has support until January 2020 - Right? Do I get a notification to upgrade to next version to maintain support? ... and when will next version be available?
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Yes.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Though, it's generally a good idea to upgrade when 19.10 is made available and not wait until last minute to update.
<Eickmeyer> er, upgrade
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: Ok - I will - but would like to get some notification when it's available...
<OvenWerks> by the end of October 19.10
<OvenWerks> The sw upgrade utility will probably tell you as well
<Thr0r> ok Thanks
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  I kind of liked the " Rapid Photo Downloader" - That is installed with Ubuntu Studio. But the thing is that is does not  find any of my photos on my iPhone 5 ? ..any ideas?
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-07
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Probably compatibility issues between iPhone and Linux. Apple tends to keep their products locked tight as a drum.
<Thr0r> ok It's the same with music aswell...
<studiobot> <marneu> Question for the v1-suite: I had this issue https://discourse.ardour.org/t/solved-samplv1-drumkv1-synthv1-padthv1-no-gui-in-ardour/99813
<studiobot> <marneu> tried the fix and can now see the GUI if I add synthv1 as a plugin, but it doesn't actually produce any sound and I can't select it as an instrument for a new MIDI track.
<studiobot> <marneu> Solution from Reddit:  … "In there, turn on manual config, add one (mono) or two (stereo) audio outs, and click and drag from the green diamonds to the green tabs, to make it look something like [this screenshot(https://i.imgur.com/CCqpjdx.png). … Regarding not being able to add them as an instrument in the new midi track window, that'
<studiobot> s just the way it is because the developer of the vee suite didn't set it up 'properly' for that functionality. Just create an empty midi track and add it as a plugin, works fine."
<studiobot> <marneu> works. neat.
<studio-user474> helo
<studio-user474> join
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @marneu [works. neat.], Glad to see you got a solution. In the future, please post on askubuntu.com first BEFORE posting on Reddit, and then link to the question on askubuntu.com in your question on the subreddit. This way we can reference your question and the solution in the future. Reddit is a bad place for tech support. As s
<studiobot> uch, you broke Rule #2 in the subreddit.
<studiobot> <marneu> The only subreddit I know of with that rule is r/ubuntu. r/linuxaudio and r/ubuntustudio are MUCH more appropriate and either don't have that rule or hide it.
<studiobot> <marneu> Also, fuck stackexchange.com.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ohmy | @marneu
<ubottu> @marneu: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Don't let that happen again.
<studiobot> <marneu> ew.
<studiobot> marneu was removed by: marneu
<Eickmeyer[m]> The rule isn't hidden. It's the top stickied post. -_-
<HiDeHo> anyone recomend a good mp3 music player for ubuntu stgudio.
<HiDeHo> music library manager.
<HiDeHo> parole seems similar to VLC not good media library function.
<HiDeHo> hi al what webcam app does US come with.
<M_aD> <HiDeHo> anyone recomend a good mp3 music player for ubuntu stgudio. ---> i always install audacious
<HiDeHo> M_aD, ok. how is that compared to rhythmbox and deadbeaf
<M_aD> hard to tell but i like it more than rhythmbox. Try it and see :)
<M_aD> re webcam app, did you find it out already? If not, there's none insalled by default afaik but youcould pull in Cheese
<HiDeHo> i have used sop many over the years most os now ship with a generic media player like vlc, smplayer, parole that play all media but dont have a good media manager ability.
<HiDeHo> cheese has been the recomended app for a long time before there where such things
<HiDeHo> guess i will have to use one app, like cheese, to capture the videos and another like kdenlive to edit them.
<HiDeHo> on another thing. what simple photo editor apps does US have, gimp is a bit complicated. i used to like the old picassa app from google. its eol but i can find the last version they had and install that as it does so much cool stuff.
<M_aD> don't know, have a look
<HiDeHo> mmm i wonder why scribus is under graphic design. when its reallly more an office tool likew ms pages.
<HiDeHo> i wish more ubuntu studio users used this chat
<HiDeHo> i am wanting to capture webcam and combine different videos into one of me playing different instruments etc.
<Mondo> Hey, guys! Just wanted to let you know that the sound on my system is working. I have to wait about 20 seconds after login and something kicks it over.
<Mondo> Thank you all, very much for you help and patience with the situation!
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Thanks for the team effort on that one! ^
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: hmmm, that's a weird one... having to wait... that suggests something is using the device for 20 seconds... could it be something related to a start-up log-in sound?
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Highly unlikely. We don't implement one.
<TJ-> presumably not going through pulse else it'd mix
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: my guess is there's some odd config files and/or strange hardware going on here.
<Eickmeyer> For thousands of people, it "just works." (tm)
<TJ-> indeed, I suspect someone's installed something blindly with a few clicks :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-08
<studiobot> Ed Brown was added by: Ed Brown
<DirtyEar> Hi everyone. I am looking for some help
<DirtyEar> I have the Behringer XR18 and it works really great but I cannot use the application on my UbuntuStudio
<DirtyEar> I see in Ubuntu works without problem.
<DirtyEar> I have UbuntuStudio 64 bits but the plugins I have run in 32 bits. Maybe this is the problem
<DirtyEar> I tried to open the 32 bit and it does not open. And when I try with the 64 bit app, it shows me the app but it does not connect
<DirtyEar> Any idea of how to resolve it?
<DirtyEar> How to open the application "X-AIR-Edit"?
<DirtyEar> I am thinking in install ubuntu, instead ubuntustudio. And try to install all the ubuntustudio apps and try, what do you thing?
<DirtyEar> Excuse my english
<M_aD> DirtyEar: didn't they help you a few days ago on the subject?
<DirtyEar> Yes, but It does not work
<DirtyEar> This morning reinstalled ubuntustudio but still not working
<DirtyEar> I think is something about my ubuntustudio 64 bits with the 32 bit plugins running on my pc
<DirtyEar> I will install the last ubuntu version
<M_aD> sorry i can't be of any help, i'm no expert on that kind of stuff
<DirtyEar> Do not worry about it. Just to be willing to help is grat
<DirtyEar> great
<DirtyEar> I really appreciate what you did on this chatroom
<DirtyEar> M_aD: I will install ubuntu 19 and see what happens
<DirtyEar> Thanks and have a good time
<M_aD> ok, and thanks :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-09
<Eickmeyer> M_aD: For further information on that, Carla can bridge 32-bit plugins to 64-bit systems.
<studiobot> Niladred1542 was added by: Niladred1542
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-01
<upgruntu> I just received the upgrade notification to Ubuntu 20.04. Will this upgrade to Ubuntu *Studio* 20.04 or just the Ubuntu upgrade?
<OvenWerks> the dividing line between ubuntu and studio is very fine.... more one word than two
<upgruntu> What I was wondering actually was if by upgrading to 20.04 I will get the software updates or new features on Ubuntu Studio 20.04
<upgruntu> Actually, I'll follow the upgrade instructions on the Ubuntu site. Thanks.
<Eickmeyer> upgruntu: Ubuntu Studio *is* Ubuntu. There is no separation.
<upgruntu> I understand that, but does that mean that I will find Ardour in the regular Ubuntu?
<Eickmeyer> By *is* Ubuntu and no separation, that means that whatever is in Ubuntu Studio is in the Ubuntu repositories. We add nothing onto what is already available.
<Eickmeyer> Not a separate distro like Mint or Kali.
<upgruntu> Mmm... okay, I see
<Eickmeyer> In order to be an official *flavor* we must use just the Ubuntu repositories.
<Eickmeyer> So the answer to your question is yes.
<AppAraat[m]> hmm, so apparently Ubuntu doesn't offer a netinstall ISO any longer - https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/netbooting-the-live-server-installer/14510/6 - So I guess that leaves me with Ubuntu Server as an alternative. I hope it doesn't install too much stuff as with the netinstall I could get it down to a very minimal initial installation.
<RikMills> the mini iso still exists
<AppAraat[m]> yeah as legacy, which is unsupported
<AppAraat[m]> hmm, almost no choice for installed packages in Ubuntu Studio. At the end it just asks which snaps you want to install along side it.
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: snaps and Audio do not go well together
<OvenWerks> (even schnapps probably)
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: if you use ubuntustudio-installer to install you have more choice.
<OvenWerks> probably someone wanting more choice than that will just apt install the packages they want
<AppAraat[m]> heh
<AppAraat[m]> ye ubuntustudio-installer will get used no matter what, that's the primary way I can turn the vanilla Ubuntu into a DAW-ready system.
<AppAraat[m]> it's just that I'm used to minimal install, and the deprecation of the mini.iso / netinst.iso is just a roadblock to that, so I guess I'll use that convoluted PXEBOOT method described in the Ubuntu Discourse thread I linked above or just waste less time and go with the Ubuntu Server option.
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: I have not really looked at the Server install with no services/utilities installed for size. The actual installed size of the Studio ISO seems to depend on the partition size. This may just be a result of using ext4, I don't really know.
<OvenWerks> I guess it could have something to do with the portion of space set aside for rooot use only as well
<AppAraat[m]> would be a good idea to fire up some VMs and try it out, so I'm going to do just that :)
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: yo! I really miss being able to start my jack-server from the GUI I use to manage my connections anyways, Catia that is. I'm having trouble understanding how I can run it without breaking my system with KXStudio
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: https://kx.studio/Applications:Catia#Download
<sirriffsalot> The debian/ubuntu link doesn't go anywhere for some reason, and and I'm not sure what to do with the pre-compiled binaries as there are no instructions in the folder..
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: any ideas on my catia-dilemma?
<gregariousgus> Hi! I am trying to build hydrogen from source on Ubuntu Studio 20.04
<gregariousgus> However one of the required packages (liblash-compat-dev) seems no longer available, although I see it was for 19.10
<gregariousgus> Can anyone advise? Would it be possible for me to use this older version somehow?
<OvenWerks> Yeah lash has pretty much died of bit rot
<OvenWerks> is there some reason that hydrogen from the ubuntu repos will not work for you gregariousgus?
<OvenWerks> for building hydrogen frm source it may work to see how it is configured in the .src package
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: ^^
<OvenWerks> it is funny that the current version of hydrogen that would presumably be built without lash still has the checkbox "Use lash".
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I built the beta for the repos just fine, so I'm guessing it's something else.
<Eickmeyer> gregariousgus: Hydrogen 1.0 beta is in the repos, I might be able to SRU the new version in.
<OvenWerks> I was just wondering if there was a config param for no lash
<Eickmeyer> gregariousgus: So, patience.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I don't know. I'd have to investigate.
<OvenWerks> ok
<Eickmeyer> Either way we should not be supporting people compiling software in here.
<OvenWerks> aye
<gregariousgus> Ok thanks guys
<Eickmeyer> gregariousgus: I stand corrected. The version in the 20.04 repositories is the most recent version, you should have zero reason to compile it from source.
<gregariousgus> Ok thanks, Eickmeyer
 * AppAraat[m] uploaded an image: Screenshot_UbuntuServer-2004_2020-06-02_00:13:16.png (8KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/KRdHHvYAPJNIHUmEubWBVQST >
<AppAraat[m]> that's a pretty nice feature
<AppAraat[m]> yeaah, it installs like a bunch of stuff I don't need, and also enables snapd by default :/
<AppAraat[m]> Damn, Ansible doesn't have its PPA for 20.04 done - https://github.com/ansible/ansible/issues/68645
<focalkiwi> I was upgrading Ubuntu to 20.04 yesterday and the power went out. Before it went out the terminal showed that I had made some changes to sources (I think) and asked if I wanted to replace the changes, keep them or review them. I was researching online what that meant when the power went out, the installation stopped and now Ubuntu won't start. I
<focalkiwi> get grub and the option to select Ubuntu but when I do it just shows the HP logo. I assume I'll have to do a clean install, right?
<Eickmeyer> focalkiwi: For non-Studio issues like that, go to #ubuntu. That's a tough topic for the limited activity in this channel.
<focalkiwi> Awesome, thank you!
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-02
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: I just noticed that when I let US-c do its thing and run the server automatically on startup, pavucontrol no longer lets me choose where audio-output will go..
<sirriffsalot> Whereas if I stop jack in US-c, pavucontrol shows me those options again. Any way to fix this?
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalot: That's because you use a patchbay (like in Carla) to route the pulseaudio where to go.
<Eickmeyer> Pulseaudio acts like a device in Jack.
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: yeah, which is great for more specific cases where I need to plug something somewhere else, but when I just want audio from a browser or some other app to go into my USB-headphones instead of my sound-card, it's somewhat of a hassle to drag two lines across to the usb-device instead of just flipping a switch, ya know?
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalot: You don't need to run Jack when just surfing the web.
<Eickmeyer> Pulseaudio and Jack can't coexist on the same audio devices at the same time, so this is the only way around it.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks might have more explanation.
<sirriffsalot> Hm, I see
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: that is not broken
<OvenWerks> it is very much on purpose
<Agustin> how can i extend the screen into other monitor
<Agustin> does anyone know
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: as soon as pulse can "see" any alsa device it ties itself to that devices sync and if jack is bridged at the same time you will have xruns
<OvenWerks> Agustin: I am not quite sure what you mean
<OvenWerks> Agustin: the default with two screens is to put one of them to the left of the other
<OvenWerks> Agustin: the screen then becomes the size of the two monitors
<OvenWerks> unless you have a different idea of what screen is
<Agustin> i just plugged by VGA another screen monitor to my laptop
<Agustin> and they are showing exactly the same (mirroring)
<Agustin> i dont want them to mirror
<Agustin> i want the vga screen to extend the other
<Agustin> sorry if i cant explain myself properly english is not my native language
<Agustin> and thanks
<OvenWerks> settings->Display->and drag the one monitor off the top of the opther I thiks
<OvenWerks> No that is fine explanation.
<OvenWerks> I normally boot with two screens and in that case they default side by side, but yyou are pluggin yours in while running? that may make a difference
<Agustin> thats right
<Agustin> i can reboot and see what happens
<OvenWerks> first try settings
<Agustin> yeah thanks
<Agustin> lets see
<OvenWerks> go to the settings manager
<OvenWerks> scroll down till you see Dislpay
<Agustin> HEY I CAN DO IT
<Agustin> THANKS
<Agustin> LOL
<OvenWerks> great
<Agustin> i didnt know i could do that
<Agustin> ty very much!
<Agustin> recently new on ubuntu
<OvenWerks> always good to learn new things
<Agustin> yeah ty
<OvenWerks> Your welcome
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: While I am working on autoswitching for headphones... I had not at all thought about USB phones
<Agustin> hey i have another question if u have time
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: However, the framwork I have started may deal with that in some way
<OvenWerks> Agustin: go ahead
<Agustin> i have an external audio device
<OvenWerks> ok
<Agustin> audio interface
<Agustin> and the drivers only support mac and windows
<Agustin> how can i run it through ubuntu?
<OvenWerks> generally if it works on mac then it will work with linux
<Agustin> okay didnt know
<Agustin> i will try the mac driver
<Agustin> i just plugged it and nothing
<OvenWerks> mac does not allow a driver to be installed a USB device must be USB compliant
<OvenWerks> there should be no mac drivver
<Agustin> wow didnt know
<OvenWerks> only windows uses drivers
<Agustin> then why does the support page has the mac drivers
<Agustin> strange
<Agustin> maybe i am wrong
<Agustin> let me take a look
<OvenWerks> once you plugin a USB device it should just show up as an ALSA device
<Agustin> okay lets see
<OvenWerks> if you are running desktop audio then pavucontrol should show your usb device in both the configure tab and the output tab
<Agustin> allright ill check
<OvenWerks> if you are running jack then it may just show in the graph depending on how jack is set up/run
<Agustin> wow this is really difficult
<OvenWerks> Agustin: how so?
<Agustin> i just cant find anything lol
<Agustin> okay wait i can
<Agustin> check
<Agustin> the audio setup
<Agustin> ond ubuntu studio controls
<OvenWerks> if you are running jack with -controls, the default is that a plugged in device will get bridged along with other devices.
<Agustin> yeah
<OvenWerks> if jack is not runnung then pavucontrol will see all devices
<Agustin> okay i will go there
<OvenWerks> it is possible to make your usb device the jack master though
<OvenWerks> there is an option in -controls to start pavucontrols
<OvenWerks> there is button "open pulse control"
<Agustin> allright
<Agustin> okay  i think definitely it isnt showing up
<OvenWerks> interesting
<Agustin> it doesnt recognise the usb audio interface
<OvenWerks> in a terminal try: aplay -l
<Agustin> okay
<OvenWerks> for playback devices (or the playback half)
<OvenWerks> or arecord -l
<OvenWerks> for a mic
<Agustin> well okay
<OvenWerks> which device do you have? by the way
<Agustin> i found it
<OvenWerks> good
<Agustin> its an ICON Cube 4nano
<OvenWerks> ok, not one I know of... but there are a lot
<Agustin> ahah yes
<Agustin> ...i think i found it
<Agustin> check this up
<Agustin> **** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****tarjeta 0: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], dispositivo 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]  Subdispositivos: 1/1  Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0tarjeta 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], dispositivo 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]  Subdispositivos: 1/1  Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<Agustin> hows yout spanish btw? ajaj
<OvenWerks> probably don't post in here direct :)
<OvenWerks> I should have done it aplay -l
<OvenWerks> I should have done it aplay -l |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> (the second line not the first)
<OvenWerks> spanish is not great but I am familiar with the layout well enough
<Agustin> okay okay
<Agustin> well i think i ll continue later
<Agustin> i still have
<Agustin> lots of learning to do
<Agustin> im pretty much used to windows
<Agustin> what did you mean by "probably dont post in here direct" it was confusing
<OvenWerks> on the other hand I have only even needed to deal with windows more than 15 years ago
<OvenWerks> best to pastebin and give the pastebin url here
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: great, that is a somewhat necessary feature imo
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot:  being what? headphones I guess :)
<OvenWerks> using more than one audio device at the same time just makes the system less.... less pro, less stable, just less.
<OvenWerks> usb headphones, like USB mics are very much a compromise that a professional studio would avoid
<OvenWerks> the Internal audio device setup on modern computers (HDA) tries to do "everything" with minimum parts count and maximum software control. So just pluggin in a headphone requires sw action :P
<OvenWerks> That is what I am fixing now.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: if you are using internal audio for normal use with speakers and only use your headphones aside from that...
<OvenWerks> perhaps just setup jack for internal audio then setup your headphones as USB jack master. If all works as it should... jack will auto restart with your phones as the default output when you plug them in and go back to speaker when you unplug them
<OvenWerks> if these are really USB wireless phones.... be aware that they may require a higher latency
<OvenWerks> (unplug in this case means unplug the USB plug not any downstream plug after that)
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-03
<Desparche> Good mornig
<Desparche> Good night
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-04
<punch-in> hi, thanks for the killer distro!
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-05
<bandinolux> sagt mir bitte einer das er deutsch kann und das ubuntu studio system kennt und kurz nerven besitzt mir aus meinem dillema herraus zu helfen  :-(
<vlt> herraus o_O
<vlt> dillema o____O
<user|88619> Hii is there any telegram group for Ubuntu studio ?
<OvenWerks> I think there is one but it ends up being the same as here. (some sort of bridging) Eickmeyer[m] can give more details I would guess
<Eickmeyer> user|88619: We got rid of the Telegram groups. They ended up being hard to manage for spam. We do have Matrix groups that bridge here and to our offtopic caht.
<Eickmeyer> *chat
<user|88619> Still I would be glad if someone can provide the that telegram group link .. because I don't use a  irc client...
<Eickmeyer> user|88619: We don't have one.
<Eickmeyer> We did, but they're gone now.
<user|88619> I may create one then
<Eickmeyer> user|88619: No. Please don't.
<user|88619> Ohh okay.. then I will not...
<user|88619> And why the Ubuntu Studio website Copyright license is still showing 2011 ?...Ubuntu Studio (c) 2011- Canonical Ltd
<Eickmeyer> user|88619: Because Canonical hosts us.
<user|88619> I guess same as Kubuntu ... But it's update to 2020
<Eickmeyer> And it's 2011- which means implicitly 2011-present.
<user|88619> Ohh great then
<user|88619> Kubuntu uses 2005-2020
<Eickmeyer> user|88619: Good for them. :)
<user|88619> I'm starting my singing career and thinking about Ubuntu studio.. how does it work in real life situations for Audio production?? Currently I'm using Kubuntu
<user|88619> ☺️
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | user|88619
<ubottu> user|88619: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://ubuntustudio.org/ubuntu-studio-installer/
<Eickmeyer> No need to reinstall.
<Eickmeyer> I am a 26-year audio engineer and I've used Ubuntu Studio in live production, as have many others. A good resource is #opensourcemusicians for discussion about that.
<Eickmeyer> I highly recommend installing an IRC client (Kubuntu comes with Konversation) and registering on Freenode.
<user|88619> No actually im gonna purchase a new PC only for production... So gonna clean install ... Hope my journey will be easier with Studio ... Because I don't wanna install windows for that
<Eickmeyer> Ok
<Eickmeyer> !register | user|88619
<ubottu> user|88619: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Eickmeyer> Our next version of Ubuntu Studio coming in October is going to use the same desktop environment as Kubuntu, but customized.
<user|88619> That sounds good .. thanks @Eickmeyer ☺️
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<user|88619> Yes I saw that on omg Ubuntu website.. Studio 20.10 .... 👌
<user|88619> Thanks everyone for your help .. it's 12 am here so good night.. I will surely use IRC client then and contact with you guys again and for helps about my beginning of production in studio 😊🙏
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-07
<guiverc> Eickmeyer, fyi:  BDLL have publically stated Ubuntu Studio will be covered next week
<Eickmeyer> guiverc: Thanks!
<SoundShaman> is there a way to set a host mask on freenode
<Eickmeyer> SoundShaman: You'd have to ask #freenode.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu members are given masks.
<SoundShaman> oh ok
<SoundShaman> thnx
<SoundShaman> hi again Eickmeyer btw
<Eickmeyer> Hi!
<SoundShaman> how ru
<Eickmeyer> Doing ok. Trying to spend some time with my family, just jumped-in to check on things. :)
<SoundShaman> cool right on
<SoundShaman> i been trying to figure out how to mix tracks together from seprate instruments to make one song on Audcaity
<SoundShaman> audacity
<SoundShaman> lots of reading
<Eickmeyer> Yep. Should probably take it to #ubuntustudio-offtopic for chit-chat since this is the support channel, but I'm about to hop off.
<SoundShaman> oh yeah my bad
<SoundShaman> laterz
<Eickmeyer> o/
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: fyi, audacity is not made for tracking instrument. qtractor or Ardour are. (even the video editors like blender or kdenlive would do a better job.... and most people who use blender for video still use ardour or such for sound staging.
<OvenWerks> Audacity is great for audio editing though.
<t0rg> On my upgrade to focal fossa the hydrogen package seems to have gone missing. Any ideas on the easiest way to bring it back?
<OvenWerks> sudo apt install hydrogen?
<t0rg> Ah, for some reason i had an older version of hydrogen-data from another repo lying around. Removing it apt install hydrogen sucessfully installed the new one.
<OvenWerks> that would do it...
<t0rg> ..from kxstudio, probably added that as a source ages ago
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: I'm liking the overall feel of Ubuntu Studio without kxstudio repos, but one thing that really is a ridiculous pain in the ass is the fact that I can't watch and listen to web-browser audio while US-c is the one running the audio-show...
<sirriffsalot> Like now for instance, I have three different ardour sessions running, as I'm sorting through a lot of files, and I'd like to just take a break and listen to an interview. I'll have to close everything down, shut off US-c and let pavucontrol take over again just to watch a video online in order to hear the audio.. surely there must be a solution to this which is more practical?
<OvenWerks> use pulse bridging...
<OvenWerks> you don't have to close anything
<OvenWerks> That is the way controls does things by default
<OvenWerks> if you can hear your daw, then with pulse bridging you can hear your browser
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: well the pulse bridge is happening, the chromium-section in the playback tab of pavucontrol is showing audio happening, but I can't route it/see it going anywhere
<sirriffsalot> Even in carla
<OvenWerks> in pavucontrol it should show a jacksink. Do you see that?
<sirriffsalot> Uh, wait, wtf... now it works. What on earth happened
<sirriffsalot> Seriously I didn't change anything, lol. Hang on
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: huh, odd... seems to be working now. I'll keep an eye on this and get back to you if it happens again :)
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> as a note, allowing pulse to be able to see any device while bridged to jack can cause jack to crash on ardour export
<OvenWerks> it also cause the odd xruns all the time.
<OvenWerks> That is why controls removes pulse's ability to see alsa devices while jack is running.
<sirriffsalot> Depends on your buffer size and periods I imagine, my beast of a machine has had no trouble with that in the past :)
<sirriffsalot> But usually I shut down everything else when doing an export
<OvenWerks> nope does not depend on buffer size.
<OvenWerks> pulse will try to use the sync of even an unused device it can see.
<sirriffsalot> If you have a lower buffer size, that makes for more likelyhood of xruns in general, in my experience? At a certain point a machine just isn't good enough to cope with the processing speeds you're demanding
<OvenWerks> because the two devices are not in sync it will (_will_) cause xruns every time that device does not irq in time
<sirriffsalot> Ah, well yeah sure
<OvenWerks> this is really a bug in the pulse-jack bridge.
<OvenWerks> I would think a crash whle exporting would be the bigger problem though
<OvenWerks> because pulse is syncing itself to some unused device, it causes trouble when jack is put in freerun mode.
<OvenWerks> No one is going to work on pulse at this point though, because it looks like pulse will be replaced by pipewire.
<OvenWerks> possibly jack will be as well if things go well.
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: jack will be replaced? What on earth for?
<OvenWerks> I think the idea is that jack will be a part of pipewire. That is with pipewire running, a jack client will see jack running
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: why fix or change jack, is it not working optimally enough?
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: pipewire should not be either better or worse than curent jack. but system integration should be better.
<Treskjeg> I've got a Focusrite pro 40 set up with firewire, but I only see 2 system audio inputs in Jack. Ubuntu Studio 20.04... any ideas?
<OvenWerks> Treskjeg: not enough information for me to give any suggestions
<OvenWerks> I am not familiar with the device at all.
<sirriffsalot> Treskjeg: you need to configure jack to see your device's respective ins/out?
<OvenWerks> first question would be if you are using the device as jack master.
<Treskjeg> Yes, using as jack master. Or attempting to. When I select the firewire driver in jack, it doesn't let me select anything other than "default" for device.
<sirriffsalot> Treskjeg: close controls for now, open up qjackctl instead and see there what you can do, you have a lot more options
<sirriffsalot> But that option should be in US-c
<sirriffsalot> Under "Channel Count"
<OvenWerks> controls does not show firewire at all in 20.04.
<OvenWerks>  it expects firewire devices to show as alsa devices
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: Treskjeg oh, lol. I misunderstood then
<OvenWerks> So i expect using qjackctl
<Treskjeg> Yup, using qjackctl. Selecting firewire as the driver there empties the interface options to just "default".
<Treskjeg> Selecting "Alsa" as the driver shows three options for the Focusrite Pro-40, but running jack with any one of these still has only two inputs in jack.
<OvenWerks> I do not know how qjackctl deals with FW. I know that the alsa fw modules have to be unloaded before the ffado drives can be loaded
<OvenWerks> I don't know if qjackctl somehow does this or if the user needs to blacklist the snd-* firewire modules first.
<Treskjeg> I had read we no longer have to blacklist snd-dice, but if we still need that in 20.04, that would help... I'll try that next.
<Treskjeg> As far as I know, the FireWire driver in Jack is really just Alsa's FireWire utils.
<OvenWerks> Treskjeg: my problem is that I know pretty much nothing about fw devices. I got one last year to play with but so far it does not even show up as anything :P
<OvenWerks> I do not think that is true though qjackctl may deal with it that way.
<OvenWerks> jack itself deals with fw in a different way
<OvenWerks> qjackctl may detect a fw as alsa device and silently use the alsa backend
<OvenWerks> but I don't really know.
<OvenWerks> This is a big part of why support in ubuntustudio for firewire devices is not here. There is no one who knows enough to help people.
<sirriffsalot> Treskjeg: if you use qjackctl you'll get an error message that's pretty detailed, that might give some hints. Link a pastebin to the error output :)
<sirriffsalot> Treskjeg: as the device should pop up there at least :-S
<sirriffsalot> Treskjeg: did you google to check if some drivers are required for this particular device in GNU/Lin?
<Treskjeg> I've attempted that. Didn't find much that was useful. Everything I did find said it should work through Alsa, but this device has 8 inputs and I'm only ever seeing 2 in Jack no matter which of the 3 instances of it I pick from the dropdown.
<Treskjeg> I'll get to work on deeper googling and keep an eye out for the error messages, and I'll be back then to run through this here if I need to.
<OvenWerks> sorry to not be much help...
<Treskjeg> No worries; helped some anyway, especially with regards to maybe having to blacklist snd-dice.
<OvenWerks> Some of the arch docs on that may be helpful
<OvenWerks> They at least have a list of modules to BL
<augugusto> hey. the ubuntu studio web pag does not use https for the downloads or the checksums. does anyone have an iso and can send me the checksum?
<Eickmeyer> augugusto: Known problem, but even the source of the images or the checksums doesn't use https (cdimage.ubuntu.com). This is beyond our capacity to fix. You *can* trust the checksums on cdimage.ubuntu.com as those are accurate, and nobody (not even myself) has access to that server.
<Eickmeyer> augugusto: Every flavor of Ubuntu has gets the checksums from the same source, so if you can't trust ours, you can't trust anybody.
<augugusto> no but if you have an image that you've used, you can send me the checksum so at least i can be sure i have the same image as you
<Eickmeyer> augugusto: https doesn't work that way. The site hasn't been compromised. You can trust it. I'm not going to go out of my way to provide you information that's already published.
 * Eickmeyer is the Ubuntu Studio leader
<Eickmeyer> teward: If you're around, can you explain to augugusto why they shouldn't be paranoid about the lack of http on cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<teward> umm?
<teward> you mean https?
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<teward> it's Canonical's faul
<teward> t
<teward> also
<teward> there's a set of official cdimage mirrors as well
<teward> and distributiong a cdimage.ubuntu.com SSL cert to every mirror host will be problematic
<teward> becasue they also need to share a privkey for that which in turn *compromises* the key
<teward> it's a logistics challenge to support that across the mirrors
<teward> it's not compromised though
<Eickmeyer> augugusto: So, that basically means adding https to the site would *compromise* security of the images, not enhance it.
<teward> it also introduces its own logistics headache to manage it securely.
<teward> augugusto: you may want to ask this question to the ubuntu mirrors team instead - this isn't an Ubuntu Studio issue it's a higher level issue that is far more wide-spread than just Studio (and not within Studio's purview to control)
<augugusto> sorry i wasted your time. i'll go ask somewhere else. my network could be compromised. thats why i asked
<oerheks> so https is safe. not.
